#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-15
<subay^^> 2.5 gb swap ok
<subay^^> geri kalanı home
<subay^^> 61 gb home
<subay^^> acemi 61 gb home u da belirledim ok dedim kitlendi bu normal mi?
<subay^^> yoksa hdd ışıgı yanamdan felan bekler mi böle durumda?
<acemi> kacta %
<subay^^> starting up the partitioner da bekliyo
<acemi> bekler normal
<subay^^> %50 yi geçmiş vaziyette duruyo
<subay^^> acemi 10 dk kımıldamadan durur mu?
<acemi> o kadar fazla
<acemi> alt + f4 ile loglara bak
<acemi> %54 degil, degil mi
<subay^^> main menu [23399]:INFO Menu item 2partman-base2 selected
<subay^^> burda kalmıs
<acemi> alt+f1 diger ekran
<subay^^> %54 diye gözükmüyo bende
<acemi> % kac, tam olarak
<subay^^> ama hemen hemen o civarda duruyo
<subay^^> gözükmüyo yüzde si
<acemi> senden birseye basmani bekliyor olmasin
<acemi> cubuk cikti mi yapilan isi gosteren
<subay^^> x windows system error
<subay^^> bi sn foto çekeyim
<acemi> grafik modda mi kurulum yapiyordun
<subay^^> evet
<acemi> test modu denesene
<subay^^> restart yapayım mı?
<acemi> grafik modun durumu nedir bilmiyorum, hic kullanmadim
<acemi> yap
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> ben cikiyorum, aynilarini tekrarlayacaksin
<subay^^> tmm
<mozakca> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<varadero> merhaba
<subay^^> mozakca, hoşgeldin naber
<mozakca> Hoşbulduk
<mozakca> iyi ne olsun
<subay^^> dün bişeyler sorup gitmişsin, ben sonradan şaaptım
<mozakca> merak ettiğim bir şey var da onu sormak istiyorum
<subay^^> sormak istiyorum demecen burda direk soracan
<mozakca> Öyle ayıp olmaz mı? (lan işin olunca hep bizi rahatsız ediyorsun der gibi)
<subay^^> işi olmayanın burda ne işi varmış
<bgedikoglu> Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin. // Kanalda yardım isteyen kullanıcılara karşı nazik olun.
<mozakca> Neyse uzatmayayım. Ben bu uzak masaüstü meselesini merak ettim
<bgedikoglu> Her ikisininde cevabı var topicte.
<bgedikoglu> :p
<subay^^> he işte bak bgedikoglu söledi
<subay^^> soru sorabilirmiyim deme gerek yokmuş
<subay^^> :)
<mozakca> Anladım
<bgedikoglu> Uzak masaüstünün nesi?
<bgedikoglu> Nasıl bağlanılacağı fln mı?
<mozakca> evet
<bgedikoglu> Ubuntu mu kullanıyorsunuz?
<mozakca> windows kullanırken bir kere denemiştim ama çok tat vermemişti
<mozakca> ubuntumda nasıl olur onu merak ediyorum
<bgedikoglu> apt-get install vncserver
<bgedikoglu> kurulum yaptıktan sonra vncpasswd yazıp şifre belirliyorsunuz.
<bgedikoglu> daha sonra vncserver --geometry 1024x768 :41 yazıyorsunuz
<bgedikoglu> buradaki port ve çözünürlük size kalmış.
<bgedikoglu> Soonra vnc viewer programı indirip win ya da linux üzerinden 127.0.0.1:41 şeklinde adresini yazıp connect diyorsunuz.
<mozakca> peki zaten ubuntunun kendi uzak masaüstü programı yok mu?
<subay^^> v ay süpremiş hepsi bu mu?
<bgedikoglu> Valla öncesi putty benzeri program ile bağlanmak gerek. Ubuntuda masaüstü programı neymiş bilmem ki.
<bgedikoglu> Vardır elbet onunla daha kolay olur.
<bgedikoglu> Ama vncserver indirmek lazım tabii yinede.
<bgedikoglu> Ondan sonraki araç size kalmış. İster putty + vncviewer ister unitty
<subay^^> ubuntudaki programda vncserver kullanıyo olabilir
<bgedikoglu> Belki default bile yüklüdür.
<mozakca> Bir saniye ben ekran görüntümü yükleyeyim siz karar verin var mı yok mu diye
<bgedikoglu> Internet dizini altında remote desktop viewer olsa gerek.
<mozakca> http://img365.yukle.tc/images/3235Ekran_Goruntusu.png
<mozakca> bakın böyle bir ara yüz var
<mozakca> bakın bir de vncserver yüklemeye kalkıştığımda
<mozakca> vncserver paketi mevcut değil, ancak başka paket içerisinden işaret edilmiş.
<mozakca> Bunun anlamı paket kayıp, eskimiş olabilir ya da
<mozakca> başka bir yazılım kaynağında mevcut olabilir.
<mozakca> diyor
<bgedikoglu> vncserver olarak yok sanırım kaynaklarda
<bgedikoglu> vnc4server var
<mozakca> tam üzerine bastınız
<mozakca> şimdi kuruluyor
<mozakca> peki bu vncserver konsol ekranında mı kullanılıyor?
<mozakca> neyse arkadaşlar acil işim çıktı ben önce wikiden okuyayım sonra yapamazsam size dönerim
<zfmf> selam ahali
<subay^^> aleykum selam
<subay^^> acemi, hdd için http://pastebin.com/XLjeSip8
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@debian:~# badblocks -s /d - Anonymous - XLjeSip8 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> saglammis
<subay^^> o işlemlerden sonra hala duruyo öle bağlı değil gibi
<subay^^> varsa bi uzun işlem başlatalım
<acemi> islem bitmis, baska ne yapacaksin anlamadim
<acemi> partition filan olusturacaksin artik
<subay^^> ext?
<acemi> ext4
<acemi> fdisk /dev/sdb
<acemi> m  ye basarsan yardim
<acemi> p  mevcut durumu gosterir
<acemi> hic partition olmamasi lazim n ile olusturup
<acemi> w ile yazip cikacaksin
<subay^^> ha işte ne de güzel söledin
<subay^^> warning marning diyo
<subay^^> görmek isten mi?
<acemi> onemli degil
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> fdisk -l   yaptiginda sdb1 gormen lazim
<acemi> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1   yapip formatlayacaksin ext4 tipinde
<subay^^> tmm
<varadero> musiki dinleyelim
<subay^^> acemi, buradaa "ek" ve "birincil disk bölümü 1-4" diye iki kısım var
<acemi> birincil, yani primary
<acemi> 1
<varadero> halamı disk acemi yahu
<varadero> ne sabır varmış
<acemi> nevet
<varadero> zenci müziği dinliyorum kendime gelem azıcık
<feru> varadero: respect man :)
<bgedikoglu> peace
<varadero> respecta
<varadero> hatta ses kartını tanıttık tan sonra pc restart etmedim ben
<varadero> edeyim daha ii çıkar belki ses :)
<varadero> \\GMBIM36WIN7 has been up for: 20 day(s), 20 hour(s), 30 minute(s), 32 second(s)
<varadero> bukadar zenci muziği yeter
<subay^^> acemi, root haklarla dev dizinine girdim. sda1, sda2 gibi kısımlara giremiyor onlar dizin değil diyor. aslında merak ettiğim şey dünkü partitionları kullanan klasörler neler diye bakmak istemiştim.. hani örnegin /usr için 8 gb /var için 8 gb partiton yapmıştık. nautilus da göstermiyor. 500 mb / için ayırmıştık. nautilustan usr,var, home, lost found klasörleri haricindeki dosyaların toplamı dahi 1.7 gb. nasıl olduda 500 mb / kı
<subay^^> smına sıgdı bukadar şey?
<acemi> dev altindakilere bakmayacaksin, mount edildigi klasore bakacaksin
<acemi> /usr altina mesela
<acemi> mount de gorursun
<subay^^> acemi, mount dediğimde hangi partition a hangisi bağlı görülüyor. ancak /sys klasörü dahi tek başına 568 mb civarında. bu bizim yaptıgımız 500 mb lık / altına nasıl sığdı ?
<acemi> sihir yaptik
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> tmm bu konuyuda öğreneilecekler listesine ekliyorum
<acemi> /usr / altinda degil, orasi sadece baglanti noktasi
<acemi> windows gibi dusunme
<acemi> partitionlar klasorlere baglaniyor linuxda
<subay^^> /dev/sda1 i formatlarsam ne olur? /usr /var /home durur geri kalan gider mi demek?
<acemi> evet
<acemi> /usr durmaz sda5 durur
<acemi> /usr sadece baglanti noktasi ama icindekiler sda5'de kalir
<subay^^>  /sys hangi partition içinde o halde?
<acemi> ramde
<subay^^> /dev/sda1 in ne kadarında veri oldugunu nasıl görebilirim
<subay^^> 500 mb ın ne kadarı dolu gibi?
<acemi> df -h
<subay^^> acemi, /tmp yi ram e şaaptıracaktık
<subay^^> müsait olunca şaapalım
<acemi> fstab icine:  tmpfs /tmp  tmpfs  defaults 0 0
<subay^^> ok
<mete_cetin> o_O
 * mete_cetin is listening to Redlight (Radio Edit) by Ian Carey on House [Amarok]
<subay^^> acemi, yaptım olup olmadıgını nasıl anlayacaz?
<mete_cetin> bsd mi kuruyorsun? olayın ne?
<subay^^> df -h de yine tmpfs nin bağlı oldugu yer /lib/init/rw
<subay^^> bunun değişmesimi gerekirdi dedim
<subay^^> mete_cetin, /tmp i ram e bağlıyordum
<subay^^> fstab a tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0 ekledim
<subay^^> makina yı eri açıp kapadım
<subay^^> olup olmadıgını nasıl anlıcaz dedim di
<subay^^> olay bu
<mete_cetin> neden tmp i rame bağlıyorsun? yüzde bilmem kaç performans arttırınca eline geçecek olan ne? CRYSIS 2 mi oynayacaksın  linuxte?
<mete_cetin> planın ne?
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> oyun oynamam ben
<subay^^> internet kullanırım
<subay^^> internetteki videoları izlerim
<subay^^> pdf dosyaları bakarım
<mete_cetin> o zaman derin ne? diye sorarlar adama...
<subay^^> yapmamakla yapmak arasındaki fark nedir diye sorarım bende o zaman
<mete_cetin> git windows 7 yükle, servis kapa, normal userda kullan, epey işini görür
<subay^^> ben windows 2 gb txt dosyasını açamadıgından beri kullanmıyom
<mete_cetin> win7 açar
<mete_cetin> pae kernelle geliyor hem de!!!
<subay^^> ben yeni yeni linux kullanmaya başlamışım geri dönüp kendime eziyet edemem
<subay^^> ıhlıya tıslıya bunu kullanacam
<subay^^> uğraşamam virusle bilmem neyle
<subay^^> sistem çökmüşmüş
<subay^^> dll dosyasıymış
<mete_cetin> linuxle daha çok uğraşıyorsun ama
<subay^^> bende ubuntu yukluydu
<subay^^> debian kurdum
<subay^^> ben ubuntuyu 2 yıl önce kurdum
<mete_cetin> sistem user olarak (yetkisiz) kullanırsan çökmez
<subay^^> 2 yıldırda bi sorun yaşamamıştım
<varadero> hiç bir os çökmez
<mete_cetin> en kötüsü kullanıcı ayarların gider, yeni kullanıcı açarsın düzelir haa erekli dosyaları da aktarırsın
<subay^^> debian var şimdi biraz alışma devresi sebebi ise şuan daha çok konsole kullanıyo olmam hepsi bu
<subay^^> win kullanmaya başladım zaman en az 5000 dolarım olmalı ki milletin  hakkını yemeyim
<subay^^> ha bu 500 doları olsa onu kullanırım demek değil
<subay^^> kullansamda ben verim alamadım windows ta
<subay^^> yardım da alamadım
<varadero> böyle sistem kurulmaz zaten
<subay^^> mete_cetin t/tmp ramdemi değilmi nasıl anlarız acaba
<mete_cetin> dandik 2gb ramin var uğrştığın şeye bak
<subay^^> ama ben 10 gb ram kullanacak programda kullanmıyom
<mete_cetin>  12:57:16 up 1 day, 20:33,  2 users,  load average: 0.22, 0.47, 0.89
<varadero> ana kural her zaman sabittir windows linux network farketmez
<varadero> design as simple as possible
<subay^^> belkide olay sadece 2 gb ram iin olup olmaması değil, belkide olay biraz artık bilgisayar kullanma isteğidir?
<subay^^> istatistikler konuşur: win de her 5 ayda bir format atan insanlar gördüm, virusten başı ağrıyanlar.. win kullanmak linux kullanmaktan daha zor bence
<subay^^> ben at sürmeyi biliyosam ata binerim yavaşta gitse, uçağa binsem napacam gidemedikten sonra
<mete_cetin> bende dandik windows xp vardı 2 yıl format atmadım? devamlı çalışan antivirus yazılımı da yoktu
<mete_cetin> yanlışlardasın subay
<subay^^> bendede usb hdd ye kurulmuş 2 yıldır yuklu bir win xp hala var, virus programıda kurulu, bazı win yazılımlarına ihtiyac duydugumda kullanıyom.
<mete_cetin> subay^^: çektiğin acılara bir son ver ve win7 yükle
<subay^^> kullanıcı adı ve şifresinden başka şifre girmek istedim zaman kullanırım mete_cetin
 * mete_cetin is listening to La Vie En Rose by Sophie Milman on a piece of peace [Amarok]
<mete_cetin> seen bilirsin
<mete_cetin> çünkü acı çektiğini gördüm...
<mete_cetin> obsesyonların esiri oldun kaç gündür
<subay^^> acı çekmiyom valla sen rahatına bak
<mete_cetin> Sysinfo for 'linux': Linux 2.6.36-ck running KDE Development Platform 4.5.3 (KDE 4.5.3), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz at 1728 MHz (3457 bogomips), HD: 249/297GB, RAM: 1051/2005MB, 144 proc's, 11.20min up
<mete_cetin> kernel 2.6.36 da acayip regresyonlar va
<mete_cetin> r
<mete_cetin> o_O
<mete_cetin> her şey kötüye gidiyor
<subay^^> debian kullanıyom
<subay^^> universal
<subay^^> :)
<varadero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmQqGRJmLnE
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Michael jackson turkish boy imitator (at www.youtube.com)
<varadero> sizde daha disk bölmeye kasın
<acemi> subay^^:  mount komutu ile gorursun
<acemi> df -h de gosterir
<acemi> df -h ciktisi daha derli toplu
<subay^^> http://pastebin.com/x7LVWWxu
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@debianlap:~# df -h Files - Anonymous - x7LVWWxu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> tmpfs                 982M  8.0K  982M   1% /tmp
<acemi> gorunuyor
<subay^^> ok
<varadero> sağlam tmpfs imiş
<varadero> D:
<acemi> otomatik yarisini veriyor, dev, sys  gibi
<varadero> 1 GB tmp mi olur evde
<varadero> bi gariplik olmasın onda
<varadero> ?
<acemi> 1 gb ayirmis demek degil, limiti
<acemi> tmpfs de sabit ayirmiyor
<varadero> biliyorumda
<varadero> ne olur ne olmaz
<varadero> çok büyük yahu
<varadero> not secure
<acemi> subay^^: /etc/fstab i paste etsene
<varadero> tmpfs   /tmp	tmpfs	size=1g		0 0
<varadero> acemi
<varadero> buna  bakıver bir
<acemi> neye
<varadero> tmp ye
<varadero> size girmedinizmi
<varadero> ?
<acemi> hayir
<subay^^> http://pastebin.com/6ntLFuXg
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # /etc/fstab: static file syst - Anonymous - 6ntLFuXg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<varadero> 10 gb için 1 gb önerilmiş bir yerde
<varadero> adam tutup standart user
<varadero> tmp ye dosya bassa ram bitecek
<varadero> tmp sistemin en  açık yeridir
<Kartagis> 777 olduğu için
<varadero> 2 gb ram için 256 mb tmpfs ideal bence
<acemi> subay^^: http://pastebin.com/JXFiBNBT
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # /etc/fstab: static file syst - Anonymous - JXFiBNBT - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> noatime ve size eklendi
<varadero> swap kaç gb
<varadero> acemi ?
<acemi> 2.5 galiba
<varadero> neyse :)
<varadero> swap varsa en azından bişi olsa tmpfs swap a dump eder eskileri
<subay^^> noatime yok orda acemi?
<acemi> ekle diye yazdim
<acemi> ust satirlarda
<acemi> tmpfs icin olmasi gerekemz
<varadero> neyin olması gerekmez
<varadero> ?
<acemi> noatime
<varadero> :)
<varadero> ben çıkayım en iisi
<varadero> adam zaten ignore bişi anlamıyorum muhabbetten
<varadero> görüşürüz
<acemi> ignore u ac
<varadero> açmam
<subay^^> yok açmasın lazım değil boşver
<varadero> açacaksam ne ekledim
<varadero> açmayıda bilmiyorum zaten format atılana kadar kalır ben ekleyince
<subay^^> sırf hava
<subay^^> :)
<varadero> ahanda kaçtım
<subay^^> acemi fstab da yaptıgın değişikleri yapıyım mı?
<acemi> evet
<acemi> noatime dosyaya her eristiginde tarih bilgisini guncellemesini engelliyor. diske bosuna yazmasin diye
<subay^^> acemi, #gubu adlı kanala bir gelebilir misin?
<acemi> ?
<subay^^> çok önemli
<bsod1> arkadaşlar türkçe klavyede ~ karakteri nerde?
<subay^^> Alt Gr ve ü
<subay^^> ki sen zaten bunu ~ yapmışsın?
<bsod1> subay^^: klavyem ingilizce
<bsod1> ingilizce klavyede yaptım yani
<subay^^> ius klavyede Alt Gr 3 galiba
<subay^^> 2 de olabilir
<subay^^> öle hatırlıyom
<subay^^> türkçesinde ü harfinde
<bsod1> subay^^ abi benim klavye zaten ingilizce, klavyeme baktığımda nerde olduğunu görebiliyorum -.-
<bsod1> ü tamamdır sağol
<subay^^> bende bana söle tam hatırlayamadım nerde us klavyede diye söledim di
<subay^^> :)
<Kartagis> superonline'in above.net ile alakası var mı?
<mozakca> merhaba arkadaşlar
<mozakca> sabah iki ubuntu arasında uzak masaüstü yardımı konusunda bir sorum olmuştu
<mozakca> fakat cevabını bekleyemeden çıktım
<mozakca> bu konuda bilgisi olan varsa yardım edebilir mi?
<mozakca> subay merhaba bu arada
<mozakca> subay tuxweet üyeliğin var mı?
<mozakca> bir de vodafone mobil modemi ubuntusunda programıyla birlikte sorunsuz çalıştıran oldu mu?
<Kartagis> mozakca, uzak masaüstü hakkında ne yardımı istiyorsun?ü,
<mozakca> evet
<subay^^> mozakca subay yazmak yerine subay^^ yazarsan görebilirim bana seslendini diğer türlü göremem
<mozakca> tamam anladım
<subay^^> subay^^,  yazmanın kolay yoluda su yazıp tab tuşuna basarsan ismimizi tamamlıyor
<mozakca> subay^^:
<subay^^> ki kullandıgın irc programına görede değişir
<mozakca> tamam anladım subay^^
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> tuxweet uyaliğim olması lazım gibi hissediyom
<subay^^> ama emin değilim hayırdır?
<mozakca> orada da aynı buradaki gibi güzel paylaşımlara katkın olabilir
<subay^^> vadofone değil de aveanın iki adet farklı dongle ını kullanmıştım
<subay^^> he orayada bakacam bilgisayar işlerim var bi başım dertte onları halledip kendime geliyim bide
<mozakca> peki ölçüm yapmaya yarayan programları sağlıklı çalıştı mı?
<subay^^> o şekildeki dongle ları tanıtmak için dongle ı takınca lsusb yaz
<subay^^> ls usb çıktısında dongle ını görecen o nu kopyala google a yapıştır bi yol göreceksindir
<subay^^> orada 0000:0000 gibi numara olan bölüm o aletin numarasıdır
<mozakca> evet e620 yazıyor
<subay^^> onuda aratsan olur
<subay^^> orada hangisnine kuracaksan yardım cı belgeler var
<subay^^> bende bi dosya içerisine kendi dongle ımı eklemiştim
<slarikan> ben avea yı tanıtırken cd özelliğini iptal ettirmiştim önce
<subay^^> ancak bu debian squeeze hepsini otomatik yapıyo tanıyo şuan
<mozakca> betavine diye bir sitede yazılımları var ama
<subay^^> yazılım felan varsa onlarla ugğaşma belgeler eski olabilir şimdi çogu linux destekliyo onları
<slarikan> sonra ubuntuda mobile eklerken otomatik ekliyo
<mozakca> ben de uğraşmıyorum zaten
<mozakca> hem susede hem de ubuntuda otomatik tanıdı kullanıyorum
<mozakca> indirilen veri miktarı konusunda da zaten bütün oporatörler son kullanıcıyı kazıklıyor
<slarikan> avea dada aynı
<subay^^> senin problemin bağlantı hızı mı?
<slarikan> geleni gideni hepsini mi topluyor napıyor
<mozakca> merak ettiğim bütün özellikleriyle bu cihazlar kullanılabiliyor muydu
<subay^^> veri indirme hızı?
<mozakca> veri indirme hızı derken?
<subay^^> internete bağlanmaktan başka özelliği varsa ben bilmiyom
<subay^^> 6-7 kb/sn mesela
<subay^^> çok yavaş
<subay^^> 150 kb/sn felan normal
<mozakca> ben ondan daha hızlı bağlanıyorum
<slarikan> 150 oluyo ortalaması
<subay^^> tamam iyi o zaman
<mozakca> mesela bir dosyayı ortalama 250 kb/sn ile indirebiliyorum
<slarikan> 230 kb/sn yi gördüğüde oluyor
<mozakca> ama vmc yazılımı var ya kullanılan miktar ne kadar kota ne kadar kalmış bunu gösteren yazılımdan bahsediyorum
<mozakca> kullanabiliyor musun bu yazılımı
<slarikan> ben kullanamıyorum
<mozakca> ben de
<slarikan> sms le öğreniyorum
<mozakca> şu an vodafone mobil modem kullanıyorum ama kotamı tahmini olarak aşmamaya çalışıyorum
<slarikan> onuda winde kullanabiliyorum
<subay^^> ben hiç öle bişeyle uğraşmadım valla
<mozakca> tamamen şansa yani
<subay^^> evet win de öle bi program vardı
<mozakca> o zaman tamamdır
<mozakca> gelelim diğer meseleye
<subay^^> ne oldu hallettin mi bunu? :)
<mozakca> uzak masaüstü meselesine?
<slarikan> geçtik halletmeden
<subay^^> sistem gözlemcisinden giden gelen byteları topla
<subay^^> en kötü ihtimal bunu derim anca
<subay^^> :)
<slarikan> :D
<mozakca> olabilir boşver
<subay^^> slarikan, ama geçici ve sağlam demi
<subay^^> :)
<mozakca> 100 tlden fazla gelmez nasıl olsa
<subay^^> tamam diğer mesele ne?
<mozakca> uzak masaüstü meselesi
<subay^^> evde ağ mı vaR?
<mozakca> evde ağ yok
<mozakca> ben vodemle bağlanıyorum
<subay^^> ok başka birinin masaüstüne şaapacan
<mozakca> hayır şaapmayacam, ona diyelim ki yardım etmek istedim
<subay^^> ben daha önce yaptım birsefer ubuntuda evdeyken çalışıyordu..
<subay^^> başka birinin bilgisayarına bağlanmanın en kolay en güvenilir yolu ssh
<mozakca> mantığını öğrenirsem okuyarak uygulamaya geçebilirim
<subay^^> mantık basit
<subay^^> her bilgisayarın bir ip nosu oluyo
<subay^^> internet üzerinde olsun ev üzerinde
<mozakca> evet
<subay^^> o ip nosuna gitmeye çalışıyon
<subay^^> gidersen o ip nosu üzerinde bulunan bilgisayarın yetki kodlarını giriyon senin bilgisayarı açarken girdiğin şifreleri
<subay^^> o zaman sen o makinayıda kontrol ediyon
<subay^^> mantık bu
<mozakca> peki karşı taraftaki modeme yönlendirme yapması gerekmiyor mu?
<subay^^> diyelimki karşıda modem var
<subay^^> modem bir ip no su almıştır
<slarikan> port açmak gerekiyo gibi bişeyler geçmişti buralarda
<mozakca> evet
<subay^^> modeme bağlı makinanında ip nosu vardır
<mozakca> evet
<mozakca> yönlendirmeden bahsediyoruz değil mi o kısmı yaptım
<subay^^> karşıdaki kişi kendi modeminden kendi ip nosuna ssh kullanacak ise 22 nolu portu yonlendirmesi gerekiyor
<subay^^> yoksa senin tüm isteklerin modemden yanıtsız döner
<mozakca> burası da tamam
<mozakca> peki karşı taraf normal modem kullanmıyor da benim gibi vodem kullanıyorsa?
<subay^^> sizlerinde ip numaraları vardır mutlaka
<mozakca> evet var
<subay^^> tamam o numara varsa sadece bilgisayarından guvenlik duvarı ve 22 nolu portu açarsan olucak
<subay^^> ama o port zaten açıktır
<subay^^> sanıyorum böle
<mozakca> peki şimdi ben sana ip numaramı vereyim bakalım görebilecek misin?
<mozakca> olur mu?
<subay^^> ha o kadar uzun boylu bilgim yok
<slarikan> whois çekse görür zaten
<subay^^> biraz belge okumam lazım
<Kartagis> 188.38.240.147
<mozakca> bu ne şimdi
<subay^^> bu senin ip numaran
<mozakca> neden ip numaranızı verdiniz?
<subay^^> hani versem dedin şey
<slarikan> bu seninkisi zaten
<mozakca> pardon bağışlayın cahilliğime verin ben hayatımda 3.kez irc kullanıyorum
<mozakca> aptallaştım kusuruma bakmayın
<subay^^> ssh: connect to host 188.38.240.147 port 22: Connection timed out
<digitaloktay> s.a
<subay^^> a.s digitaloktay
<subay^^> birde makinanda openssh-server paketi yuklu olmalı
<mozakca> ona bakıyorum
<mozakca> bakalım susede yüklü mü bu paket
<mozakca> peki ben portu nasıl açıyorum
<mozakca> onu nereden yapıyorum
<mozakca> openssh bilgisayarımda yüklü
<subay^^> senin port açıktır
<subay^^> 22 kapalı olmaz eğer guvenlik duvarı gibi firewall gibi şeyler yuklu değilse
<mozakca> o zaman neden zaman aşımına uğradı
<subay^^> ben komutu yazmayı bilmiyomdur
<subay^^> bu konuda bilgim yok
<subay^^> ben sadece
<subay^^> ssh ve ip no yazdım
<mozakca> bilen var mı ki burada bir zahmet el atsa?
<subay^^> ssh kullanıcı adı @ ip no
<wingless> mozakca: ssh mi deniyorsun?
<mozakca> evet
<mozakca> şimdi kullanıcı adım şu
<wingless> mozakca: "ssh localhost" dener misin?
<mozakca> vnc://mozakca:1 188.38.240.147
<mozakca> böyle mi olması gerekiyor?
<wingless> vnc mi ssh mi?
<acemi> ip adresine ping atabiliyor musun
<wingless> ben atabiliyorum
<acemi> 22. port kapali
<acemi> yonlendirme yapilmamis
<mozakca> yönlendirme yapamam ki ben vodem kullanıyorum
<acemi> vodem nedir
<subay^^> wireless modem mi demeye getiriyo
<mozakca> vodafone mobil modeme vodem deniyor ya
<wingless> bir şekilde ayarlanması lazım ya
<subay^^> farketmez o desinlerde gör mozakca  :)
<acemi> netstat -tanp ciktisinda 22. port dinleniyor mu
<wingless> kırırım öyle vodafonu
<wingless> olmadı reverse ssh yaparsın
<mozakca> 25, 631, 111 portları dinleniyor
<acemi> demek ssh yok
<mozakca> yani bu modemle bu iş olmuyor
<acemi> modemle degil, seninle
<wingless> "ssh localhost" dener misin demiştim
<acemi> calismiyor ki ssh sunucun
<wingless> ısrar etseymişim keşke
<mozakca> ;(
<slarikan> servis yöneticisinden openssh açılması gerekiyormu
<acemi> kesin yuklememissindir: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<mozakca> bu arada sonradan katılan arkadaşlar ben bir hatırlatma yapayım burada
<mozakca> ben suse kullanıyorum şuan
<acemi> bu kanalda isin ne ki oyleyse
<mozakca> ne yani suse kullananlar burada yer alamaz mı
<acemi> yoo, atiyoruz onlari
<mozakca> dışlıyor musunuz
<wingless> en azından suse ile ilgili kısmını kendin halledebilmen lazım
<wingless> paket yükleme gibi
<subay^^> mozakca hani bakacaktın openssh-server
<mozakca> baktım kurulu openssh-server
<subay^^> tamam
<mozakca> ama port açık değil
<subay^^> port 22 kapalı diyolar
<wingless> "ssh localhost"
<acemi> openssh-client olamasin kurulu olan
<subay^^> onu açman lazım
<wingless> ssh localhost
<wingless> yap artık şunu lütfen.
<subay^^> bak mozakca wingless i dinle bi
<acemi> 22. portu dinleyen birsey yok dedi
<mozakca> bir kez daha bakıyorum
<acemi> bakma, winglessin dedigini yap
<acemi> verilen cevaplari filtreleme
<subay^^> oradaki çıktılarını http://pastebin.com adesine gir yapıştır submit de sonra yukarıdaki adresi buraya paste et
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (at pastebin.com)
<mozakca> http://pastebin.com/piR19F2L
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ssh: connect to host localhost - Anonymous - piR19F2L - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<slarikan> benimde öyle demişti
<slarikan> servis yöneticisinden openssh açtım düzeldi
<acemi> ps aux | grep ssh
<mozakca> http://pastebin.com/amucn9tP
<ubuntu-tr> Title: mozakca 13885 0.0 0.0 651 - Anonymous - amucn9tP - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<wingless> sadece "sshd" yaz bir de
<mozakca> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<cumcum82> yuklu değil ssh demon
<wingless> e sshd var işte?
<cumcum82> YAST'ı açarak openssh aratır mısın?
<acemi> baslatmamis
<wingless> evet
<wingless> suse'da nasıl başlatılır bilmiyorum. olmadı reboot atarsın.
<mozakca> orada kurulu olan paketler ( openssh, openssh-askpass ) bir de
<mozakca> kurulmamış olarak openssh-askpass-gnome var
<cumcum82> şunu dener misin /sbin/init.d/sshd start
<cumcum82> root olarak
<subay^^> open suse port u 2222 mi ne öle bişey olabilir mi?
<subay^^> http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Configure_openSSH#Access_Control
<ubuntu-tr> Title: SDB:Configure openSSH - openSUSE (at en.opensuse.org)
<mozakca> böyle bir dizin yok diyor
<subay^^> zypper se openssh
<subay^^> bunun çıktısı ne?
<cumcum82> YAST kurulu uygulamaların dosyalarının dizinlerini listeliyodur heralde, ordan bak /bin /sbin tarzı bir yerde olmalı
<subay^^> bunlarda 2 tane paket yöneticisi mi var
<subay^^> yast2
<subay^^> ?
<mozakca> http://pastebin.com/SY82u58e
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Reading installed packages... - Anonymous - SY82u58e - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<cumcum82> SUSE kaç yüklü sende?
<Kartagis> deli olacağım phpmyadmin kullanıcıadı şifreyi kabul etmiyor
<mozakca> 11.3
<subay^^> yast2-sshd die bi paket yuklersen bu işleri arayuzle yapabilirmişsin
<acemi> phpmyadmin icin deli olan birinin zaten cok da akli yok sayilir
<acemi> mozakca: root olarak: chkconfig sshd on
<acemi> yazip reboot edersen aciyormus
<mozakca> tamam dediğinizi yaptım yast2-sshd yi de kurdum
<mozakca> bilgisayarı mı açıp kapamam gerekiyor
<slarikan> rcsshd start diye bişey diyo
<mozakca> sanırım oldu
<mozakca> bir daha deneyin
<mozakca> http://pastebin.com/wj3nMgcY
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Generating /etc/ssh/ssh_host_k - Anonymous - wj3nMgcY - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subay^^> root@debian:~# ssh 188.38.240.147
<subay^^> ssh: connect to host 188.38.240.147 port 22: Connection timed out
<subay^^> root@debian:~# ssh 188.38.240.147:2222
<subay^^> ssh: Could not resolve hostname 188.38.240.147:2222: Name or service not known
<mozakca> şu an her şey açık
<wingless> ssh localhost
<mozakca> password soruyor
<mozakca> tabi önce yes/no sorusu sordu
<mozakca> yes dedim password diye sordu
<mozakca> 25OEVQ8Y
<wingless> tamam çalışıyor o zaman sshd
<mozakca> yani benim yapacağım bu kadar değil mi?
<mozakca> wingless: benim yapacağım bu kadar mı?
<wingless> mozakca: biz hala ulaşamıyoruz senin makinaya
<mozakca> peki ne eksik wingless
<wingless> routerdan port yönlendirme yapıp port 22'ye izin vermen lazım
<wingless> veya bizim bilmediğimiz bir config sorunu da olabilir
<mozakca> en son ssh localhost dedim
<mozakca> üç kere password sordu
<mozakca> ben her cevaba 123456 yazdım
<mozakca> sonunda ise
<subay^^> mozakca, burda herşey yazmışlar ama inan benim zamanım yok  http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Configure_openSSH#SSHD_.E2.80.93_The_server
<mozakca> Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<ubuntu-tr> Title: SDB:Configure openSSH - openSUSE (at en.opensuse.org)
<mozakca> dedi
<mozakca> http://pastebin.com/rPZzpauW dedi
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Permission denied (publickey,k - Anonymous - rPZzpauW - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<wingless> mozakca: senin kendi şifreni soruyor o
<mozakca> kendi şifrem derken oturum açarken girdiğim şifre mi
<wingless> evet
<mozakca> have a lot of fun...
<mozakca> dedi
<mozakca> şimdi oldu işte
<wingless> ssh server çalışıyor evet, ama dışarıdan bağlanılmıyor
<mozakca> o zaman problem bende değil deyin de içim rahatlasın
<mozakca> kendimi çok kötü hissediyorum şimdi
<wingless> bilemiyorum
<wingless> iki ihtimal var, ya ssh server dışarıdan gelen bağlantıları kabul etmemeye ayarlı, ya da router port yönlendirmesi yapmıyor
<mozakca> peki şimdi şimdi ne oldu wingless ne yapacağız?
<mozakca> sizi uğraştırdığım için özür dilerim belki suseden kaynaklanıyordur.
<mozakca> subay^^:  sana da teşekkürler
<acemi> binlerce kisinin kullandigi seyde ssh gibi bir programda sorun olmaz
<acemi> ls /etc/ssh/sshd*  ciktisi nedir
<acemi> bi de netstat -tanp
<mozakca> tcp        0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<acemi> 22 olan baska yok mu
<mozakca> tcp        0      0 ::1:22                  ::1:39322               ESTABLISHED
<acemi> ssh localhost
<BrozaC> acemi çok yüksek yardım performansi görüyorum sende
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> bayram dolayısıylamı
<BrozaC> ?
<acemi> is yogun oldugu icin
<acemi> arada laflayinca rahatliyorum
<mozakca> Have a lot of fun
<BrozaC> evet
<BrozaC> işden bunalınca süper gidiyor
<acemi> isten bunalmiyorum da, arada konuyu degistirmek iyi geliyor
<acemi> mozakca: sshd config dosyasini bulman lazim
<acemi> sadece anahtarla baglanamay acmislar
<BrozaC> etc/ssh/sshd_config
<acemi> suse
<BrozaC> hmm
<acemi> yasti gordugum gun sogumustum suseden
<acemi> bi de ipv6 dinliyor sanirim
<BrozaC> susede de aynı
<BrozaC> ?
<acemi> olabilir
<BrozaC> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<BrozaC> susede yeri bu
<mozakca> evet aynen öyle BrozaC
<acemi> dosyanin icerigini komple atsana pastea
<mozakca> içi bomboş
<acemi> oyleyse suseyi at
<acemi> root olarak bak
<mozakca> http://pastebin.com/ameBL1yR
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # $OpenBSD: ssh_config,v 1.26 - Anonymous - ameBL1yR - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mozakca> acemi: gönderdim
<acemi> bu ssh_config
<acemi> sshd_config istedim
<mozakca> pardon
<mozakca> http://pastebin.com/BENvPBX6 acemi
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # $OpenBSD: sshd_config,v 1.81 - Anonymous - BENvPBX6 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0 satirinin basindaki # karakterini silmen gerekiyor
<acemi> PasswordAuthentication no  satiri yes olacak
<mozakca> tamam
<acemi> sonra servisi restart edecen veya makineyi bastan baslatacaksin
<mozakca> restart etme komutu nedir
<acemi> senin icin reboot
<mozakca> tamam öyle olsun
<mozakca> acemi: şimdi deneyim
<acemi> ssh localhost dene once
<mozakca> TAMAM
<acemi> internetten 22. port hala kapali ama
<acemi> netstat -tanp ciktisi nedir
<BrozaC> iptables enable dir default
<BrozaC> suse d
<BrozaC> e
<acemi> usb modem
<mozakca> http://pastebin.com/jCmFyatD
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Active Internet connections (s - Anonymous - jCmFyatD - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> su an makine ayari tamam gorunuyor ama internet uzeirnden 22 kapali
<mozakca> neyse arkadaşlar çok teşekkür ederim benim çıkmam lazım
<mozakca> sizi yordum
<people_trs> arkadaşlar merhaba
<people_trs> demin debian'ı netinstall ile kurdumda
<people_trs> şimdi belli başlı sistem için gerekli olan paketler nelerdir
<people_trs> build-essentials kurdum
<people_trs> gcc kurdum
<people_trs> bunun gibi şeyler
<people_trs> bi liste verebilirmisiniz acaa
<people_trs> şu şu olması gerek diye
<acemi> ikisi de gereksiz
<people_trs> onlar olmadan program kuramıyorum ama
<people_trs> mesela pidgin için msn messenger kullanamıyorum
<acemi> ne ilgisi var
<people_trs> msn-pecan kaynaklarda yok
<people_trs> mecbur make fln etmem gerek
<acemi> bu dediklerin kod derlemek icin
<people_trs> bunun içinde baya bişey istiyor
<people_trs> tamam işte kodu derleyemezsem onu nasıl kullanıcam
<acemi> normal kullanicinin birsey derlemei gerekmez
<acemi> ozel bi yazilim kullanacaksna gerekli
<people_trs> msn-pecan işte apt-get ile indiremiyorum
<acemi> msn icin depoda gerekenler var
<people_trs> mebur tar.gz download ettim
<people_trs> onuda derlemicemmi
<acemi> ama sen oyleyse sistemde olmasi gereken belli basli seyleri sormuyorsun
<people_trs> pidginde msn kullanılmıyor ama başka hangi programla kullanabilirim
<acemi> ozel bir ihtiyacin var
<people_trs> yok bu örnek sadece
<people_trs> netinstall ile kurduğumdan eksiği çok
<people_trs> sadece gnome masaüstü kurdum
<acemi> pidgin ile msn kullanilmasi lazim
<acemi> ayrica amsn var
<people_trs> internette baya yerde döküman var protocol uyuşmazlığı fln varmış
<people_trs> libpurple ile bişiler bişiler
<people_trs> o yüzden msn-pecan kurun diyorlar
<people_trs> ama o da sidde testing depolarında var
<acemi> ayrica msn-pecan de depoda varmis
<acemi> hayir squeeze de var
<acemi> lenny e su an bakamiyorum
<people_trs> lenny kullanıyorum
<people_trs> apt-cache search pecan vs yazınca çıkmıyor
<acemi> yeni kurulum mu yaptin
<people_trs> evet
<people_trs> sources.listi güncelledim ama
<acemi> oyleyse tavsiyem lennyi silip squeeze kur
<people_trs> http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/4968/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: | Sudrap Yapıştırma Çöplüğü (at www.sudrap.org)
<people_trs> hmmm
<people_trs> squeeze ilk defa duydum
<acemi> squeeze hazir artik, 2-3 aya cikar
<people_trs> sid testing squeeze ve lenny mi var?
<acemi> stable=lenny testing=squeeze unstable=sid
<people_trs> Anladım. Süpersiniz.
<people_trs> sid bile kurabilirim çünkü yapıp bozucam
<people_trs> stabil şekilde çalışmıcam
<people_trs> kendimi geliştirmek adına
<acemi> debianin unstablei stable gibidir zaten
<acemi> ama su an icin testing uygun
<acemi> freeze de
<people_trs> Peki sources.list'i testinginkiler ile güncellesem ve dist-upgrade yapsam sorunum çöznülür dimi.
<people_trs> sonuçta bunun için bişey indirmeye gerek yok
<acemi> sonucta indirecegin paket miktari ayni olur, sisteminde koruman gereken birsey de yok. temiz kurulum daha iyi
<people_trs> debian server olarak kullanım için iyi bir dağıtım mı?
<people_trs> bunun üzerinde web, e-mail, cs server vs olacak.
<people_trs> Deneyeceğim yani ama piyasada durum nasıl
<people_trs> centos kullanılıyor hep diye biliyorum
<acemi> hersey kullanan var
<acemi> BrozaC: ip vermek icin ip addr add kullaniyor musun
<Kartagis> superonline'in above.net ile alakası var mı?
<emuhit> merhaba
<people_trs> Merhaba
<emuhit> java ile dizileri kullanmadan sayı sılaması yapmak istiyorum. http://codepad.org/mqx9DXu7 kodlarımı inceler misiniz
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Plain Text code - 112 lines - codepad (at codepad.org)
<subay^^> youtube da videoları tam ekran yaptıgımda duraklayarak izlettiriyordu, önemsemedim. az önce xbmc yukledim tam ekran çalıştırmaya kalktıgımda mouse bile zıplaya zıplaya gitmeye bşladı gören 16 mb ekran kartı kullanıyo sanar acep nerde eksik yaptım ki?
<emuhit> flash oynatıcıda problem olabilir
<subay^^> flash diyorsun yani?
<subay^^> opengl ile alakası olabilir mi?
<emuhit> eğer youtube problemli ise kuvvetle muhtemel oynatıcı problemi.
<emuhit> bu arada ekran kartı ve ubuntu sürümü nedir. ben hiç denemedim problem var mı
<subay^^> oynatıcı yukledim flash ı tam ekran çalıştırdıgım herşey zıplayarak ilerliyor
<subay^^> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series
<subay^^> debin squeeze
<subay^^> debian*
<emuhit> ben şimdi denedim hiç bir problem yok.
<emuhit> ekran kartı yazılımı var mı (gerek var mı bilmiyorum bende kurulu sıkıntı yok)
<subay^^> ekran kartını tanımış
<subay^^> yada ben tanıdıgını düşünüyorum
<emuhit> ubuntu olsa hadi şuraya bak falan diyeceğim ama.
<emuhit> ubuntuya geçsene abi :D
<subay^^> ubuntu ile bu aynı sayılır
<subay^^> debian ı almışlar ustune bişeyler olmuş ubuntu
<emuhit> işte o üstüne ekledikleri şeyler kullanıcı dostu yazılımlar
<masterblaster> emuhit e katılıyorum
<emuhit> sistem/tercihler/ek sürücüler var mı
<emuhit> çeviri az farklı olabilir
<subay^^> yok dedin gibi şeyler
<subay^^> ben dünden beri debian kullanıyom
<subay^^> dosyaları yukleyince hepsi halolur
<emuhit> öncesinde ne kullanıyordun
<people_trs> Sistem Bilgisi fln yokmu.
<subay^^> ubuntu 9.10
<acemi> subay^^: http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ATIProprietary - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<people_trs> System profiler and Benchmark yazıyor bende
<subay^^> şimdi oraya bakim
<people_trs> yokmu?
<people_trs> bende şöyle
<people_trs> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/6104/screenshotpcidevicessys.png
<subay^^> root haklarıyla bir klasör ve altındaki tüm klasörleri aynı anda nasıl etki edebilirim.. kullanıcı haklarını komple değiştirmek istiyorum bir klasörün
<acemi> neyi ne yapacaksin
<subay^^> 1 tb dan 115 gb veriyi kurtardım
<subay^^> hepsi bir klasör içinde
<people_trs> chown username /folder
<subay^^> root iken nautilus yazdım
<subay^^> klasörün haklarını değiştirdim
<subay^^> içindeki klasörlerden bazıları rootlu bazıları rootsuz kaldı şimdi
<subay^^> hepsinin kullanıcı haklarını birden nasıl değiştircem
<acemi> dosya klasor sahiplerini degistireceksin yani
<people_trs>  chown -hR username /folder
<acemi> haklarini degil
<people_trs> böyleymiş
<subay^^> evet
<acemi> chown subay: klasor -R
<people_trs> benim yazdığımdaki
<people_trs> -h ne işe yarıyor acaba
<people_trs> r klasörler
<people_trs> h dosyalar mı?
<acemi> r recursive
<acemi> h ne bilmiyorum
<subay^^> acemi ordaki subay: ne?
<acemi> kullanici adi
<acemi> sonunda : var
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> acemi veriyolunda UUID var
<subay^^> olur mu?
<acemi> olmmasi lazim, nasil?
<subbay> http://pastebin.com/CuCcmkUT
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@debianlap:~# chown hakan: - Anonymous - CuCcmkUT - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> hakan:  yazdiktan sonra bosluk birakmamissin
<acemi> chown hakan: /media/8aa7a063-686b-4e78-8ab3-e9563f5e188e/my\ passport -R
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> klasor isimlerini tab ile tamamla
<acemi> /med <tab>/8aa<tab>/my<tab>
<subay^^> tmm
<subay^^> acemi bu usb hdd ninde mi böyle bir sahipligi var? ben bu dosya dışınada birşey yazamıyorum. az önceki komutta my\ passport olan kısmı silsem usb hdd yide kullanabilirmiyim
<people_trs> acemi, linux altında hangi diller üzerinde çalışmamı tavsiye edersin
<people_trs> masaüstü programcılığı için
<people_trs> java hariç
<people_trs> microsoftun tekelinde olmayan ne var
<acemi> python tabii
<subay^^> acemi üst satır
<acemi> usb hdd'nin dosya tipi ne
<subay^^> ext4
<acemi> vfat mi
<subay^^> hani geçen yaptımız işte
<subay^^> yok ext4 yaptık
<acemi> tmm uuid var
<acemi> sen ne yapacaksin da olmuyor, bu bolume yazmak mi istiyorsun
<subay^^> ben bunu desktopta verileri kopyalayıp yapıtırdım. laptopa geldim kullanamadım
<subay^^> ext4 ün bu tür özellikleri mi var?
<acemi> hangi veriyi nasil kullanacaktin ve olmadi?
<subay^^> fdisk ile 250 gb hdd yi partition yapıp ext4 tipinde formatladıktan sonra, testdisk programıyla bazı verilerimi bunun içine kopyaladım. sonra hdd yi çıkarıp diğer laptopa taktım. içerisindeki dosyaları yazıp silebilmeliyim değiştirebilmeliyim. my Pasport klasöörüne erişebildim kullandım ancak my pasport klasörü dışındaki usb hdd içerisindeki kısıma dosya bile oluşturamıyorum
<acemi> oyleyse tamaminin sahibini degistir
<acemi> sadece o klasorun degistirme
<subay^^> onu yapmak için senin verdigin komut la yapılabilirmi?
<acemi> chown hakan: /media/8aa7a063-686b-4e78-8ab3-e9563f5e188e/ -R
<subay^^> ok
<Fatih_M> Selamlar
<Fatih_M> subay^^, fsck :D
<AdvocatusDiaboli> selam
<subay^^> aleykum selam
<subay^^> aha Fatih_M gelmiş
<subay^^> getirin şu benim sopamı bi
<subay^^> daha toparlıyamamışın sen kendini Fatih_M
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> 2 gündür ortalıkta niye olmadın belli
<Fatih_M> subay^^, o gün toparladım :)
<Fatih_M> işin garibi ext4 hata verince, grub menüsü geldi
<subay^^> nasıl topraladın bi komut yazdım oldu demede
<Fatih_M> düzeltince geri gitti :/
<Fatih_M> subay^^, aynen öyle komut yazdım oldu :D
<subay^^> ne yazdın?
<Fatih_M> ubuntu live'dan fsck /dev/sda5
<Fatih_M> yazdım :)
<subay^^> benim ki de oldu ama açılışta siyah ekran ve ortada dönen mouse vardı
<subay^^> bende dedim zaten bu gidiciymiş herhalde
<subay^^> yaptım buna sağlam bi debian
<subay^^> brasero işlemcinin %93 ünü ne zamanları kullanır ki?
<safruhani> s.a
<Fatih_M> maximum yazım yaptığında kullanır :)
<subbay> 4234 hakan     20   0  127m  22m  14m S 87.4  1.2  33:43.69 brasero
<Fatih_M> a.s safruhani
<subay^^> yok valla bi dvd ye yazıyo
<safruhani> Fatih_M: maveric'te misin? nasıl buldun?
<Fatih_M> safruhani, evet maverick'teyim
<safruhani> üff weechat'i amma özlemişim ya
<Fatih_M> safruhani, iki üç bug dışında güzel :)
<safruhani> lucid lts oldu ya, birz daha kalayım istiyorum.
<safruhani> Fatih_M: #turklug'tan mıydın? lapislinux kurmuş muydun?
<Fatih_M> safruhani, evet kurmuştum
<safruhani> doğru hatırlıyorum
<Fatih_M> videocu seni :D
<safruhani> nasıl ne vidyosu bu ?,
<safruhani> subay^^: sana diyor
<Fatih_M> sana b-boy junior'ın videosunu izletmiştim hayran kalmıştın
<safruhani> hahahahahaahah
<safruhani> eeeeeevvvveeeet
<safruhani> bravo ya
<safruhani> sonra popstar'da o stille adamlar 500bini cukkaladı
<Fatih_M> safruhani, requiem for a dream piano'yu dinledin mi?
<safruhani> soundtrack mi_
<safruhani> öyleyse,canlı bilem dinledim
<Fatih_M> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI0oELRcBTI
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Requiem for a Dream Piano (at www.youtube.com)
<Fatih_M> bir ara psikopata bağladığımda onaltıdan sonra kaç kez dinledim bu parçayı hatırlamıyorum...
<Fatih_M> zaten on parmak yazıyorum, piyano da alacağım ileride sırf bunu çalmak için :P
<Fatih_M> on parmaktan farksızdır herhalde
<safruhani> hahaha
<safruhani> qwerty xkeybind yaparsın pianoya
<Fatih_M> :)
<safruhani> baba adamlar ist'e geldil
<safruhani> bedava konser , tersanede
<safruhani> anarşist geceler mi öyle bir grupları var
<safruhani> blog yazmıştım bakayım oradan
<safruhani> Anarşist şenlik grubu
<safruhani> DAAU (Die Anarchistische Abendunterhaltung
<safruhani> hehe
<subay^^> ben konunun dısındayım ben ne dicem?
<subay^^> ne videosu cusu felan hong
<safruhani> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7244/onlyffx.png
<subay^^> stargate 1 izliyom bu ara sadece
<safruhani> hehe
<safruhani> neistersen onu söyle subay^^ babam
<subay^^> sölüyom dur şimdi
<subay^^> bende debian yuklu squeeze
<subay^^> flashplugin yuklu
<safruhani> he
<subay^^> youtube videosu tam ekran kene zıplayarak gösteriyo
<subay^^> xbmc tam ekran açılıncada sanki 16 mb ekran kartı havasında
<safruhani> heue
<Fatih_M> safruhani, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg887SYsLvE tanıdık geliyor mu :P
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - World's Best Break Dancer (at www.youtube.com)
<subay^^> gerçi belge geldi onu okucam da
<subay^^> söle dedin söleyek dedik
<safruhani> anaa, nick bar açıldı, nasıl kapayacaz
<safruhani> subay^^: xbmc de flash mı gereksiniyor?_
<subay^^> yok niye gereksinsin gerekmiyor
<safruhani> o zaman ekran kartından herhalde
<subay^^> yeni not düşüyom: brasero cd yi çıkartamadı dediki sen elinle çıkar ben devam edecem :)
<safruhani> he öyledir o
<subay^^> valla bu ekran kartlarıyla ilgili bi yıgın sinir bozucu şey he
<safruhani> tanan buldum, alt+meta+x
 * Kartagis slaps safruhani with ubuntu-tr 
<safruhani> hehe
 * Kartagis slaps safruhani with the IRC
<safruhani> Kartagis: insafsız 9 gün tatil mi olur
<Kartagis> heh
<safruhani> uehe
<Kartagis> bana ne söylüyorsun git D'ye söyle
<safruhani> :)
<safruhani> Kartagis: maverick kurdun mu?
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> hatta kafamı bozdu sıfırdan kurdum
<safruhani> upgrade bir dert valla
<Fatih_M> yauv sağ üstte ki ses kontrol programcığı yok
<safruhani> indicator un 2. appletiyle beraber geliyor
<safruhani> 3ü ses mail ve ağ
<safruhani> lucid'de öyle yani
<Fatih_M> indicator'u gereksiz diye kaldırdım, ne epaphany kullanıyorum ne de evo
<Fatih_M> salt olarak ses kontrolorünü ekleyemez miyim
<safruhani> hımm
<safruhani> pidgin kullanıyrosan indicator onu da tutuyor
<safruhani> tek varmı bilmiyorum...
<Fatih_M> pidgin tek başına da güzel :)
<Kartagis> evet Fatih_M eklersin
<Kartagis> en üst panele sağ tıkla, panele ekle... de
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, uygulama ismi :)
<Kartagis> oradan bul ses zıkırtısı
<Kartagis> eklersin
<Fatih_M> orada yok zımbırtı
<Kartagis> aha yok sahiden
<safruhani> hehe
<Kartagis> gösterge uygulamacığı
<Fatih_M> en azından /usr/bin altındaki kısayol adını bilsek öyle de ekleriz :)
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, sağ ol
<Fatih_M> indicator yine geldi zıkkım yav
<Fatih_M> :@
<Fatih_M> neyse editlemiştim, sadece pidgin var çekmece de :)
<safruhani> hehehe böle olduğu gibi kullanabilen adamlara çok şaşırıyorum, rahat adamlar valla
<Kartagis> şöyle bir şey
<Kartagis> eğer her seferinde bir ton güncelleme yapmaya kalkarsan zor
<safruhani> aynen
<Kartagis> onun için olduğu gibi kullanıyoruz/lar
<safruhani>  hah oldu demem için kurulumdan 1-2 gün geçmesi lazım
<subay^^> acemi,  bu usb hdd yi root iken ext4 şeklinde formatladıgım için mi bu böle oldu? eğer öyle ise usb hdd içerisinde chown ile kullanıcı haklarını değiştirdiğimiz my passport klasöründen herhangi bir dosyayı sildigimde direkt silmesi (yani çöp tenekesine göndermeden silmesi ) normal mi?
<acemi> ext4 ile ilgisi yok
<acemi> chown yapinca artik dosya senin demektir
<acemi> ne istersen yaparsin
<qwebirc79550> iyi akşamlar
<subay^^> ama dosyayı silince geri deönüşüm kutusuna göndermiyo direkt kökten siliyo
<acemi> o bi ayarla ilgilidir, cop kutusu kullanmadigimdan bilmiyorum
<subay^^> ama home disininde dosya silince geri dönüşüme gönderiyo
<acemi> ama ext4 ile ilgili olmaz
<subay^^> hmm ok
<qwebirc79550> ubuntum çöktü internette çözüm ardık ama bulamadık burda yardımcı olacak kimse varmı
<subay^^> ubuntu asla çökmez
<safruhani> geçmiş olsun
<acemi> kullanicisi isterse coker
<qwebirc79550> belki yanlış biliyorum ama açılmıyor
<subay^^> nereyi açıcan ki?
<acemi> masasutu mu acilmiyor, sistem mi acilmiyor
<subay^^> bayram geliyo çabuk ol
<qwebirc79550> kağıda not aldım açılış ekranında hatalar veriyor isterseniz yazabilirim
<acemi> son gordugun ne
<qwebirc79550> (initramfs)
<qwebirc79550> komut satırı var
<acemi> grub da problem var oyleyse
<acemi> yeni birsey kurdun mu
<qwebirc79550> grup açılıyor isteyince win i açabiliyorum
<acemi> grub calisiyor ama yarlari yanlis
<acemi> grub calisiyor ama ayarlari yanlis
<acemi> sokup cikardigin birsey var mi, ya da guncelleme yaptin mi
<subay^^> acemi :)
<subay^^> win görünce delleniyon sen :)
<acemi> niye, benim windowsa killigim yoktur
<subay^^> qwebirc79550, sen neden win kullanıyon yanına ubuntu kuruyon?
<qwebirc79550> hayır ama şimdi yeğen söyledi kitap okurken fsdc gibi bi komut girmiş ondan sanırım
<acemi> fsck
<qwebirc79550> ondanmıdır acaba
<acemi> muhtemelen yanlis kullanmistir
<Fatih_M> hahaha subay^^ görüyor musun :D
<qwebirc79550> linux öğreniyor sanırım
<qwebirc79550> subay
<qwebirc79550> evet
<subay^^> bu fsck nın belli özel günleri oluyoda herkes toplu haldemi giriyo bunu? :))
<qwebirc79550> hem win hem ubuntu kullanıyorum
<subay^^> Fatih_M, 3 ettik
<acemi> qwebirc79550: icinde onemli verin yoksa bastan kur, en pratik cozum
<Fatih_M> subay^^, sende nasıl etki yaptı komut seni bekledim gelmedin bayağı
<qwebirc79550> malasef içinde önemli bişeyler var
<subay^^> yakında kanaldan çok olacaz he yeni nickim fsck_subay
<subay^^> bende hazır kurulu sistem ve live cd yoktu l
<qwebirc79550> bunula ilgili belge felan varmıdır yada hatayı ne hatası diyerek aratayım
<subay^^> debian kurdum hdd nin birine açtım hala burdayım
<Fatih_M> mete_cetin, yeter yahu gir çık gir çık artema değil abi bu aç kapa aç kapa misalı....
<acemi> subay^^ seninle veri kurtarma tecrubelerini paylassin oyleyse
<subay^^> olur paylaşsın
<subay^^> şimdi bak qwebirc79550
<qwebirc79550> dinliyorum
<subay^^> ii dinle bi kerede yap duzgun olacak ok
<qwebirc79550> tamam
<acemi> qwebirc79550: ozetle dosya sistemi gitmis, kurtarma operasyonu yapman gerekiyor
<qwebirc79550> tamam
<subay^^> knoppix cd si yapacaz live cd si ordan cd ile açıcan sonra istedin dosyayı istedin yere taşıcan ok
<qwebirc79550> tamam
<subay^^> knoppix cd sini nerden bulacan ona bakalım
<qwebirc79550> şu an ubuntu live cd den oturum açtım
<Fatih_M> (yahu ubuntu ile açsın, tekrar fsck yapsın geri gelebilir subay^^ oradan başla anlatmaya bence)
<subay^^> yok ordan olmuyo Fatih_M  adamı geriyo onlar yok kopyalayama yok başka bişe
<qwebirc79550> dosya indireceksem win e geçmem lazım sanırım
<subay^^> knoppix denedim ne isterse söküyo alıyo
<subay^^> dur yeri gösterem de öle git
<qwebirc79550> tamam
<subay^^> iso indirecen cd ye çekecen ok
<Fatih_M> qwebirc79550, gitmeden
<qwebirc79550> tamam
<Fatih_M> root konsolunda fdisk -l der misiniz?
<qwebirc79550> ok
<Fatih_M> çıktısını paste.ubuntu.com 'a yapıştırabilirsiniz
<qwebirc79550> live cd ile nasıl root olucam
<subay^^> http://www.kernel.org/pub/dist/knoppix/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Index of /pub/dist/knoppix (at www.kernel.org)
<Fatih_M> qwebirc79550,
<Fatih_M> alt + F2
<Fatih_M> gnome-terminal yazın
<Fatih_M> ardından sudo su deyin
<qwebirc79550> tamam çıktıyı aldım kopyalayıp yapıştırcam
<subbay> Fatih_M: bak kardeşim olaya http://up.neti.us/di-612898555000.png
<qwebirc79550> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532593/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<qwebirc79550> fatih
<qwebirc79550> yukarıda link
<Fatih_M> subbay, /etc/fstab 'a baktın mı?
<Fatih_M> senin bu 250'lilik kerata nasıl bağlanmış?
<subay^^> bakalım
<Fatih_M> qwebirc79550, root ekranında fsck /dev/sda6
<Fatih_M> deyin e basin ve taramanın bitmesini bekleyin
<qwebirc79550> ok
<Fatih_M> ardından çıktıyı yine paste.ubuntu.com 'a yapıştırınız
<subbay> http://pastebin.com/EjUhH96b Fatih_M
<qwebirc79550> hata oluştu
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # /etc/fstab: static file syst - Anonymous - EjUhH96b - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<qwebirc79550> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010) fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy - /dev/sda6 açılmaya çalışılırken hata oluştu Dosyasistemi başka bir uygulama tarafından özellikle bağlanmış veya açılmış olabilir mi?
<subay^^> baglı bile gözükmüyo
<Fatih_M> qwebirc79550,
<qwebirc79550> evet
<Fatih_M> yukarı da yerler diye bir şey yazıyor mu?
<qwebirc79550> yazıyor onu denedim az önce hata aldı verileri kurtarmak için
<qwebirc79550> ubuntu kurulu olan alan görünüyor ama girmiyor
<Fatih_M> hımm
<Fatih_M> root olarak
<Fatih_M> mount -rw -errors=remount-ro /dev/sda6 /dev/kok
<Fatih_M> deyin bunu demeden once
<qwebirc79550> evet
<Fatih_M> pardon bir dk :)
<Fatih_M> ilk once
<Fatih_M> mkdir /media/kok deyin
<Fatih_M> ardindan
<Fatih_M> mount -rw -errors=remount-ro /dev/sda6 /media/kok
<Fatih_M> deyin
<qwebirc79550> mount komutundamı hata var benmi yanlış kopyaladım mount geçersiz seçenek dedi
<acemi> fsck once umount edilmesi laizm
<Fatih_M> umount /dev/sda6
<Fatih_M> mount -w /dev/sda6 /media/kok
<qwebirc79550> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# umount /dev/sda6 umount: /dev/sda6: bağlanmadı
<acemi> neden mount etmek istiyorsun, fsck yapmayacakmisiniz
<Fatih_M> acemi, evet
<acemi> mount edilmis kisma yapilmaz
<qwebirc79550> son komutu yazdım henüz bi çıktı vermedi
<acemi> goturursun butun hersey,
<Fatih_M> subay^^, hatamızı görüyor musun :)
<subay^^> he benim 1 tb ın basına gelenler gelecek bekliyom
<Fatih_M> qwebirc79550, okey tekrar umount /dev/sda6 de
<subay^^> :)
<Fatih_M> fsck yapma boşver :D
<subay^^> bak o hdd dende ubuntudanda vazgeçin valla artık ayar tutmaz o
<qwebirc79550> bağlanmadı dedi
<subay^^> qwebirc79550, yukarda knoppix sayfasına bi bak
<subay^^> ADRIANE-KNOPPIX_V6.2.1CD-2010-01-31-EN.iso               08-Feb-2010 08:58  689M
<subay^^> ADRIANE-KNOPPIX_V6.2.1CD-2010-01-31-EN.iso.md5           12-Feb-2010 00:43   77
<subay^^> ahanda bu ikisini indirecen
<subay^^> http://www.kernel.org/pub/dist/knoppix/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Index of /pub/dist/knoppix (at www.kernel.org)
<subay^^> ahanda adres bida sen yorulma diye
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532597/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<subay^^> zaten sildim ben ben onu defterden
<qwebirc79550> subay^^ teşekkürler not aldım win e geçince indireceğim
<subay^^> o cd yi gözün gibi koru
<qwebirc79550> Fatih_M i bekliyorum
<subay^^> her zaman lazım
<subay^^> bekleme boşa
<subay^^> düzelmicek o
<qwebirc79550> tamam subay^^
<subay^^> sen yorulma bari
<subay^^> Fatih_M, bekleme dede gitsin hadi
<qwebirc79550> :)
<qwebirc79550> subay^^ siz linux uzmanımısınız yoksa hobby olarakmı ilgileniyorsunuz
<qwebirc79550> tavsiye edeceğiniz kitap varmı
<subay^^> uzman mı o biz acemiyiz ya
<subay^^> kitap mı ? en iyi kitap internet
<subay^^> birde bazı özel dostlar
<qwebirc79550> neyse çıkıyorum ben geç olmadan indireyim sonra sorular sorarım
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> güle güle
<qwebirc79550> anlaştık çıktım
<Fatih_M> pardon içeri kadar gitmiştim
<subay^^> Fatih_M, fsck /dev/sda1 -y
<Fatih_M> subay^^, bizi Allah korudu o zaman
<subay^^> mi yaptın sen?
<Fatih_M> veriler uçmadı :)
<Fatih_M> hayır
<Fatih_M> salt fsck /dev/sda5 yaptım
<subay^^> aynen hakaten ben oturur aglardım valla
<Fatih_M> tekrar reboot ettiğimde bağlandı
<subay^^> hmmm
<subay^^> enteresen
<Fatih_M> dosyların uçması bir tarafa hdd elimizde kalmasında :D
<subay^^> bundan sonra 2 hdd
<Fatih_M> var bir tane koleksiyon diye saklıyorum 416 mb mı ne
<subay^^> valla
<Fatih_M> çalışıyor hala
<subay^^> ne koca bişeydir o he
<subay^^> 5.5 inç miydi onlar
<Fatih_M> hayır bildiğin ide hdd :D
<subay^^> ha sen onları görmedin yaşın tutmuyo
<subay^^> tava gibi
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> 10 mb hdd ler
<subay^^> disketlere bluray gözüyle bakıyon
<Fatih_M> bu dediğim elime 2000 lerde felan çeti o zaman 11 yaşındaydım
<subay^^> tabi disketler pahalı şeyler var ondan öncesi 3.5 in mi diyoduk ne
<subay^^> hatırlamıyom ki
<subay^^> senin hdd yeni sayılır cillop gibi
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> eskilerin kasalarıda yatıktı
<Fatih_M> 2.5" değilmiydi o disketler
<subay^^> o zaman demekki bu herifler silindir çaplarını buyuk tutmuşlar
<subay^^> bilmiyom işte şimdiki cd lerin siyah olanını süşün plastik ince
<Fatih_M> hehe o zamanlar cdlere veri yazmak şu an blueray'e sahip olmaktan daha ileri bir şeydi sanırım
<subay^^> her birinin karton zarfları vardı
<subay^^> off of hemde nasıl
<Fatih_M> dızt dızt dızt
<subay^^> 720 kb veri
<Fatih_M> sağ altta bir tane mandal olur
<subay^^> 1.44 luk disket varsa elinde tüm hayatın orda saklıyondur :))
<Fatih_M> windows 98 ile erişmek istediğinde açamazdı :D
<subay^^> he o işte
<qwebirc86796> subay^^ indiriyorum ama çok yavaş indiriyor  12 saat kaldı diyor :)
<Fatih_M> hahah subay^^ evet bahsettiğim 1.44
<subay^^> hmm indirme şeysi kullan
<Fatih_M> yahu bizim tr yansısından indir
<subay^^> windows muydun
<subay^^> ne vardı orda yahu
<subay^^> freedownloadmanager
<qwebirc86796> torrenti yokmudur :)
<subay^^> bunu indir ordan şaaptır hızlıcana indirsin
<Fatih_M> ftp://ftp.linux.org.tr/knoppix/ADRIANE-KNOPPIX_V6.2.1CD-2010-01-31-EN.iso
<qwebirc86796> orbit downloader kullanıyorum zaten
<subay^^> ftp var bak
<Fatih_M> qwebirc86796, tr den indir boşver diğerlerini 15-20 dk indidir
<Fatih_M> 8 mbit e kadar net paketin varsa
<qwebirc86796> tatam fatihin verdiği hızlı bağlantı
<Fatih_M> subay^^, bir tane 1 liraydı o disketlerin :D
<qwebirc86796> 8mbs netim evet hızlı biter
<subay^^> Fatih_M, bahsettiğin 1.44 mü onlarda mandal yok be tek bi düğme var
<Fatih_M> disketi alırdın adam etiketi vermezdi :D
<Fatih_M> subay^^, nasıl yok yahu vardı
<subay^^> onlardan eski dediklerim
<subay^^> mandal olanlar başka
<subay^^> 720 kb veriler olurdu içinde
<Fatih_M> acemi, hatırlar ona soralım :D
<Fatih_M> acemi, 1.44 lerde mandal varmıydı yok muydu :P
<qwebirc86796> o diskleri bende hatırlamıyortum sene kaç :)
<subay^^> senin dedin buhttp://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/ttilli/Components/Images/FD_720k_Toshiba_Black.JPG
<subay^^> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/ttilli/Components/Images/FD_720k_Toshiba_Black.JPG
<acemi> var
<Fatih_M> markası maxell benim dediklerimin :)
<Fatih_M> subay^^, >> <acemi> var
<subay^^> benim dedim bu http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/ttilli/Components/Images/FD_360k_Panasonic_JU-455-5AAG_%282%29.JPG
<Fatih_M> fazla söze gerek yok :O
<subay^^> acemi anlamadı olayı dur bi
<subay^^> şu iki resmi karşılaştır hangisini diyon sen Fatih_M
<subay^^> bana 1.44 lük mandallı bişey gösterin
<subay^^> 2. resimdeki şey değil mi senin mandal dediğin?
<Fatih_M> hangisi 1. hangisi 2. :D
<subay^^> ilk gönderdim 1.
<qwebirc86796> fsck bu komut ne işe yarıyor bilgisayarı bozmaktan başka?
<Fatih_M> ilk gönderdiğinden de hatırlıyorum
<subay^^> o komutu yazanı arıyom sen merak etme :)
<subay^^> ilk gönderdim daha yeni si işte
<Fatih_M> subay^^,
<Fatih_M> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floppy_disk
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Floppy disk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Fatih_M> sen burada sağ daki disketlere bir bak ;)
<Fatih_M> bahsettiğim mavi olanlar
<subay^^> tmm bende mavinin üstündeki 5.25 inç liklerden bahsediyom
<subay^^> onları gördün mü?
<subay^^> mandal diince ben o disketlerin takıldıgı yerdeki mandalları anlıyom
<subay^^> sen disket üzerindeki mandaldan bahsediyomuşsun
<subay^^> 5.25 te disketi takıp o üstteki mandalı kapatıyosun
<subay^^> :))
<Fatih_M> hahah subay^^ onu göremedim :D
<subay^^> ha bende ondan bahsediyodum işte
<subay^^> ordakine bak dışı kagıt onun 5.25 olanın mavi disketlerin ustundekilerin
<Fatih_M> onlar hangi yıllarda vardı ya
<subay^^> 92-93 te vardı
<subay^^> sen yeni okuma yazma şeettiriyodun
<subay^^> :)
<Fatih_M> heheh o zamanlar büyük olasılıkla ben neredeyim sorusunun cevabanı arıyordum :D
<subay^^> hatta okumayı bilmiyodun
<Fatih_M> 92 ise 3 yaşından bahsediyorsun yahu :D
<subay^^> ama onlar esaslı bilgisayardı
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> bu disketlerden öncede kasetler vardı
<subay^^> moruk
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> kasetten önce ne vardı bende bilmiyom
<subay^^> zannedersem eprom kullanıyolardı o ilk olanlar
<safruhani> büyük kasetler vardı
<subay^^> teyp kasetlerinden önce?
<safruhani> pikap
<qwebirc86796> :)
<subay^^> safruhani, :)
<safruhani> hehe
<subay^^> kaç dakkadır okuyon sen burayı?
<qwebirc86796> pikap plağı çalan alet değilmiydi
<subay^^> daha gerilere git
<safruhani> gözüm üzerinizde  la
<subay^^> Fatih_M, bunlar dağıttılar konuyu la
<subay^^> müzeyyen senay dan bahsedecekler şimdi
<Fatih_M> subay^^, tr de bilgisayarın gelişim evrelerine doğru gittik yalnız şimdiden geriye doğru :D
<Fatih_M> hehehhe
<subay^^> qwebirc86796, sen napıyon burda
<subay^^> dosyanı indiriyon mu?
<Fatih_M> internet 90'lı yıllarda ilk kez odtü de gerçekleşmedi mi?
<qwebirc86796> seni bekliyorum, 70mb kaldı
<subay^^> hani windows açacaktın?
<qwebirc86796> win bu zaten
<Fatih_M> odtü de gerçekleştirdiler de sene kaçtı emin değilim
<qwebirc86796> çıktım girdim kaçırmışsın sen
<Fatih_M> buldum: 12 Nisan 1993 tarihinde ODTÜ’den Ankara-Washington arasında kiralık hat kurularak yurtdışıyla sağlanan bağlantı sayesinde tanıştı
<Kartagis> arkadaşlar bir şey soracağım
<subay^^> http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/T%C3%BCrkiye%27de_bilgisayar%C4%B1n_ge%C3%A7mi%C5%9Fi
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Türkiye'de bilgisayarın geçmişi - Vikipedi (at tr.wikipedia.org)
<Kartagis> superonline'in above.net ile alakası var mı?
<subay^^> qwebirc86796, kaçırmışım evet
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, sanmıyorum
<Fatih_M> http://whois.domaintools.com/above.net
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Above.net - Above Information (at whois.domaintools.com)
<subay^^> biz fenlisesinde okuyoduk o zaman Fatih_M
<subay^^> bilgisayar labaratuarı vardı 20 bilgisayar orda gördüm ben
<subay^^> çok pahalıydı
<subay^^> nasıl alırız eve bitane diyoduk
<subay^^> baba 10 ay çalışmalıydı onu almak için
<qwebirc86796> subay^^ yazdım onunlamı oturum açayım şimdi?
<subay^^> şimdi bak
<gezegenci> iyi geceler herkese
<qwebirc86796> evet
<qwebirc86796> iyi geceler
<subay^^> onunla açacan ama yönergeleri takip et
<Fatih_M> gezegenci, size de
<subay^^> 12 numaralı sevcenek
<subay^^> sonra 3 nolu secenek herhalde
<Kartagis> iyi geceler herkese her keseye
<Kartagis> öyk
<subay^^> sonra bilgisayar senindir
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, heheh :D
<qwebirc86796> tamam çıkıyorum?
<subay^^> gezegenci, yaşıyosun
<gezegenci> subay^^: evet
<gezegenci> ölmeye niyetim yok şuan
<safruhani> netbook'un ürün özelliklerinde pill 3 cell mi 6 cel mi yazmıyor
<subay^^> kardeşim anlatmadın gittin merak ettim valla ne olacak diye
<safruhani> mağazaya gidip ayırt etmem lazım
<safruhani> kolay ayırt edilebilir mi?_
<subay^^> 3 cell 6 cell in yarısı kadar maH verir
<safruhani> electroworld'de exper'in bir netbook 400'e satılıyor
<Fatih_M> 6 cell daha iyi değil mi yav
<subay^^> napacnız bu netbook ları yav
<safruhani> pil kaç clell bulaamadım hiçbir yerde
<safruhani> mağazaya gidip ürüne bakıp anlayabili r miyim acaba?
<subay^^> kör olacanız bak aha buraya yazıyom
<subay^^> gavur işlemci yaptı yaptı megahertz te son noktaya geldi çekirdek çıkardı şimdi satmak için atom çıkardı mini yaptı sizde gaza geliyonuz he
<subay^^> bir laptop alıyoz karşılında 1 ton portakal satıyoz ya
<subay^^> lazım değilse almayın bişe kardeşim
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> güldüme bakmayın gerildim
<subay^^> ciddiyim tamammı
<subay^^> ferrari alıp 300 km hız yapmayada benzemiyo bu
<subay^^> küçücük ekran
<Fatih_M> subay^^, relax abi
<Kartagis> şuan değil şu an
<subay^^> mercek mi kullanacan
<Fatih_M> safruhani, su getir subay^^ a
<subay^^> safruhani, almıcam dede rahatlayım
<subay^^> sonra sen gene al
<subay^^> :)
<safruhani> subay^^: ctrl +
<safruhani> demin bi ss gönderdim,
<safruhani> ffx'te 3 işi yapıyorum
<safruhani> zaten crt monitor 13'
<safruhani> farkeden bir şey olmaz
<subay^^> paran gider gavura
<safruhani> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7244/onlyffx.png
<subay^^> çok lazım değilse alma kardeşim
<safruhani> tamam öyle olsun
<subay^^> ibm thinkpad al 2. el canavar gibi
<subay^^> hem ucuz hem yolda kalmaz
<safruhani> laptopta 2.el almak aklıma yatmıyor
<safruhani> gör
<safruhani> görüyorum kötü kullanıyorlar, makinalar sürekli servislerde
<subay^^> hayır ya bildiginden alacan öle herhalde herkesten alınmaz o
<safruhani> evet
<qwebirc61432> subay^^ 12 ve 3 printer oluyor bende graph'cal deyip firefox dedim
<qwebirc61432> sadece firefox var cok ilginc
<subay^^> firefox un altında ki neydi
<qwebirc61432> onumu secmem lazim tam olarak hatirlamiyorum
<safruhani> altı üstü firefox
<subay^^> dur kardeşim ben bakimda sölim sana
<qwebirc61432> tamam
<qwebirc61432> compizde de calisiyor ?(
<Fatih_M> herkesin Kurban Bayramı mübarek olsun
<qwebirc61432> seninde
<Fatih_M> sanırım en küçük benim, iban numaramı yazıyorum bir dk :P
<subay^^> çalışır herhalde denemedimn
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> manyak bu çocuk ya
<subay^^> bide barisubuntu var öle
<qwebirc61432> aslinda soru isareti degil o calisiyor yani su an klavye degisti ama
<subay^^> adami yerlere yatırıyo bu ikisi
<subay^^> çalışıyor yani
<Fatih_M> subay^^, anlamadım? tl değil euro hesabımı mı dedin?
<Fatih_M> yok abi ben daha tl ile çalışıyorum :P
<subay^^> 11  ve startlxde miş qwebirc61432
<qwebirc61432> evet calisiyor pencere kapaninca efectler var
<subay^^> Fatih_M, paypal ödeme hesabında vardır senin şimdi
<Fatih_M> subay^^, yok hemen açabilirim 5 dk :P
<subay^^> qwebirc61432, su komutuyla root oluyon ok
<qwebirc20164> subay^^ pardon ya benim dikkatsizligim firefoxun hemen altindaki x sesion a dikkat etmemisim
<qwebirc20164> seni yordum
<qwebirc20164> su an actim hersey sorunsuz
<subay^^> sorun değil kardeşim
<subay^^> keyfine bak
<qwebirc20164> saolasin
<subay^^> sen saol
<qwebirc20164> bu masu ustu yoneticisinin adi ne kde degil gnome degil ?(
<qwebirc20164> masaustu
<subay^^> lxde
<qwebirc20164> ok guzelmis simdi ne yapiyoruz
<subay^^> my documents varya masa ustunde tıklayınca oraya bir file manager çalışcak
<subay^^> sonra oradan istedin dosyayı istedigin yere kopyalarsın
<qwebirc20164> tamam
<qwebirc20164> komutluk is yok yani
<subay^^> yok musteri yormuyoz
<subay^^> :)
<mete_cetin> cmd head -n 2 /var/log/pacman.log
<mete_cetin> [2009-08-31 14:26] installed filesystem (2009.07-1)
<mete_cetin> [2009-08-31 14:26] installed dbus-core (1.2.14-1)
<mete_cetin> o_O
<qwebirc20164> haha sorunsuz acti hemen sayende ogrenmis olduk tekrar tesekkurler
<mete_cetin> arch candır
<safruhani> arch güncel sürüm ne zaman çıkacak
<Fatih_M> arch süperdi yav
<Fatih_M> benim celeron makine zamanında 10 sn de açılışı görmüştüm
<Fatih_M> celeron 1.2 256 mb sd ram vardı üstünde :D kendim dizmiştim
<Fatih_M> 2001 olması lazım
<subay^^> paypal hesabı yaptın mı?
<Fatih_M> subay^^, yok
<subay^^> parayı göndersek bile el öpemicen ki demi :)
<Fatih_M> hahah :D
<subay^^> sen istan buldamıydın Fatih_M
<Fatih_M> subay^^, yok
<Fatih_M> iskenderun/hatay
<subay^^> tamam senide ziyaraet listesine ekliyom
<Fatih_M> depremin oldu dün
<Fatih_M> *deprem olduğu yer
<subay^^> ne depremi
<irfaN> 4.9 muydu
<Fatih_M> evet
<irfaN> iyi sallamış..
<subay^^> varmı bişe
<Fatih_M> alışkınım yahu
<Fatih_M> ceyhan depremini yaşayınca
<Fatih_M> sağ tarafta ki bina, sol taraftaki bina yıkılıp bizim bina tek kalmıştı :)
<Fatih_M> subay^^, yok
<Fatih_M> insanlar panik yapıp aşağıya indi sadece :)
<Fatih_M> saat 01.08 di :)
<subay^^> Allah sabır versin çok kötü bir afettir o
<subay^^> binaları yıklmakla kalmaz
<subay^^> aileler dağılır
<subay^^> psikoloji dağılır
<subay^^> düzen dağılır
<subay^^> ekonomi dağılır
<subay^^> vs vs
<Fatih_M> ceyhan depreminde apartmanda ali diye bir çocuk vardı 3-4 yaşlarındaydı
<Fatih_M> depremin olduğu saatte 6 katlı bir bina gözünün önünde yerle bir olmuş
<Fatih_M> 1 seneye yakın konuşamadı
<subay^^> buyur
<subay^^> daha neler neler
<subay^^> zonguldak depremi çok kötüydü
<subay^^> nese bahsetmiyek bunları ok
<subay^^> paypal hesabı yapmadın
<subay^^> el öpmüyon ama
<subay^^> bak seni ziyaret edecem söz
<subay^^> :)
<Fatih_M> :)
<subay^^> gel diyen yokki subay^^
<Fatih_M> subay^^, beklerim
<subay^^> :)
<qwebirc20164> iyi bayramlar ahali yardim eden herkese tesekkurler
<safruhani> eyv. sağol sana da
<Fatih_M> est. qwebirc20164
<Fatih_M> sizide iyi bayramlar
<Fatih_M> *size de
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, 'in düzeltmesini bekledim ama ya dalmış, ya da başka bir şeyle uğraşıyor :P
<subay^^> bilgi: root haklarla bir sürücüyü komple formatlarsanız sonradan haklarıda verseniz bir dosya silince çöp kutusuna göndermiyo.. siliyim mi diye soruyo. sil diyon siliyo
<subay^^> aha iyi adam lafın üstüne gelir
<subay^^> bayramlaşmaya geldin demi barış
<barisubuntu> !op
<subay^^> paypal hesabını alıyım
<barisubuntu> subay^^ aynen öyle :D
<barisubuntu> banka hesabım var IBAN falan :D
<barisubuntu> yurt dışı da olur jdhgfd :D
<subay^^> olur farketmez el öpenlerin çok olsun
<barisubuntu> sağolasınn
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> beni mi çekiştiriyordunuz
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> yok :)
<subay^^> barış geçen bi resim bulduydun ya
<subay^^> gene bulabilin mi?
<barisubuntu> atayım mı linkini :d
<barisubuntu> http://ohdediku.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/freebsd2icon.jpg  ha budur :D
<subay^^> at
<subay^^> Fatih_M, bak bunu gör
<subay^^> diğerleri görmesin
<subay^^> :)
<Fatih_M> hahah
<subay^^> gördükçe gülesim geliyo geçen 2 saat koptum ben bu resme
<barisubuntu> hea
<Fatih_M> yalnız sevmedim bu resmi
<barisubuntu> yarıldık kanalda :D
<Fatih_M> penguen yerine başka bir şey olmalıydı
<barisubuntu> neden :D
<bora> kubuntu lu oldumm
<Fatih_M> nedeni mi var yahu
<Fatih_M> hem linuxçüyüm diyeceksin
<barisubuntu> kubuntu üvey evlat diyrum kimse anlamıyor :d
<Fatih_M> hem linux'un ikonunu ...
<bora> bi uyarıda  oğul  filan diodu :D:D
<barisubuntu> linuxun ikonu şeyse biz napalım abi :d
<barisubuntu>   
<subay^^> :)
<bora> barış  bu hardware da   720p izliyorum
<subay^^> GNU is not unix
<bora> daha ne diyeyim
<barisubuntu> izlersin olm :D
<bora> babaaa
<barisubuntu> linux ile herşey mümkün :d
<bora> kasmıyo
<subay^^> barisubuntu,  bora yı tanıstır baim kim?
<barisubuntu> bora benim okuldan arkadaş
<barisubuntu> kendisini ubuntucu yaptım
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> kanaldan da bahsettim
<subay^^> ha tamam
<barisubuntu> geldi işte :D
<subay^^> ubuntucu olmamıs kubuntucu olmuş bu
<bora> kötümü *_-
<Fatih_M> http://img362.yukle.tc/images/2599flushit.jpg
<Fatih_M> bu nasıl
<subay^^> bilmem ben hiç kullanmadım
<subay^^> Fatih_M, ben anlamadım :)
<barisubuntu> ya
<Fatih_M> subay^^, deliğe iyi bak :D
<barisubuntu> windowsun üstüne
<barisubuntu> sifon çekmiş işte :D
<subay^^> he pardon
<subay^^> hahay
<barisubuntu> bak bende bir resim var
<barisubuntu> inş bulurum
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> onu koyayım
<subay^^> arkasındanda barısın resmine bakacan
<subay^^> :)
<Fatih_M> hahahaha
<subay^^> freeBSD ile windows u muhatap bile etmemişler
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> yüklüyorum
<barisubuntu> haha :d
<bora> 10.10 p4 lerde çalışmıyo diye biliyorum ama forumda birileri yazmış çalışıyor filan diğe doğrusu nedir ?
<barisubuntu> Hagi mi Alex mi diye sormaya benziyor :D (alex kim lan :D)
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> bora, önce çalışmayacak dendi
<barisubuntu> sonra çalıştıranlar oldu
<barisubuntu> sonra onların ki bozuldu
<barisubuntu> sonra bozulmadığını iddia edenler oldu
<barisubuntu> bişeyler oldu :D
<bora> sende kaldı bende kaldıı :D:D:D
<subay^^> debian yukleyin abi tavsiyesi
<barisubuntu> http://i1011.hizliresim.com/2010/11/16/395.jpg  subay^^ Fatih_M
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> subay^^ hala debian kurucam :D
<Fatih_M> subay^^, hallettin mi 25o gb sorununu?
<subay^^> kuraan zaman gel sana iyi bi debian kurduracam
<bora> bana fazla  ona olan saygımdan kurmam :D
<subay^^> halledicem şimdi root olmayan haklarla formatlayacam
<barisubuntu> root olmayan haklarla formatlamak nedir ya :D
<barisubuntu> fiziksel format mı?
<barisubuntu> hani balyozla olan..
<Fatih_M> sukuizin net-inst paketini indirdim
<bora> zuhaha
<subay^^> yok barışcım ya hiç sorma 3 gündür başımıza gelenleri
<barisubuntu> noldu
<subay^^> fsck yaptık
<Fatih_M> subay^^, fsck yaptır barisubuntu ya
<Fatih_M> görsün ne oluyor :D
<subay^^> verileri yedekledik
<subay^^> sonra verileri yedekledime fdisk yaptım
<subay^^> verileri geri kurtardım
<barisubuntu> ee
<subay^^> verileri yuklecem hdd ye root ken format attım
<subay^^> formatlayınce dosyanın içine bişey atamaz oldum
<people_trs> Endian firewall kuran varmı?
<subay^^> chown ile kullanıcı haklar ekledim
<subay^^> ama yinede bi klasör silsen çöpkutusuna atmıyo
<barisubuntu> gparted ile fat32 yap ya da gene formatla sen ne yaptın sıfır hale mi getirdin :D
<subay^^> önce soruyo siliyim mi diye sonra komple siliyodu
<subay^^> yok bu gpartlk iş değildi
<Fatih_M> http://img369.yukle.tc/images/3612tuXperience.jpg
<Fatih_M> bunu görmeyen vardır belki
<subay^^> ben görmedim
<barisubuntu> http://izcoatl.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/the_linux_force_ii_1280.jpg  bu da var
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> linux force
<subay^^> abi bu penguen yok mu ne şekillere giriyo he
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> niye penguen?
<barisubuntu> harbi neden penguen
<barisubuntu> linus manyağı
<barisubuntu> çok mu seviyormuş
<barisubuntu> megoloman o herif ha :D
<barisubuntu> kendi adının cakmasını koymuş sisteme :D
<Fatih_M> pff
<Fatih_M> bizlerden birisi yapsaydı olduğu gibi kendi adını koyardı :)
<barisubuntu> yok bea öyle deme :D
<Fatih_M> bir de o gözle bak
<barisubuntu> o da doğru aslında :d
<barisubuntu> ama bizde onu yapacak kabiliyette adam yok :d
<subay^^> yoo linus muş sistemin adı ilk önce sonra linux olmuş kendi istememiş linus olsun felan die linus ta istememiş
<barisubuntu> okudum hayatını
<barisubuntu> linux falan filan
<subay^^> yaparlar yaparlarda bizimkiler paylaşmayı sevmiyo
<barisubuntu> kadının biri koyduruyordu yanlıs hatırlamıyorsam
<barisubuntu> yapsa bile destek alamaz :D
<barisubuntu> bizim üniversiteler "vay sen nasıl yaparsın!"
<barisubuntu> diye
<barisubuntu> döverler adamı :D
<barisubuntu> hocalarımız :D
<subay^^> he aynen
<barisubuntu> yunus diye türkçe programlama dili var
<subay^^> nese kafa yapısı değişiyo artık biraz biraz
<barisubuntu> derleyiciyi yazan adam hiç bir üniversiteden destek görememiş
<barisubuntu> sonra da türkçe programlama neden gelişmiyor
<barisubuntu> gelişmez tabi
<barisubuntu> oop derleyici hemde
<barisubuntu> lazzarus çakması
<barisubuntu> oh mis
<subay^^> ama kafa değişse biz bile pardus şaaptırıyo olurduk mu?
<barisubuntu> pardus da windows çakması
<barisubuntu> !voice bora
<subay^^> debian
<subay^^> universal
<barisubuntu> red hat vs. debian
<barisubuntu> hangisi daha iyi :D
<barisubuntu> en iyi kapışma
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> bilmem ama redhat kalitedir
<subay^^> mandriva gördüm
<subay^^> red hat ı hayal bile edemiyom
<subay^^> full destek
<barisubuntu> mandriva paralısı nasıl?
<barisubuntu> görmedim ben
<bora> kopyala yapıştır diyorum oluyor
<subay^^> oda iyidir
<subay^^> dur bora bişey dedi
<subay^^> açıkla bakim bora
<barisubuntu> red hat bence debiana yanaşamaz ama neyse :D
<people_trs> Debian kingdir.
<subay^^> red hat kurumsal
<bora> odaya katılma komutuveriyorum girmiyo
<subay^^> Debian başka kulvarın şeysi
<bora> ama  kopyala yapıştır yapında girio
<bora> karater farkıda yok
<bora> *_-
<bora> garip
<barisubuntu> 3.40ghz işlemci iyimiş :D
<barisubuntu> ne zamandan beri gösteriyor :D
<oktay-fedora> nerde gösteriyor :D ?
<Fatih_M> herkese iyi geceler,
<barisubuntu> subay^^ a versyon çekince
<Fatih_M> iyi bayramlar yeniden
<barisubuntu> gösteriyor
<barisubuntu> iyi geceler iyi bayramlar FAtih_M
<subay^^> barisubuntu, bizim malzemeleri ortaya dökme :)
<people_trs> Benim 2.65 :(
<oktay-fedora> :)
<barisubuntu> ahuaha :D
<barisubuntu> benim 1.6 :D
<oktay-fedora> benim 3.6
<people_trs> Subay'da para var abi.
<digitaloktay>            Clock Speeds: (1) 3616.505 MHz (2) 3616.505 MHz (3) 3616.505 MHz (4) 3616.505 MHz (5) 3616.505 MHz (6) 3616.505 MHz
<subay^^> IBAN ları aliim
<people_trs> :D
<barisubuntu> hangi ülke :D
<subay^^> o gözükmüyo mu baris?
<barisubuntu> paris gözüküyor :D
<people_trs> Linux 2.6.32-5-686
<people_trs> Çekirdeğe de bak bea..
<barisubuntu> ülkesini soruyoz çekirdeği söylüyon :d
<subay^^> bişe dicem başka ne görüyonuz?
<people_trs> Xchat kullanıyorsun 2.8.8
<subay^^> yaldır yaldır geziyoz herhalde he :)
<people_trs> :D
<subay^^> erkeen mali meydanda olur derdi dedem :)
<barisubuntu> TR74 0006 4000 0011 2740 2988 26   IBAN kodum hayırlı uğurlu ola jdhg:D
<people_trs> :D:D
<barisubuntu> bayram harclıgımı isterdim subay^^ :D
<barisubuntu> yalnız dollar çalışıyoruz :D
<people_trs> Bi umut verdi IBAN'ı :D
<barisubuntu> euro da olur ama dollar tercih :D
<subay^^> tmm baris gönderdim bil
<barisubuntu> EFT isteyem :D:D
<subay^^> ben bonkör adamım bi bakmışın miras gelmiş
<subay^^> :)
<bora> barış *_*
<people_trs> Linux kullanan adam fakir olur, pis olur, hippi olur, bob marley dinler. Bitti.
<bora> doğru
<bora> :D:D
<barisubuntu> o ye
<barisubuntu> beni anlattı :D
<barisubuntu> hippi hariç
<bora> ayynı barış
<barisubuntu> hippi ne lan?
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> ben yanlış yerdeim
<bora> iyi bişe barışş
<bora> piis  de bakim :
<subay^^> o zaman kendi kanalımı açıyom
<people_trs> :D
<people_trs> peace yo
<people_trs> Subay sen ghz'den eziyorsun zaten.
<subay^^> #iban
<people_trs> Kapitalist :@
<barisubuntu> hemen gittim
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> yalnız kanalı subay açtı
<barisubuntu> opluk bende
<barisubuntu> djhgdf :D
<people_trs> :D:D
<subay^^> farketmez gönüller bir olsun
<subay^^> bayram harçlıkları verecem #iban
<people_trs> :D
<barisubuntu> kredi mi yoksa
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> ikramiye mi :D
<subay^^> paypal
<bora> bi sorum olacak
<bora> ?
<barisubuntu> paypal istemiyorum gerçek para :D
<barisubuntu> para kokan para! :D
<people_trs> Dolar istiyorum ben..
<bora> soru?
<people_trs> Kokusu bir farklı..
<people_trs> Buyrun bora bey.
<bora> ama?
<bora> şimdi
<subay^^> adres vereceniz o zaman :)
<bora> harici diskim masa üstüne bağlı
<barisubuntu> IBAN'dan
<barisubuntu> normal para atılmıyor mu :D
<bora> netbook tan nasıl
<bora> hdd içeriğini görürüm ?
<subay^^> kokmaz o para
<barisubuntu> bankamatikten şeedince
<barisubuntu> kokar
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> rakam da olur :D
<subay^^> he tamam öle olur bak
<people_trs> Nasıl yani. Harici disk masaüstüne bağlı. Netbook ile masaüstü pc arasında bağlantı var mı?
<bora> var aynı modemden bağlanıyor intrnete ikiside
<subay^^> barisubuntu, bu boranın ders notları nasıldı okurken
<barisubuntu> 1sene kaldı
<barisubuntu> geçen sene dek alıyordu
<barisubuntu> akşama gitti
<barisubuntu> dfg :D
<barisubuntu> hala fende :D
<subay^^> tmm
<subay^^> ona göre şeedek
<barisubuntu> tabi ben dek alıyordum az daha
<barisubuntu> ama TM'Ye geçtim :f
<barisubuntu> varadero yok mu ya :D
<people_trs> Places - Network'ten o pcyi göremiyormusunuz.
<bora> eğitim sisteminin taa.. diyerek kapatalım konuyu :D
<barisubuntu> !voice subay^^ bora people_trs
<people_trs> tenks
<barisubuntu> nepe
<subay^^> lan kanalı ne hale dönüştürdünüz :)
<bora> aralarında hiç bi bağ yok henüz
<barisubuntu> nolcak ya :d
<subay^^> turkchat e dondu bura
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> azcık lazım öyle
<barisubuntu> nereye kadar
<bora> barış giver  dedi  o onlar alış veriş yapıorm
<barisubuntu> BSD ve Tux erotic resimlerine bak bak... :D
<barisubuntu> ohoo
<subay^^> bayram oncesi coştur gitsin
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> içimiz bayıldı subay^^ :D
<bora> ama ben canlı olarak hdd içeriğini görmek istiyorum
<subay^^> bora çok enteresan laf edio ya
<people_trs> O zaman winscp kurup o pcnin ip adresini gir
<people_trs> ya da herhangi bir ftp programıyla
<bora> anlayamadım :D afedersiniz ?
<people_trs> ip adresini gir dosyalarda gezin
<subay^^> bora sende netbook vaR?
<bora> bi oduna öğretiyormuş gibi seederseniz :D
<bora> pek bi bilgim yok nereye yazacam vs :S
<bora> netbook var evet :D
<subay^^> rengi ne
<bora> bi hilkat geribesi bi masaüstüm var
<bora> siyah
<people_trs> filezilla'yı indir
<people_trs> masaüstü pcnin ip adresini öğren
<people_trs> filezillada adres bölümüne ip adresini gir ve connect de
<subay^^> birde ayrı bi bilgisayarın var onada masaustu diyon demi?
<people_trs> bağlanınca da dosyalar arasında gezinti yapabilirsin
<people_trs> herhangi bir web ftpsine bağlanmış gibi
<people_trs> saçmaladımmı acep dediğimin oluru varmı :D Bende acemiyim :p
<bora> peki aktarım hızı yani betten dolaşıpmı gelecek ? yoksa direk modem aracılığlamıen kısa yoldan ?
<people_trs> modemden
<people_trs> local ağ üzerinden
<barisubuntu> giver gibi
<barisubuntu> tüü acemi gitti la
<bora> ağla
<bora> *subay : minicik benimnetbook um
<bora> küçük
<people_trs> bu open source sistemleri belirli ücret karşılığı sattığımızda nasıl bir sorunla karşı karşıya kalıyoruz?
<people_trs> örneğin bi hotel rezervasyon sistemi
<barisubuntu> satabilirsin
<barisubuntu> ama
<people_trs> sourceforge'dan almışım ufak editleme ve otele satmışım
<barisubuntu> kaynak kodları açık olduğu için
<barisubuntu> onlar da satar
<people_trs> ama onlar ne bilsin
<people_trs> ben server kurucam
<people_trs> içine de open source sistem koycam
<people_trs> adamlar serverın şifresini bile bilmicei için
<people_trs> o zaman sorun olurmu
<people_trs> Kısacası güzel open source scriptler var ben bunları ticarete dönüştürmek istiyorum
<barisubuntu> olmaz ne sorun olacak
<barisubuntu> parayla satılamaz
<barisubuntu> sadece isimler için geçerli
<people_trs> Kurumsal firmalara satıcam fln
<people_trs> Demin satılır dedin şimdi satılamaz :(
<bora> kendi pc min IP n ni nsaıl öğrneceğimmm
<people_trs> ifconfig |less
<people_trs> linux mu?
<barisubuntu> yok
<barisubuntu> ismini satamazsın diyorum
<people_trs> windowssa
<barisubuntu> ama
<subay^^> http://www.whatismyip.com/
<barisubuntu> lisans sözleşmesini okusana ya :D
<ubuntu-tr> Title: What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address (at www.whatismyip.com)
<people_trs> :D
<people_trs> Hep es geçiom onu ama okucam
<people_trs> subay local ip soruyor
<subay^^> win mi?
<people_trs> bilmiomki
<subay^^> ifconfig
<people_trs> linux için ifconfig |less
<people_trs> didimde
<people_trs> win ise ipconfig
<people_trs> :D
<subay^^> öbürüde aynı
<bora> kendi IP mi nasıl öğrenirim ?
<subay^^> ipconfig
<people_trs> bora dioz ya
<subay^^> bora
<people_trs> linux ise terminale ifconfig yazcan
<subay^^> çalıştır a cmd yaz
<people_trs> windows ise başlat çalıştır cmd
<subay^^> enter a bas
<bora> olur
<subay^^> sonra kara bi ekran
<people_trs> oraya ipconfig eter
<bora> :D:D
<people_trs> :D:D
<subay^^> orda ipconfig yaz
<people_trs> :D:D:D
<people_trs> Deli gibi yardımcı olmaya çalışıyoz he
<people_trs> Helal bea.
<digitaloktay> evet
<digitaloktay> ifconfig
<people_trs> Endian firewall kullanmış olan var mı?
<people_trs> Gideri varmı sistemin? İyi mi?
<digitaloktay> ipcop kullaniyorum
<people_trs> Hmmm ona da bakem.
<bora> cmd yazdım olmadı amaa
<people_trs> windowsdasın dime?
<subay^^> command yaz dene
<people_trs> Ağ bağlantılarım sağ tuş özellikler
<people_trs> yerel ağ sağ tuş durum
<bora> klavyeye yazamıyorum :S
<people_trs> orada gelişmişe geç
<people_trs> orada ip adresin yazar
<subay^^> bora
<oktay-fedora> people_trs, bedave ve url filitresi var
<oktay-fedora> bedava*
<subay^^> saat kaç?
<oktay-fedora> real	0m0.000s
<oktay-fedora> user	0m0.000s
<oktay-fedora> sys	0m0.000s
<people_trs> 1.34
<oktay-fedora> Di 16. Nov 00:36:25 CET 2010
<subay^^> saat kaç olmuş hele
<people_trs> sourceforge'da ipcop için 420 olumlu 80 olumsuz yorum var.
<subay^^> tamam servis dışıyım artık
<bora> hel hele tilililii
<people_trs> Pek iç açıcı değil ya.
<people_trs> Otelden istiyorlar.
<people_trs> Junipere para verilmez didimde.
<people_trs> Belki alacağız onu artık.
<subay^^> tamam o 80 i işten anlamayanlardır
<subay^^> :)
<people_trs> :D
<people_trs> testing'e geçiom daha %50 oldu sabah beri
<people_trs> bu stable'ın adı ne lenny mi
<people_trs> testing'in squeeze galba
<people_trs> Dimi?
<people_trs> squeeze ne demek ya nasıl okunuyor.
<oktay-mint> sukviiz
<oktay-mint> öyle diyebiliriz :D
<barisubuntu> bu oktay
<barisubuntu> 10tane farklı sistemden bağlanmış
<barisubuntu> dfkgdf :D
<subay^^> bende diyom kanal amma kalabalık he
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> oktay var ben bide barış
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> oktay-kubuntu
<barisubuntu> tek hesap gir
<digitaloktay> bi dak birsey deniyorum :)
<wingless> oha
<wingless> o kadar distroyu napıyorsun ya
<subay^^> 6 işlemci varya maşallah
<wingless> boş durmasın tabi
<barisubuntu> kanalın ırzına geçtin lan :D
<subay^^> digitaloktay, senin işlemci neydi k8?
<oktay-kubuntu> bir kac denemeler yapmaliyim, müsteri icin
<barisubuntu> tamam yap :D
<bora> virüsmü bulaştı acaba *subay  kitlenio makine
<digitaloktay> bu islemci
<digitaloktay> CPU:       Hexa core AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (-MCP-) cache 3072 KB flags (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4a svm)
<digitaloktay>            Clock Speeds: (1) 3616.505 MHz (2) 3616.505 MHz (3) 3616.505 MHz (4) 3616.505 MHz (5) 3616.505 MHz (6) 3616.505 MHz
<safruhani> bb
<digitaloktay> Info:      Processes 167 Uptime 13:37 Memory 6567.2/7989.7MB Client X-Chat 2.8.8 inxi 1.4.21
<subay^^>  oktay-aptosid oktay-edu oktay-fedora oktay-kanotix oktay-kubuntu oktay-mint oktay-studio  taba basıyoz adam seçemiyoz sölim :)
<subay^^> bora win7 kur
<barisubuntu> bilgisayarın ömrü gtti ömrü :d
<bora> ona bulaşmaz dimi bişi olmaz ona
<subay^^> özgür yazılım felan derken sıyırırsın bak sölim
<bora> bişi olmaz :D
<subay^^> sen bilin aha buraya yazıyom
<subay^^> oktayın halini görüyon
<bora> :D:D
<barisubuntu> fkgjdfg
<subay^^> kendini parçalıyo çocuk
<barisubuntu> :D
<bora> vallahi
<barisubuntu> kaç tane distro var :D
<subay^^> 7 parça
<subay^^> daha bekle gece 4 te 18 parça
<subay^^> bi o bide ben kalıyoz hangisine yazsam şaşıyom
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> sabah bayram erken yatacam :D
<subay^^> 45 saat sonra ezan okunacak
<subay^^> 5
<bora> port açmaya gerk yok değilmi yani neticede modemden iletişim kuruyorlar
<barisubuntu> kuş ötüyo ya
<barisubuntu> bu saatte kuş uyanık mı olur hiç
<barisubuntu> kesmek lazım
<digitaloktay> bayram namazi saat kacta ?
<subay^^> deprem olucak
<bora> barış bayram namazına gidekmi lan :D:D:D
<digitaloktay> sizin orda
<subay^^> 7:15
<digitaloktay> burda 8.30
<digitaloktay> sizin saatinizle 9.30
<barisubuntu> cenabet cenabet namaza gidilmez :D cenabetsen gitmeyelim :D
<subay^^> linux cu cenabet olur mu len
<bora> abdest alıcaz bi zahmet arada yıkan :D:D
<barisubuntu> ben değilim olm :D
<bora> hıhı
<barisubuntu> subay^^ mac burjuva işletim sistemi artık benim için :d
<subay^^> bora hayırdır nerden biliyon?
<digitaloktay> Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 36.0C mobo: 32.0C gpu: 31C
<digitaloktay>            Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: 767 fan-2: 647 fan-3: 957 fan-4: 961
<barisubuntu> kjsfghfdg :D
<digitaloktay> ve iyi soguk islemci
<bora> offf fena döşedi
<barisubuntu> tamam
<barisubuntu> sohbeti burda bitiriyoruz
<barisubuntu> başka konu
<bora> benceede
<barisubuntu> sonu !sut
<barisubuntu> kadar gider
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> digitaloktay, fanın sogutucusu sıvı?
<subay^^> fanın soğutucusu naısl oluyo
<subay^^> işlemcinin soğutucusu sıvı mı?
<digitaloktay> hayir http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2009/11/162110d1258835989-usertest-noctua-nh-d14-luftkuehlung-perfektion-img_5303-kopie.jpg
<barisubuntu> çüş
<digitaloktay> http://www.noctua.at/inc/imageviewer.php?item=34&pnr=0
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Noctua.at Imageviewer (at www.noctua.at)
<barisubuntu> uçak motor pervanesi takaydın
<subay^^> board u yanında hediye vermişler bunun
<barisubuntu> tekne paleti de olurdu :D
<wingless> yere bağladın dimi anakartı
<digitaloktay> hayir kasanin icinde
<digitaloktay> ama bu anakarti degil
<barisubuntu> kasa yere mi monte?
<digitaloktay> sadece google resimi bu
<bora> filezilla dan bağlandım makineye  media dan   tam girecediim
<bora> izin vermedi bişiler oldu giremedim
<bora> neden oldu dubay ??
<bora> ups
<bora> subay
<barisubuntu> neyse hayırlı bayramlar herkese
<barisubuntu> ben kaçar
<bora> gitme dur '
<subay^^> bilmem boşver şimdi arefe arefe bora
<bora> !
<subay^^> sonra şaaparız
<bora> lütfen ama
<bora> yardım
<subay^^> ftp mi yaptın?
<bora> sunucuya yazdım Ip yi girdim bodoslaa
<bora> bi baktım /
<bora> tıkladım  tanıdık dosyalar ffln
<bora> media ya geldim
<bora> tıklanmıo :S
<subay^^> olmaz öle
<bora> nasıl olur harici diski görecem ben
<subay^^> tıklayaman zaten üzerine sağ tıklayınca ne secenek var?
<digitaloktay> wingless: subay^^ bu da kasasi http://tinyurl.com/37gr7wh
<ubuntu-tr> Title: LanCool K62 Red Dragon Edition Midi Tower - Yatego.com (at tinyurl.com)
<subay^^> iimiş sade her zaman iidir
<bora> sağ tık aç
<bora> boş bir sayfa :S
<digitaloktay> bunda hic vida kullanmadim
<subay^^> board bile mi_?
<digitaloktay> burda elimle sIktim el vidasi vardi sadece
<digitaloktay> tornavida hic kullanmadim
<bora> şifre ile alaksı olabilirmi ?
<subay^^> olur hiç şifre girmedin mi?
<bora> hayır sadece  IP
<subay^^> plastik vidalar mı?
<subay^^> nerde benim sopam yav
<bora> kullanıcı adına makinein adı parolaya da root şifresimi?
<subay^^> yok
<subay^^> kullanıcı adı normal o kullanıcının şifresi
<digitaloktay> http://ompldr.org/vNW9pZQ
<subay^^> bide arka kapak açıksa ordan resim digitaloktay
<bora> nasıl girerimmmama
<subay^^> bora media dedin şey ne?
<bora> yardım ama bi
<bora> yardım ya
<subay^^> bak sen ne yapmaya çalışıyon bilmiyom
<bora> usb  şeysinin belirdiği yer
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-16
<subay^^> bir başka bilgisayarın usb si mi?
<bora> bin boot.... media
<bora> evttt işte buu
<digitaloktay> http://ompldr.org/vNW9pZg ön kapak
<bora> netbooktan masaüstünün kine şeettirdim
<bora> onun usb sini görmeye çalışıorm
<digitaloktay> subay^^: writerler IDE daha, degistirmedim
<subay^^> senin bu usb sine ulaşmak istedin makinada hangi yazılım var
<bora> :D:D
<bora> xubuntu
<bora> yaww görüyorum dosya sistemini
<bora> media ya giremiyorum
<subay^^> o sorun değil digitaloktay değiştirme çalışıyosa. duvar taraftan şaaptır bi
<bora> ayıp ama
<bora> yardım edicek biri yokmu ???
<subay^^> netbooktan masaustunun dosyalarını görüyon?
<bora> evettt
<digitaloktay> ha subay^^ ordan cekmemistim, eski resimler. orasi ama kapali
<subay^^> nasıl bağlandın?
<subay^^> ha o kapalı yer lazım bana
<subay^^> kapak açıksa çeki ver dicektim
<subay^^> nasıl bağlamışlar board u ona bakacaktım
<bora> netbook a file zilla kurdum  masaüstünn IP ssini girdim
<subay^^> öle olmaz o iş
<bora> ordandda masaüstünün dosya sistemini gördüm öle bakıorm :D:D media ya giremiyorum
<subay^^> diğer dosyaları görüyon mu?
<bora> bin boot vs evet
<subay^^> silebiliyon mu?
<bora> dev etc..
<digitaloktay> subay^^: böyle vida var, ucu uzun biraz elinle sIkiyorsun, plastik degil
<digitaloktay> bakir gibi
<subay^^> 1 seferden fazla kullanılır mı o vidalar digitaloktay
<bora> yok silinmio
<bora> şifre girmedim bişe yapmadım :S
<bora> ama  yardıım hırsımdan ağlıcam
<subay^^> filezilla ile bağlanırken bi kullanıcı adı şifresi gir yeniden dene bakim
<digitaloktay> evet subay^^ demir ama dedigim gibi uclari uzun elle sIkmak icin
<bora> denedim olmuo :S
<subay^^> bora usb de ne takılı?
<bora> harici hdd
<subay^^> bu harici hdd netbook a takılmıyo mu?
<bora> ama olmazki  yaaa :D::D:D
<bora> sabit kalması lazımm
<subay^^> niye?
<bora> al işte..  yarın bayram bakınız lütfen
<bora> yardım
<subay^^> bişey dicem sana yardım bilerek mi etmiyoz?
<bora> ben net yardım istiyorum
<digitaloktay> neyse gec oldu iyi geceler
<subay^^> iyi geceler bende yatıyom
<bora> oldu o zaman
<digitaloktay> sadece bu nautilusdaki cizgiyi nasil getiririm
<digitaloktay> sol tarafdaki
<digitaloktay> mount edilmislerin ordaki cizgiyi, harddisklerin ordaki cizgiyi :D
<subay^^> F9
<digitaloktay> hayir o sorun degil
<digitaloktay> hani Home. sonra Cöp kutusu felan
<digitaloktay> onun altinda bi sagdan sola giden cizgi var
<subay^^> orada klasör var mı hiç?
<digitaloktay> evet hani diyelim mount edersin orda cikar ya
<subay^^> tamam anladımda orada hiç klasör var mı
<digitaloktay> vat vat benim klasörler
<subay^^> şu evet o sorunun ever i mi?
<digitaloktay> var**
<subay^^> çizgi nasıl gitti yav
<digitaloktay> onu iste anlamadim
<subay^^> bilemicem ama aklımda olsun
<subay^^> klasör yoksa bir klasör sürüklesen belki oluşacak diya şaaptıydım
<wingless> ben olsam elementary yüklerim ¯\(o_o)/¯
<subay^^> rafa kalktı diyodun?
<wingless> bi önceki versiyonunu derledim
<wingless> çok güzel kullanılıyor
<digitaloktay> elementary var zaten :D
<mozakca> hekesin bayramı kutlu olsun
<subay^^> hayırlı bayramlar
<mozakca> nasılsın subay^^
<mozakca> açıkçası sizi sabahın bu saatinde göreceğimi zannetmiyordum
<mozakca> çok sabırlısınız vesselam
<mozakca> subay^^:  sen ubuntu-tr yardım tayfasından mısın?
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> yok baba yemek yiyo onu bekliyom
<subay^^> baba yardım tayfası
<kimitaa> günaydın!
<kimitaa> ubuntu 10.1 kullanıyorum. bleachbit paketini software centerdan kurmuştum. şu anda 0.8.0 versiyonu nu kullanıyorum. Oysa piyasadaki versiyonu 0.8.2. acaba tüm paketlerim güncellenecekmi ? yoksa ellemi indirmem gerekecek ?
<alicev> sa
<alicev> Bayraminiz mubarek olsun.
<zfmf> selam ahali
<zfmf> bayraminiz mübarek olsun
<zfmf> alicev: sagol seninde
<opscode> selam
<opscode> bayramınız mübarek olsun
<bgedikoglu> Selamlar
<opscode> a.s. bgedikoglu
<bora> herkezin bayramı mübarek olsun
<digitaloktay> sagol bora seninde Bayramin mübarek olsun
<bora> filezilladan diğer ubuntunun dosya sistemine müdehale etmek için ne yapmam lazım ?
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txwd7XFrwvQ
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Tiësto - Speed Rail (Official Music Video) (at www.youtube.com)
<bora> merhaba
<digitaloktay>  11:47:23 up  1:06,  4 users,  load average: 12.73, 6.34, 2.87
<Fatih_M> digitaloktay, hangi programlar aktif şu an
<digitaloktay> kernel derliyorum suan
<Fatih_M> :)
<digitaloktay> (; make -j12; make modules_install; cp -v arch/x86/boot/bzImage ; cp -v  ;  -)  2084,58s user 226,17s system 538% cpu 7:09,50 total
<digitaloktay> bitmis
<digitaloktay> bilene
<bgedikoglu> Selam
<bgedikoglu> Subay nasılsın?
<BrozaC> iyi bayramlar
<zfmf> formatlanan usb stick i recovern etmek icin iyi bir prog bilen? windows da calisisrsa süper
<subay^^> testdisk
<zfmf> free me usta
<subay^^> istersen para verebilirsin bayram harçlıgı niyetine
<subay^^> çocuklar çabalamışlar nede olsa :)
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> ben bilmiyorum
<BrozaC> vardı elimde ama gitti ismini de hatırlamıyorum
<BrozaC> bayramın 1 inci günü olmasa tlf la öğrenirdim
<zfmf> bakalim calisiyomu ona göre :d düsünürüz harcligi :D
<zfmf> BrozaC:  aynen benim evdede var adi aklima gelmiyo
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> testdisk paketini yukleyince
<subay^^> photorec ile dosya kurtarıyon
<subay^^> testdisk ile partition
<subay^^> ben dün 1 tb a partition sildirmiştim
<subay^^> sonra bide partition attım üstüne
<subay^^> bide format atıyodum
<subay^^> son anda uyandım :)
<subay^^> kurtardı
<subay^^> bayrama sitresli girmedik anlıcan :)
<zfmf> oo iyimis ben deniyeym bakayim ne kurtara bilicek
<zfmf> sagolasin haber ederim sonucu ;)
<subay^^> hayırlısı kurtaramasa sen becerememişindir söliyim
<subay^^> :)
<zfmf> puhaaha
<zfmf> ben beceremessem sorun kesin programdadir :D bugli bugli :d
<subay^^> demek istedim şey programda çok alternatif var
<subay^^> tam bilmiyosan yapacam derken göz çıkartırsın
<subay^^> sonra üzülme diye sölim dedim
<zfmf> formatlanmis usb stick iste
<subay^^> artist seni
<zfmf> photorec mi calistiracam
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> partition silmedin mi?
<zfmf> stick laptopdan cikardik , baska pc ye taktik calismiyo dedi format atin
<zfmf> sonra bizim cok bilmis admin formatlamis
<zfmf> ona kurtarsin diye vermistik stick i
<subay^^> tamam photorec le işin sadece
<subay^^> 2 kere mi format ?
<zfmf> ok sagolasin
<zfmf> yok bikez
<subay^^> hayırlısı hızlı atmışlarsa hiç sorun olmaz
<subay^^> keyfine bak dosyalar sende
<subay^^> dos ortamında çalışacak
<subay^^> kolaylıklar
<zfmf> subay^^:  nekadar hizli bir program bu 370 den fazla dosya buldu
<zfmf> xls leri bulmuyo ama galiba
<Fatih_M> testdisk ve photorec mi
<Fatih_M> not alayım bunları lazım olabilir :D
<zfmf> bu ps3 oyunlarinda usk ve pegi noli bilen varmi ?
<bora> subay hangi linux dağıtımını kullanıyordun ?
<Fatih_M> suquiz
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<zfe> hello
<zfe> BrozaC: burda misin
<zfe> anybody speaks english here?
 * gezegenci slm
<barisubuntu> subay^^ hiç kesmemiş bağlantıyı helal :D
<Kartagis> barisubuntu, parçalı zip dosyalarını nasıl açabilirim biliyor musun?
<barisubuntu> parçalı derken kargatis
<barisubuntu> parti parti mi
<Kartagis> evet
<barisubuntu> unzip
<barisubuntu> unzip /dosya
<barisubuntu> ben öyle açmıştım
<Kartagis> Lie To Me Season 2.zip.001
<Kartagis> Lie To Me Season 2.zip.002
<Kartagis> Lie To Me Season 2.zip.003
<Kartagis> falan
<barisubuntu> fiziksel olarak çıkmıyor mu
<Kartagis> unzip bulmuyor
<barisubuntu> sudo apt-get install zip de
<Kartagis> zip var bende
<sinanaykut> gui ile açılmıyor mu
<Kartagis> şimdi ona bakıyorum
<sinanaykut> gui dediğim masaüstünden yani
<sinanaykut> graphical user interface
<Kartagis> anladım onu
<sinanaykut> ya arkadaşlar benim de ilginç bir problemim var hemen aktarayım
<Kartagis> yok, açmıyor
<sinanaykut> hata mesajı veriyor mu
<Esat> slm
<Esat> Kelime işleçcideki ızgaralar nasıl gizlenir?
<sinanaykut> asus eee pc satın aldım yeni, windows 7 ve ubuntu birlikte yüklü
<sinanaykut> eee pc nin soft boot özelliğini aktif ettiğimde, bilgisayarı windowsta yeniden başlatıp ubuntuya
<sinanaykut> geçince ses kartı çalışmıyor
<sinanaykut> soft boot özelliğini kapatınca ancak ses kartını iki sistemde de kullanabiliyorum
<sinanaykut> windows ne yapıyor acaba ses kartına
<BrozaC> driver i farklı
<sinanaykut> soft boot özelliğini kapatmadan bu sorunu çözmenin bir yolu var mı acaba
<Kartagis> barisubuntu, sence bu işe yarar mı? cat Lie\ To\ Me\ Season\ 2.zip.001 Lie\ To\ Me\ Season\ 2.zip.002 Lie\ To\ Me\ Season\ 2.zip.003 Lie\ To\ Me\ Season\ 2.zip.004 Lie\ To\ Me\ Season\ 2.zip.005 Lie\ To\ Me\ Season\ 2.zip.006 Lie\ To\ Me\ Season\ 2.zip.007 Lie\ To\ Me\ Season\ 2.zip.008 > Lie\ To\ Me\ Season\ 2.zip
<sinanaykut> zip dosyaları ucuca eklenince bozulur bence
<BrozaC> kesin bardır
<Kartagis> sinanaykut, windows'u at ubuntu kullan
<BrozaC> vardır*
<sinanaykut> windows u da kullanıyorum niye atayım
<barisubuntu> Kargatis bence de ucuca ekleyince bozulabilir
<barisubuntu> iyi de
<barisubuntu> uzantısı
<barisubuntu> .zip değil ki
<barisubuntu> .001 olmş
<sinanaykut> jdownloader mı ne vardı o birleştiriyordu o tip dosyaları herhalde
<sinanaykut> jdownloader linux te de çalışıyordu sanırım
<sinanaykut> bir sorum daha olacak intel n10 ekran kartım var ubuntu 10.10 de kara listeye alındığından şüpheleniyorum çünkü compiz özelliklerini kullanamıyorum
<sinanaykut> bu sorunu nasıl çözebilirim sizce? nette biraz dolandım gerçi karşıma hata raporları da çıkmadı değil, ama çözüme rastlayamadım maalesef
<sinanaykut> lspci -v çıktım:   http://pastebin.com/QQkEnzbH
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Cor - Anonymous - QQkEnzbH - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sinanaykut> neyse boşverin ya geyik çevirelim biraz :P unity hakkında ne düşünüyorsunuz?
<gezegenci> http://bit.ly/bi1mOb,
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Seninki kaç santim? - Greenpeace (at bit.ly)
<subay^^> kartogis zip dosya meseleni çözdün mü?
<subay^^> Kartagis,
<subay^^> zip dosya meseleni çözdün mü?
<Kartagis> subay^^, evet
<Kartagis> cat ile
<sinanaykut> cat ile çözebildiysen demek ki zip dosyaları cat ile birleştirilebiliyor
<BrozaC> unzip dosyaları birleştirmeden açabilir
<BrozaC> dosyalarda bozulma yoksa
<BrozaC> hata veriyorsa bozulma vardır
<BrozaC> cat le zip dosyalarının da birleştirilememesi lazım olmaz öyle şey
<Kartagis> BrozaC, ama unzip deyip TAB yaptığında bulması gerekmiyor mu? bulmadı
<BrozaC> Kartagis 00 die bir dosya olacak
<BrozaC> unzip dosya.zip yada
<BrozaC> arkadan sıralı kendi auto alır
<BrozaC> sadece zip yada zip.00 gibi
<BrozaC> ismi olmalı
<Kartagis> http://www.linux.com/archive/forums/topic/5326
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Linux.com :: Multi-Part Zip File Unzip from Bin-Bash / Command Prompt (at www.linux.com)
<zfe> sò,
<zfe> slm
<BrozaC>  zip -F zipfiles-full.zip
<BrozaC> -F ile onarıyormuş
<zfe> BrozaC: would you translate 1 sentence for me?
<BrozaC> zfe if i can
<BrozaC> Kartagis
<Kartagis> BrozaC, -F --out gerektiriyor
<BrozaC> kim açmaya çalışıyor dosyayı
<Kartagis> efendim BrozaC ?
<BrozaC> ?
<Kartagis> ben
<Kartagis> neden?
<BrozaC> unzip in man inda tarif ediyor zaten :)
<subay^^> Kartagis,
<subay^^> o dosyalar zip dosyalar değil
<subay^^> onlar bir avi dosyası gibi görüntü dosyaları
<subay^^> lxsplit diye bir program var depoda
<subay^^> onu kur
<subay^^> sanırım "lxsplit -j dosya(001 nolu dosya sadece)" yapınca hepsini birleştirecektir bulundugu dizine
<subay^^> haydı kalın sağlıcakla
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-17
<zfmf> slm millet
<aytekin> ya arkadaşlar zahmet olmayacaksa acaba bilgisayarımda mysql kurulu olup olmadığını nasıl anlayabilirim
<aytekin> ayrıca bu mysql channel a irc de nasıl üye olabilirim bir fikriniz var mı
<acemi> dpkg -l mysql* | grep ^ii
<aytekin> eyvallah kurulu olduğunu gördüm peki kısmi olarak onu nasıl update yapabilirim
<acemi> aptitude install paket_adi
<aytekin> saolasın bu mysql channele nasıl üye olabilirim
<aytekin> gönderdiğim mesajlar görülmüyor
<zfmf> aytekin: chate nickini reglemen lazim
<zfmf> sonra identiy yapican
<zfmf> sonra mysql kanalina gider yazilarin
<zfmf> sorularin varsa mysql le ilgili burdanda sora bilirsin bize
<zfmf> "/ns register sifre emailadresin"
<zfmf> identify icin "/ns identify sifre"
<zfmf> hepsinden önce reglemek istedigin nicki sec
<zfmf> "/nick nickadi"
<zfmf> " lari kullanma
<aytekin> ok saolasın
<alicev> sa
<utdmr> merhaba
<Kartagis> merhaba utdmr
<utdmr> var mı kde kullanan?
<Kartagis> ben gnome kullanıyorum
<utdmr> proxy ayarlarını yapacağım bir yer bulamadım ya. eskiden network settingsteydi, şimdi sadece service discovery geliyor
<ogny> selam,terminalden, bir metin dosyasının içeriğini, başka bir metin dosyasına eklemek istiyorum, nasıl yapmayı önerirsiniz?
<ogny> vim'le yaptım
<acemi> cat dosya1 >>dosya2
<ogny> teşekkürler dostum, böylesi daha kolaymış gerçekten
<ogny> acemi: e-posta istemcisi olarak ne kullanıyorsun_?
<acemi> www.gmail.com
<ogny> huehe
<subay^^> :)
<ogny> hiç yahoo, ttmail vd. posta hesabın yok mu?
<acemi> fakeler var
<ogny> yopmail mi?
<acemi> yahoo
<ogny> niye fake yahoo hesabın  ?
<acemi> niye olmasin
<ogny> heheh olabilir tabi
<ogny> acemi: openbox'la devam mı?
<acemi> evet
<ersoft> s.a. bayraminiz mubarek olsun
<ogny> a.s sağol senin de ersoft
<ersoft> paco ya rastlayan varmi
<ogny> buralardaydı
<ogny> yani başka kanallarda duruyor
<ersoft> himm hangilerinde?
<ogny> #acemi 'de mesela
<ersoft> ok saol
<alicev> sa
<ogny> a.s
<ogny> acemi: vim'de bir yerden yanklayıp başka bir yerdeki metinle değiştirmek için, marking mi kullanıyorsun, yy cc mi?
<acemi> yy p
<ogny> pP alt-üst, imlecin bulunduğu yer için tuş nedir?
<acemi> anlamadim
<ogny> yankı yapıştırmak için, imlecin olduğu yerden itibaren yapıştıran tuş nedir?
<ogny> p alsatır P üst satıra yapıştırıyor
<acemi> yy ile kopyalamayacaksin oyleyse
<acemi> ctrl v
<acemi> y
<acemi> p alt satir demek degil
<ogny> evet anladım
<ogny> çok sağol
<ogny> yy'ye vimperatorden alıştım galiba
<cafer> iyi bayramlar herkese
<alicev> Iyi bayramlar cafer
<cafer> pptp daemon ve client ile uygulama yapan var mi daha once?
<mozakca> subay^^: suse ile opensuse farklı dağıtımlar mı?
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> herhalde redhat - centos gibi
<ekolojik> şimdi de linuxmint kılık değiştiriyor
<ekolojik> artık debian çekirdeğinin kullanıacakmış
<ogny> hehe kimden duydun?
<ogny> debian çekirdeği mi?
<mozakca> biri ücretiyle destek veriyor diğeri normal kullanıcı içindir mi demek istiyorsunuz
<mozakca> ogny:
<ogny> öyle gibi duruyor
<ogny> mozakca: biri open :)
<mozakca> bir sitede öyle yazıyor
<ogny> doğrudur
<mozakca> yani biri açık
<mozakca> diğeri değil mi
<mozakca> peki bu linux mantığına uygun mu ogny
<ogny> evet uygun
<ogny> sen mesela bir dağıtım yap, onu isteyene sat, bir de onun open'i olsun, onu bedelsiz dağıt
<mozakca> o zaman suseyi sunucularda mı kullanıyorlar
<mozakca> ogny:
<ogny> web sitesindeki adı suses linux enterprise
<ogny> ama desktop versiyonu da var
<ogny> suse studio
<ogny> yok
<ogny> suse linux enterprise desktopmuş
<ogny> novell.cvom
<mozakca> teşekkür ederim ogny bazen internet sitelerinde verilen bilgiler sallama olabiliyor onun için size sordum
<ogny> dağıtımın kendi sitesine bakarsın öyle bir durumda
<mozakca> tamam ogny
<mozakca> ama şu da dağıtımın kendi sitesi de dağılmış durumda ogny :)
<ogny> hauhaa
<ogny> suse nim mi opensusenin mi_
<mozakca> opensuse'nin. Sorulan soruya cevap bile verilmiyor? ogny
<ogny> acemi: vimperator plugin'lerinden kullandığın var mı?_
<acemi> vimperatorun kendisi plugin
<ogny> eeheh
<cafer> acemi pppd
<cafer> ile ugrastin mi ustad daha once
<cafer> ic agda bir makinaya 1723 tcp/udp yonlendirmesi yaptigim halde
<cafer> ic agdan baglanabildigim pppd server 'a dis ip'den erisemiyorum
<cafer> yapmaya calistigim sey bir pppd vpn server olusturup disaridan baglanabilmek
<ubuntu> acil yardim
<acemi> cafer: netstat ile baktiginda 1723 lu portlar nasil gorunuyor
<acemi> netstat -taunp | grep 1723
<ubuntu> yukleme ile ilgili yardim edebilcek varmi
<ubuntu> lutfen
<ubuntu> oho hicmi bkan yok
<ogny> (küsmek üzere)
<ubuntu> yabancilar tikir tikir edio
<mozakca> kurulumla ilgili ne öğrenmek istiyorsun
<mozakca> yardım edebileceğim bir şeyse
<mozakca> ubuntu:
<ubuntu> ya
<ubuntu> simdi ben bu ubuntu10.10 u indirdim 5 kez
<ubuntu> md5 uymadi
<ubuntu> suan ztn usb uzerinden kullaniorum ama yuklemek istiyorum parted_server
<mozakca> neden bir kez yetmiyor mu
<ubuntu> die bi hata cikio
<mozakca> pardon
<mozakca> eee
<ubuntu> biliyormsun boyle bir hata
<mozakca> sen masaüstü sürümünü mü kurmaya çalışıyorsun
<ubuntu> ewet
<mozakca> türkçesi sunucu parçala gibi bir şey
<mozakca> sunucu sürümünü indirmiş olmayasın
<ubuntu> hyr
<ubuntu> desktop
<mozakca> hiç öyle bir hatayla karşılaşmadım
<mozakca> burada ustalar var onlar cevaplasın bu soruyu
<ubuntu> md5 hatasi nedir biliomusn pek'
<ubuntu> ben netbook uma kurcam bunu
<ubuntu> usbuzerinden
<ubuntu> 2 farkli program ile denedim
<ubuntu> hep ayni hata cikti
<ubuntu> ubuntu 9.10 da bu sorun hic olmuodu
<mozakca> eğer md5 hatası varsa yapacak bir şey yok
<ubuntu> ` fs h\
<acemi> md5 kontrolunu nasil yaptin
<ubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ubuntu-tr> Title: HowToMD5SUM - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu> burdan en assada
<ubuntu> windos surumunu indirip baktim
<acemi> oraya bakamam simdi ama md5i hataliysa sorun cikar
<acemi> indirirken veya cdye yazarken hata olusmus demektir
<ubuntu> abi hem orrent hem normal indirme denedim
<ubuntu> daha napim
<acemi> md5 dogru cikmadigi surece bosuna ugrasma kuramaya
<ubuntu> ozmn ubuntu nun salakligi hep
<ubuntu> duzgun koysunlar
<ubuntu> ubuntu 9.10 da ole sorun olmuodu
<acemi> sorun senine ilgili, indirirken veya yazarken sorun olusuyor
<acemi> md5 sorunu sunucu ile ilgili olmaz
<ubuntu> cd ye yazmiyorum
<ubuntu> usb ye boot ediyorum
<acemi> nereye yaziyorsan artik
<ubuntu> peki bunu nasil duzeltcem
<acemi> kullandigin indirme programi sacmaliyor olabilir
<ubuntu> mozzila nin kendi download oelligi yaff
<ubuntu> bide torrentte bittorrent kullaniyorum
<acemi> md5 sorunu su demek: dosyanin sunucudaki hali ile senin elindeki hali ayni degil. demek sana gelirken birsye olmus
<ubuntu> hmmm
<subay^^> ubuntu, nun salaklıgı hep :))
<ubuntu> ins md5 duzgun cikar
<ogny> görüşürüz
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-18
<willyy> selam herkese
<proberos> merhaba
<yaramazgeyik> günaydın
<proberos> günaydın
<yaramazgeyik> .sh dosyalarını nasıl yükleyebilrim
<Fatih_M> ./x.sh
<yaramazgeyik> nasıl yani
<yaramazgeyik> yüklemeye çalıştıgım sey canon printer dosyası
<Fatih_M> ./nerede/bu/shdosyasi.sh
<yaramazgeyik> oda kendi dizinimde a diye bir dosya içinde
<yaramazgeyik> yani başlangıç kalsöründe
<yaramazgeyik> .sh uznatılı dosyaya sag tıklayıp program gibi çalıştır dedim onuda yapmadı
<yaramazgeyik> :D
<Fatih_M> ~/a/sh.sh
<Fatih_M> o zaman
<yaramazgeyik> An error occurred. A necessary package could not be found in the proper location.
<yaramazgeyik> böle bişi geldi
<Fatih_M> sen ne yazdın?
<yaramazgeyik> ~/a/install.sh
<yaramazgeyik> yazdım
<Fatih_M> hmm
<yaramazgeyik> sudo sh die başlamak gerekmez mi
<zfmf> selam ahali
<yaramazgeyik> as
<yaramazgeyik> zfmf sen biliomusn sh dosyalarını kurmayı
<proberos> bi,şi sorcam linux kullanıcıları için bi psikolojik tedavi merkezi varmı acaba ?
<Fatih_M> proberos, il?
<proberos> aNkara
<yaramazgeyik> neden :D
<yaramazgeyik> delirtio demi
<yaramazgeyik> :d
<zfmf> yaramazgeyik:  kurmak derken ?
<zfmf> ./dosya.sh
<zfmf> olmassa önceden chmod 777 dosya.sh
<yaramazgeyik> ya
<yaramazgeyik> abi
<yaramazgeyik> bende
<zfmf> bu 7 lerin hepsi lazimmi aklimda degil ama en az biri alzim gibi :d
<yaramazgeyik> canon printer var
<yaramazgeyik> onun driver ını buldum
<yaramazgeyik> sitesinden
<yaramazgeyik> ubuntu 10.4 uyumlu hatta
<yaramazgeyik> ama sh ı başlatamıorum sorun orda
<zfmf> ne hatasi veriyo
<yaramazgeyik> simdi atlantis de kurdum ohhh
<yaramazgeyik> hiç bişi
<yaramazgeyik> başlamıo
<yaramazgeyik> :d
<zfmf> chmod yoktur yada sudo filan fistan gerektir
<zfmf> kurmussun zaten :D
<zfmf> salla
<yaramazgeyik> atlantisi kurdum
<yaramazgeyik> canon un drieverını degil :d
<yaramazgeyik> 12:25 <yaramazgeyik> HERKESE BÄ°R BÄ°LGÄ° VEREYÄ°M
<yaramazgeyik> 12:25 <yaramazgeyik> dün netbook uma
<yaramazgeyik> 12:25 <yaramazgeyik> ubuntu kurmaya çalışıyordum
<yaramazgeyik> 12:25 <yaramazgeyik> 5 kez fln indirdim md5 de hata vardır dediler
<yaramazgeyik> 12:25 <yaramazgeyik> eger kurulum sırasında daha saat böle sormadan application error deyip
<yaramazgeyik> 12:26 <yaramazgeyik> parten_server hatası alıyorsanız
<yaramazgeyik> 12:26 <yaramazgeyik> sakın kurulumu wireless ile yapmayın lan kablosu takıp yapın ^^
<yaramazgeyik> 12:26 <yaramazgeyik> bilgilerinize
<acemi> yaptik bile, calisti
<proberos> ya canon pixma ip 1000 in sürücüsü hiç bi yerde yok, linux kullanacam diye yazıcıyı çöpemi atacam amına koyim
<subay^^> cups kullanın  yazıcılar için.. zavsiye.. gerçi belki yine cups kullanmışsınızdır da sürücü lazımdır bilemem.
<alicev> sa
<yaramazgeyik> iyi biri dvd oynatıcı bilen varmı ubuntu için
<proberos> VLC media player
<yaramazgeyik> ya indirdim ama dvd yi taktım göstermio adi
<yaramazgeyik> :d
<zfmf> http://www.videolan.org/support/faq.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: VideoLAN - VideoLAN - Frequently Asked Questions (at www.videolan.org)
<zfmf> I cannot read DVDs!
<zfmf> okuyu ver
<zfmf> oda olmassa Does VLC support DVDs from all regions?
<proberos> region umu kalmış dvd proramlarının
<proberos> o 20 yıl önceydi sanırım
<proberos> bi de herkes Ä°ngilizce bilmiyor
<proberos> VLC dvd leri okur, arkadaş sarhoş muhtemelen kafası yerine geldiği zaman bi daha bi baksın
<yaramazgeyik> vlc okuyorda bende ki orjinal dvd leri ve menulerini göstermiyor^^
<Fatih_M> selam
<Fatih_M> pidgin ile msn'e erişimde problem yaşayan var mı?
<yaramazgeyik> pidgin kullanma
<yaramazgeyik> derim ben
<yaramazgeyik> hemzn amsn usta
<yaramazgeyik> hem windows hemde linux surumu saglam
<yaramazgeyik> msn plus özelligide saglıo
<yaramazgeyik> tamamdır
<yaramazgeyik> bi
<yaramazgeyik> webcam ayarları cok kasıyor okadar
<yaramazgeyik> geri kalanı cok sukur saglam
<Fatih_M> webcam'i istesende kullanamıyorsun
<Fatih_M> ne gerek var amsn'e
<acemi> chatten kullan msni
<Fatih_M> zaten yakında resti çekeceğim ya google talk'a geçin yada benimle iletişmeyin diye :)
<Fatih_M> acemi, nasıl chatten?
<acemi> su an kullandigin programla
<Fatih_M> Sertifika doğrulanamadı.
<Fatih_M> omega.contacts.msn.com için sertifika doğrulanamadı. Sunulan sertifika dizisi geçersiz.
<Fatih_M> acemi, bayağı güzel aslında, bağlantı ayarlarını nasıl yapabilirim?
<acemi> im.bitlbee.org  sunucusu ekle sunucu listesine
<Fatih_M> acemi, şifreyi aşırma gibi bir şey olmaz değil mi :D
<acemi> olmaz
<yaramazgeyik> compiz ayarlarını yapan varmı
<BrozaC> ben yapmıştım
<BrozaC> zamanı behrinde
<risperdal> merhaba hayırlı bayramlar
<risperdal> pidgin de msn e bağlanırken benim gibi  sorun yaşayan var mı?
<yaramazgeyik> pigdin kullanma istersen
<yaramazgeyik> ben a msn kullanıyorum
<risperdal> pidgin bence daha çok kullanışlı
<yaramazgeyik> ozmn compizden anlayan bana bi cvp versin
<yaramazgeyik> şimdi biz masaüstümüzü döndürebiliyoruz ya
<yaramazgeyik> bende içe dogru gozukuo
<yaramazgeyik> dıştan gözükmüyor
<risperdal> içe doğru derken
<yaramazgeyik> nasıl olcak
<yaramazgeyik> ya
<yaramazgeyik> pencereler hep küpün dısında gözküodu ya
<risperdal> evet
<yaramazgeyik> bende içinde gözüküo ve ben içini inceliorum resmen
<risperdal> pencerelerle küp arasında boşluk mu olsun istiyorsun
<yaramazgeyik> yok yok demek istedegim o degil
<risperdal> saydam mı diyorsun
<yaramazgeyik> ben küpün dısından görünmesini istiyorum
<yaramazgeyik> içindne degil
<yaramazgeyik> onuda biliorum
<yaramazgeyik> yapmayı
<risperdal> ben de anlamadım kisorunu
<yaramazgeyik> aquariumda yuklu
<yaramazgeyik> :D:D
<mus2aktas> bilgisayarıma gelicek olan virüslerin ubuntuya zarar vermiyeceğini bilmekteyim
<mus2aktas> fakat
<mus2aktas> diğer bilgisayar kullanıcılarına
<mus2aktas> virüs göndermemi
<mus2aktas> engellicek bir virüsten koruma programı varmı arkadaşlar
<alicev> sa
<safruhani> selam, /home dizininzde Examples (Örnekler) diye bir dizin var, özelliğinde desktop configuration file yazıyor, bu dizin /usr/share/example-content/ 'i açıyor, bağlantı verilerek yapılmamış, ls'le /home/ 'a baktığınızda Examples.desktop diye bir dosya görüyorsunuz, bu dosyanın aynısından başka bir yeri işaret eder halde yareattığımda aynı işi görmedi, bu işlem nasıl
<safruhani> yapılıyor?
<safruhani> http://pastebin.com/gW8fD5hC
<ubuntu-tr> Title: [Desktop Entry] Version=1.0 Type=Link Name=Example - Orkun (at pastebin.com)
<safruhani> dosyanın içeriği bu, kendim de benzer bir dosya yaratıp denedim ama plain text document olarak gördü (desktop configuration file olarak değil
<safruhani> tamam yaptım, oluşturduğum dosyanın uzantısını .desktop yaptım, dizin gibi davrandı içine yazdığım yolu açtı
<alicev> sa
<Kartagis> ln -s
<safruhani> alacarte'ı çalışan varm ı?
<Kartagis> o ne?
<safruhani> yaz hele açılacak mı
<safruhani> menu editor
<Kartagis> ordöve gibi bir şey mi?
<safruhani> heuehe
<safruhani> Kartagis: netice ¿
<Kartagis> segfault
<safruhani> hehuhe ok
<Kartagis>   self.tree.add_from_file(os.path.join(self.file_path, 'alacarte.ui'))
<Kartagis> /usr/share/alacarte/Alacarte/MainWindow.py:53: GtkWarning: IA__gdk_window_new: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (parent)' failed
<Kartagis>   self.tree.add_from_file(os.path.join(self.file_path, 'alacarte.ui')) <--- en son mesajlar
<safruhani> bugınız bugınız
<safruhani> Kartagis hocam sen bu işi çözersin (gazzz)
<Kartagis> anakartımın modelini falan konsoldan nasıl öğrenebilirim?
<acemi> lshw
<safruhani> alacarte sorununu buradan çözdüm agalar http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3079054
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Need some help installing alacarte (Formerly known as smeg) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org)
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-19
<mozakca> merhaba tuxdaşlar
<mozakca> tuxweete girince chromium kilitleniyor, cevap veremez hale geliyor mu sizde
<zfmf> http://digitizor.com/2010/11/17/internet-explorer-9-caught-cheating-in-sunspider-benchmark/ puaha belliydi biseyin yamuk oldugu :D
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Did Internet Explorer 9 Cheat In The SunSpider Benchmark? (at digitizor.com)
<acemi> digitaloktay: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Alternative To The "200 Lines Kernel Patch That Does Wonders" Which You Can Use Right Away ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<digitaloktay> biliyorum dün gece gördüm :)
<Kartagis> vmware kurmamda bana yardım edebilir misiniz?
<acemi> ne amacla kullanacaksin
<Kartagis> mac os x kuacağım içine
<Kartagis> kuracağım*
<acemi> mac osx denemek istedigin icin yani
<Kartagis> virtualbox'la denedim olmuyor
<yaramazgeyik2> günaydın
<Kartagis> yok, okulda deniyorum ama kurmam lazım
<Kartagis> günaydın yaramazgeyik2
<acemi> vmware ile oluyor muymus
<yaramazgeyik2> neyi kurman lazım usta
<acemi> ben de sana vbox onerecektim
<Kartagis> vt-x destekli bir anakart lazımmış
<Kartagis> şu anda anakartı değiştiremem
<yaramazgeyik2> sorun neki Kartagis
<yaramazgeyik2> :)
<digitaloktay_> Intel mi islemcin
<Kartagis> digitaloktay_, evet
<yaramazgeyik2> ah şu ubuntu..
<Kartagis> digitaloktay_, http://tolga.ozses.net/vbox.png
<yaramazgeyik2> ee dostum hardware i kursana
<Kartagis> nasıl yani?
<Kartagis> kart değiştirmem lazım değil mi?
<Kartagis> yaramazgeyik2, ?
<oktay-autogroup> acemi:
<acemi> ?
<oktay-autogroup> System:    Host Kanotix Kernel 2.6.35-22-generic-autogroup x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Kanotix Hellfire 20100823-15:38
<oktay-autogroup> autogroup kernel
<acemi> patchi mi uyguladin
<oktay-autogroup> bu kerneli kurdum http://www.outrightsolutions.nl/~sander/ubuntu/kernel/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Index of /~sander/ubuntu/kernel (at www.outrightsolutions.nl)
<Kartagis> yaramazgeyik2, orada mısın?
<acemi> bu, 200 satirlik patchin uygulandigi bir kernel mi yoksa baska birsey mi
<yaramazgeyik2> geldim
<yaramazgeyik2> az daha bekletcem
<oktay-autogroup> evet patchlenmis
<yaramazgeyik2> hmn cevplıcam
<oktay-autogroup> neyse cuma cakti sonra denerim
<oktay-autogroup> vakti**
<yaramazgeyik2> Kartagis
<yaramazgeyik2> ordamsın
<Kartagis> evet yaramazgeyik2
<yaramazgeyik2> paket yöneticisini açıp
<yaramazgeyik2> qemu-kvm
<yaramazgeyik2> yazarmsın
<yaramazgeyik2> o paket yüklü değildir muhtamelen
<yaramazgeyik2> onu bi yüle bide öle bak
<Kartagis> kurulu değilmiş
<yaramazgeyik2> Kartagis
<yaramazgeyik2> düzeldimi
<Kartagis> kurdum hemen bakıyorum
<Kartagis> yaramazgeyik2, cıks
<yaramazgeyik2> hmmmm
<yaramazgeyik2> baska çöz
<yaramazgeyik2> üm arayım dur
<yaramazgeyik2> paket yöneticisinden
<yaramazgeyik2> virtualbox yazdıgında
<yaramazgeyik2> cıkan tüm kütüphaneleri yükledinmi ?
<Kartagis> ama donanımdan bahsediyor bu
<yaramazgeyik2> görüyorum
<yaramazgeyik2> sen netbook mu kullanıyorsun
<acemi> Kartagis: senin donanima olmaz, bosuna ugrasma
<yaramazgeyik2> :D:D
<yaramazgeyik2> harbi donanımın ne
<yaramazgeyik2> cünkü o hata video hatası
<yaramazgeyik2> amd dedine göre
<yaramazgeyik2> ati kaynaklı
<acemi> video degil
<yaramazgeyik2> artık ati yok amd oldugu için
<acemi> islemcide virtualization destegi istiyor mac osx
<yaramazgeyik2> amd-v ideo degilmi
<yaramazgeyik2> video*
<yaramazgeyik2> mac ox mi
<yaramazgeyik2> :D:D
<yaramazgeyik2> bundan haberim yoktu
<Kartagis> yaramazgeyik2, GA-8S661FXM-775 anakart
<yaramazgeyik2> işlemci soketin?
<Kartagis> 478 olması lazım ama emin değilim
<Kartagis> Socket 775
<acemi> cat /proc/cpuinfo  dediginde flags satirinda vmx yoksa, olmaz demektir
<acemi> vbox olmadigini soylemis zaten
<yaramazgeyik2> hmmm
<yaramazgeyik2> ii ögrenmiş oldum buuda
<yaramazgeyik2> aranızda hiç a-desk kullanan varmı
<Kartagis> acemi, bana intel anakart için vmx olan bir işlemci söyleyebilir misin?
<yaramazgeyik2> i5^^
<yaramazgeyik2> i7
<yaramazgeyik2> :D
<Kartagis> onlar pahalı değil mi henüz?
<yaramazgeyik2> i5 degil
<acemi> vmx zaten sadece intelde olur
<yaramazgeyik2> i7 nini son cıkartılan soketi pahalı
<acemi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization#64-bit
<ubuntu-tr> Title: x86 virtualization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<acemi> bu listede var virtualization destegi olanlar
<yaramazgeyik2> acemi
<yaramazgeyik2> a-desk kullandınmı hiç
<acemi> ne oldugunu bilmiyorum, demek kullanmadim
<Kartagis> evet pahalı değilmiş yaramazgeyik2 sadece 360 TL
<yaramazgeyik2> ama dogal degil mi?
<acemi> i7 filan gerekmiyor
<yaramazgeyik2> acemi hiç söle videolar gördün mü masaüstü nde wallpaper yerine video oluyor
<acemi> gormedim
<yaramazgeyik2> :(
<yaramazgeyik2> adam yazılımın 1 dolardan satıo :D
<Kartagis> acemi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization#Intel_Virtualization_Technology_for_x86_.28Intel_VT-x.29 bu liste olur mu?
<ubuntu-tr> Title: x86 virtualization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<acemi> adina bakilirsa olur
<yaramazgeyik2> off su xenon işlemciler of ki of
<Kartagis> acemi, bazı anakartlarda vt-x desteği BIOS'dan açılabiliyormuş. nerede olur ki BIOS'da bu? ben göremedim
<acemi> senin islemcin var mi listede
<yaramazgeyik2> how to enabled vt-x on bios yaz google :D
<Kartagis> işlemcimin ne olduğunu bilmiyorum ki ;D
<acemi> cat /proc/cpuinfo  dediginde flags satirinda vmx yoksa, olmaz demektir
<Kartagis>      *-cpu
<Kartagis>           product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
<Kartagis>           vendor: Intel Corp.
<Kartagis>           physical id: 1
<Kartagis>           bus info: cpu@0
<Kartagis>           version: 15.4.3
<Kartagis>           serial: 0000-0F43-0000-0000-0000-0000
<Kartagis>           size: 2800MHz
<Kartagis>           capacity: 2800MHz
<Kartagis>           width: 64 bits
<Kartagis>           capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx x86-64 constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor
<acemi> yok
<acemi> ugrasma ozetle
<Kartagis> işlemciyi değiştireyim özetle
<acemi> mac osx icin degistirmeye deger buluyorsan, degistir
<Kartagis> bir tane mac book pro almaktan iyidir ;)
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<subay^^> ubuntu Qcad programına kısayol oluşturmuyor mu?
<acemi> neden olusturmasin
<subay^^> oluşturmuyomuş bug report var bitane düzelttim
<subay^^> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-devel/2010-April/003378.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: [Bug 536975] Re: Qcad menu entry lacks a category in lucid 10.04 (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<zfmf> ps3 de black ops oyniyan varmi :D
<subay^^> bir paket vardı, çalışan programları ram e yukluyordu? hatırlayan?
<digitaloktay> bende ekran kartini degistirecem
<digitaloktay> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarte/Gainward/GeForce_GTX460_GS/407662/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafikkarten&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+GTX
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - Gainward GeForce GTX460 GS (at www.alternate.de)
<digitaloktay> benimki suan bu
<digitaloktay> ama bunu alacam http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarte/GigaByte/GeForce_GTX460_OC2/773466/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafikkarten&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+GTX
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - GigaByte GeForce GTX460 OC2 (at www.alternate.de)
<digitaloktay> cok sesli cünkü
<subay^^> preload mış
<Fatih_M> selam
<mozakca> subay^^:  tuxweet üyeliğin var mı?
<mozakca> kernel hangi durumlarda derlenir?
<woodcock> merhaba
<acemi> depoda olmayan bir kernel kullanmak istiyorsan ornegin
<mozakca> evet
<acemi> soru sormadim ki evet dedin
<mozakca> yani dinliyorum anlamında
<Kartagis> instruction set: 64 bit dediği bu işlemcinin 64 bit olduğu anlamına mı gelir?
<Kartagis> instruction set: 64 bit dediği bu işlemcinin 64 bit olduğu anlamına mı gelir?
<PLO-8066> slm  arkadaşlar
<PLO-8066> yardıma  ihtiyacım   var
<PLO-8066> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<PLO-8066> kimse  yokmu
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-20
<ozcanesen> wine içinde utorrent kullanıyorum
<ozcanesen> utorrent programını
<ozcanesen> /usr/bin/
<ozcanesen> içine attım
<ozcanesen> .torrent dosyalarının da uTorrent.exe komutuyla açılmasını ayarladım
<ozcanesen> buraya kadar sorun yok
<ozcanesen> ama torrent dosyasına çift tıklayıp utorrent ile açılmasını sağladığımda
<ozcanesen> /home/coyote/aaa.torrent bulunamadı diyor
<ozcanesen> çünkü wine içerisinde öyle bir klasör yok gerçekten :)
<ozcanesen> klasör isimlerini otomatik olarak wine'ye uygun olarak nasıl çevirtebilirim
<ozcanesen> cevabını yazan olursa sevinirim
<ozcanesen> sabah loglardan merak içinde araştırıcam :)
<ozcanesen> iyi geceler şimdilik
<subay^^> emerald theme manager nasıl varsayılan olarak çalışacak?
<subay^^> compiz olmadan çalışmaz mı bu tek başına?
<subay^^> demek emerald compiz in
<subay^^> compiz yuklenmeden pencere yöneticisini değiştirmek mumkun mu_?
<subay^^> emerald çalıştırmak için komut vermişler çalışmıyor.. komut "Emerald --replace" ?
<subay^^> kendi kendime soruyom :)
<zfe> hello!
<zfe> napıyorsunuz
 * Ertan selam arkadaslar gimpten anlayan varmı
<genctelefon> slm
<zfe> slm
<genctelefon> 10.10 günçel iso kalıbı barmı
<genctelefon> 11.04 mü yüklemek akıllıca
<ekolojik> çıkmış mı ki
<genctelefon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) Daily Build (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<genctelefon> günçel sürümde öyle çıkıyor
<genctelefon> şimdi deneyecegim iso sunu sanal makınede
<zfe> ubuntu 11.04 nedir???
<zfe> unstable mi?
<ekolojik> bende 10.04 var,memnunum
<wingless> tabi unstable
<wingless> daha nisan gelmedi ;p
<genctelefon> tahminim 10.10 günçellenmiş halı
<genctelefon> eskiden 8.04.1
<genctelefon> 8,04.2
<zfe> ubuntu bok
<genctelefon> 8,04,3
<zfe> :\
<genctelefon> vardı
<zfe> ondan debian çok iyi
<genctelefon> onukaldırmışlar sanırım
<genctelefon> günçel olunca cıkmamış sürümün adını taşıyor
<ekolojik> debianda ekran çözünürlüğünü ayaralamadım bi türlü
<ekolojik> ubuntu gibi kullanışlı değil
<barisubuntu> merhabalar
<barisubuntu> arkadaşlar pidginde sorun yaşayan varmı?
<barisubuntu> SSL sertifika hatası
<BrozaC> Slm
<barisubuntu> merhaba
<BrozaC> barisubuntu el öpenlerin çok olsun
<barisubuntu> eyv abi :D geçmiş bayramın mübarek olsun :D
<BrozaC> saolasın yiğenim :)
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<genctelefon> as
<s0u][ight> _paco_ en son nezaman goruldu?
<s0u][ight> !seen _paco_
<ubuntu-tr> s0u][ight: I have not seen _paco_.
<subay^^> pidgin in certificalarının hepsini sil pidginden çık yeniden aç tekrar bağlan.. olmuyorsa yine sil... barisubuntu
<barisubuntu> çözdüm sorunu
<lg> selam
<lg> yahu bişiler sorucaktım siz gelişmiş kullanıcılara
<lg> linua daha dun gectim
<lg> yavas yavas kurcalıyorum
<lg> yardım edecek birisi var mı
<acemi> madem yenisin, genelde denmeyen seyi, diyeyim. "yardim edecek var mi" diye sorarsan kimse cevap vermez. dogrudan sorunu soracaksin. IRC'de adet boyledir
<irfaN> topic' de de yazıyor zaten -)
<lg> topic gorunmuyor bende :)
<irfaN>  /topic komutunu verirsen okuyabilirsin
<lg> bu konsol nedir.
<lg> bin dosyalarını nasıl oraya okutcam
<lg> java kuramadım bir turlu
<lg> rpm.bin uzantılı dosyaydı javanın sıtesınden cektiğim.
<acemi> java depoda yok mu, oradan neden kurmuyordun
<lg> java depodan kurdum
<lg> ama gene de java applet tabanlı sıtelere giremedim.
<lg> misal chat siteleri
<lg> bu programın adı smuxi. ben bu programla butun irc tabanlı sitelere girebilirmiyim.
<acemi> sun-java6-plugin yuklemek gerekiyor herhalde tarayiciya java destegi icin
<lg> onuda yukledim
<lg> oda vardı depoda
<lg> nette kurcalarken soyle dıyordu
<acemi> su an kullandigin programla irc sunucularin hepsine girebilirsin
<lg> konsoldan bin dosyasını goster ya da dosyayı oraya sureklu
<lg> bu konsolun noldugunu anlasak :)
<acemi> komut yazdigin yer konsol
<lg> nere oraya nasıl ulasacam
<acemi> menude vardir, terminal filan diye gecer
<acemi> elle birseylr kurmaya calisiyorsan, muhtemelen yanlis birseyler yapiyorsun
<lg> arıyayaım dediğini
<irfaN> acemi, jre değilmiydi applet için kurulan nane ?
<acemi> jre, java interpreteri ama tarayicilar icin onun haricinde plugin paketi de kuruluyor herhalde
<acemi> Java Plug-in enables applets written to the Java Platform 6 specification to be run in Mozilla and other web browsers. Java
<acemi>  Plug-in comes with the Java Runtime Environment (JRE).
<acemi> aptitude show sun-java6-plugin ile gelen aciklama
<irfaN> himm..
<lg> dostlar
<lg> bu uçbirim denilen yer mi
<acemi> ucbirim = konsol
<lg> donatılardaki
<lg> tamam işte konsol dıyorlar ama
<lg> neden ucbirim denmiş sorunum ondan oldu
<lg> neyseki ogrendik
<lg> ve bın dosyasını oraya surukledım yazıla komutlar cıktı
<lg> entere basınca kurulum tamamlandı.
<acemi> elle paket kurmadan once depoyu incele
<lg> depodan kurdugumda olmadı gıremedi.
<lg> ama su an gırıyor
<lg> kendı sıtesınden ındırdıgımle.
<acemi> tmm uzun yoldan ogreneceksin
<lg> aynen zıplamadan ucmak oldu azcık ama olsun artık
<lg> sagol yardımlar ıcın
<lg_> şimdi ben kelebek chate girecem komutum nasıl olmalı serveri yazarken
<lg_> hata verıyor hep
<acemi> neresi ki orasi? onun sunucu adresini filan bilmiyorum
<lg_> kelebek org
<lg_> irc . kelebek . org
<lg_> bunu direk /server irc . kelebek . org olrak yazsam olur mu
<acemi> bunu kullandigin programda sunucu listesine ekleyip baglan diyeceksin
<acemi> dedgin komut da olur
<lg_> portu muhtemelen 6667 dir
<acemi> o anlik baglar
<lg_> ama emın deiğilim
<acemi> 6667 standart porttur
<lg_> Connection to Kelebek port 6667 has failed (attempt 2), retrying in 120 seconds..
<lg_> hatasını alıyorum
<acemi> ya o adres dogru degil, ya da sunucu ile aranda bir problem var
<lg_> anladım
<acemi> onlar standart disi birsey yapmislar
<acemi> kendi scriptleri ile baglanmani istiyorlar
<lg_> bu kötü.
<lg_> windowsa bagımlı kılındık
<acemi> muhtemeln basit brir yontemle asiliyordur ama incelemek lazim
<lg_> şöyle bişi var.
<lg_> ben bu sıtelere her scriptle giriyordum
<lg_> bunda yapamadım heralde
<lg_> o siteyı buraya eklemeye calıstım ama hemen direk failed verdi
<acemi> sitesinde yazar belki ne yapmak gerektigin
<wingless> hmm
<wingless> version kontrolü yapıyor denyolar
<wingless> sanki taklit etmek çok zor
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-21
<safruhani> s.a
<alicev> sa
<safruhani> a.s alicev
<ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_> cool site http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Upload Mirrors -Easy file upload to multiple free file hosts - Download - psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar (at uploadmirrors.com)
<yaramazgeyik2> günaydın :D
<yaramazgeyik2> pardus ullanana varmı aranızda
<yaramazgeyik2> kullanan*
<acemi> #pardus kanalinda var kullanan
<yaramazgeyik> slm arkadaşlar
<yaramazgeyik> port açmayaı bilen varmı ubuntu ustunden
<rua> s.a
<carric_> merhaba arkadaşlar
<carric_> bi konu hakkında sizden bilgi almak istiyorum
<carric_> yardımcı olabilecek arkadaşlar var mı?
<wingless> belki
<wingless> sen sor sorunu bence
<carric_> kardeş p3 350 mhz 440 mb ram e sahip 3 harddiskten oluşan (10 gblik x3 = 30 gb) bir bilgisayarım var.Malumunuz windows xp bu sistemde çok ağır çalışıyor
<carric_> iş yerimde java destekli özel bir online program kullanıyorum
<carric_> ve aynı zamanda localhost (server) mdb desteklide bir asp sistemi çalışltırıyorum
<carric_> bu iki yazılımı destekliyecek
<carric_> hangi linux işletim sistemi programı önerirsiniz
<BrozaC> linux asp desteklemez
<BrozaC> localhost 127.0.0.1 dahada kısası makinanın kendisi demek
<BrozaC> onun ismide webserver
<BrozaC> işletim sistemide proğram deil aslen proğramlar topluluğudur
<BrozaC> linuxda işletim sistemi deil çekirdektir
<BrozaC> dolayısıyla linux un işletim sistemi deil dağıtımı olur
<birtan> iyi akşamlar arkadaşlar
<birtan> ufak bir sözlük yaptım da bunun text boxı panele gelecek şekilde ayarlamak istiyorum
<birtan> fikri olan var mı?
<Fatih_M> selams
<Fatih_M> subay^^, ping
<mete_cetin> slm millet
<Fatih_M> a.s mete_cetin
<subay^^> pong Fatih_M
<subay^^> çok lag var
<Fatih_M> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<Fatih_M> subay^^,
<Fatih_M> ubuntu'nun yüklü olduğu bilgisayarında grub menüsünü getirmek için:
<Fatih_M> /etc/default/grub
<Fatih_M> altında
<Fatih_M> grub_hidden_timeout'u commentla..
<coskun> arkadaşlar yardım
<Fatih_M> ardından update-grub yap
<coskun> sources.list dosyasının içindekileri sildim paket yükleyemiyorum
<acemi> hidden olsa bile acilista esc yapinca cikiyor grub, biliyorsunuzdur
<acemi> yeniden olustur sources.list i
<Fatih_M> acemi, hayır
<Fatih_M> çıkmıyor
<coskun> nasıl
<acemi> Fatih_M: bende cikiyor
<acemi> coskun: internette ornek vardir bi suru, surumune uygun olan birini sec
<acemi> paket yoneticisi ile de olusturabiliyorsundur muhtemelen
<acemi> grafik arayuzu olan...
<coskun> şimdii tüm pketler nasıl bulucam
<coskun> zor iş gibi
<acemi> paketleri bulmayacaksin
<acemi> 2-3 tane depo adresini yazacaksin sadece
<Fatih_M> coskun,
<Fatih_M> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Sources List Generator (at repogen.simplylinux.ch)
<acemi> ya da kanal seninle ayni surumu kullanan birinden sources.list iste
<Fatih_M> tavsiyem hollanda sunucusunu seçmen, daha hızlı
<coskun> saol hocam
<coskun> hollnda hangisi
<Fatih_M> est.
<Fatih_M> netherlands
<BrozaC> hollanda da kullanacak kğimse yok
<BrozaC> ondan hızlıdır
<BrozaC> :D
<coskun> teşekkürler
<subay^^> Fatih_M, 10.04 te Xorg cpu nun %30 unu emiyo durdk yere.. ve ati destekli raedon kartlarlada problemleri varmış. şuan sen ubuntunun hangi sürümündesin. bir baksan senin Xorg işlemcinin ne kadarını kullanıyo
<Fatih_M> 0.0 0.0
<subay^^> http://www.audi.com.tr/tr/brand/tr/models/a1/multimedia_experience.html#source=http://www.audi.com.tr/tr/brand/tr/models/a1/multimedia_experience.tab_1.html&container=tabAjax
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Audi Turkiye > Modeller > A1 > Multimedya Deneyimi (at www.audi.com.tr)
<subay^^> şimdi bu sayfaya git. Fatih_M sonra bi video izlemeye başla yine bak xorg a
<Fatih_M> 1. Devre: Fanlar ısınıyor
<Fatih_M> 2. Devre: Laptop kalkışa hazır..
<Fatih_M> subay^^, hangi komutla bakıyorsun sen Xorg 'un ne kadar ram ve cpu kullandığına?
<subay^^> top
<Fatih_M> %28'i gördüm
<subay^^> maşallah
<subay^^> plugin-contain %kaçta?
<Fatih_M> plugin-containe daha fazla yahu
<Fatih_M> %40
<Fatih_M> hayırdır A1'mi alacaksın
<subay^^> düşünüyom almayı fena araba değil
<subay^^> ekran kartın ne senin?
<Fatih_M> subay^^, bir satır yukarı oku :P
<Fatih_M> subay^^,
<Fatih_M> nvidia 8600m gs
<Fatih_M> 256 mb ama 512 olarak görünüyor :)
<subay^^> xorg %28
<subay^^> plugin contain %40
<Fatih_M> evet
<subay^^> hmmm
<acemi> uptime ciktisi ne
<subay^^> kernelde KMS die bişeyden bahsetmişler
<Fatih_M> load average: 0.78, 0.71, 0.55
<acemi> video filan izlemiyorsun degil mi
<subay^^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484467&page=3
<ubuntu-tr> Title: [ubuntu] [10.04 Lucid Lynx] Xorg + Flash = insane CPU usage - Page 3 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Fatih_M> acemi, video'yu izlerken işte
<acemi> hmm flash da ziplatir
<BrozaC> flash çok pis cpu yiyor
<BrozaC> yeri gelince
<Fatih_M> html5'den bahsediyorlar birde
<acemi> linuxdaki flash donanimdaki hizlandiriciyi kullanamiyor hatirladigim
<acemi> BrozaC: bmon baktin mi
<Fatih_M> şu an 52 olan core 1 html5'de 70'e zipladı geçen
<Fatih_M> ilk kez 70 dereceyi gördüm
<subay^^> Fatih_M, mozilla da about:config yap. "dom.ipc" yaz karşına gelenlere bi bak hepsi false mi?
<subay^^> bu arada yine aynı videoyu izlerken firefox-bin %kaç ta?
<Fatih_M> libflashplayer.so 1
<Fatih_M> nptest de 1
<Fatih_M> yani true
<subay^^> onları false yap dene bi
<Fatih_M> dur söz verdim olmaz :P
<subay^^> :)
<Fatih_M> subay^^,
<Fatih_M> http://www.bmw.tv/com/article/BMW+6+Series+Convertible/New/video.do?articleID=9832&spaceID=2&channelID=2
<Fatih_M> bana'da bunu alır mısın? :P
<ubuntu-tr> Title: BMW TV - BMW 6 Series Convertible (at www.bmw.tv)
<subay^^> bende çok farketti performans.. işlemcide ısınmıyo
<subay^^> o pahalı
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> ben bmw 116i ile bu audi aasında gidiyom geliyom
<subay^^> bmw nin yeni kasası çıkacak diye ucuz şimdi bu 116i
<subay^^> ama deli gibi mazot yakıyo
<Fatih_M> tamam ben 316'ya da razıyım
<Fatih_M> bmw 6'yı boş ver
<subay^^> baba perşembe günü süpertoto mu ne oynamış
<subay^^> para çıkmamış
<subay^^> çıkarsa alırım :)
<Fatih_M> anladım
<Fatih_M> çıkınca alacaksın
<subay^^> 13 milyon olmuş ikramiye
<subay^^> iskenderuna gönderirim
<Fatih_M> hehe
<Fatih_M> acemi, şahit
<Fatih_M> içinden nasıl olsa çıkmayacak, rahatım diyorsun değil mi :P
<subay^^> yoo çıksın araba kurban olsun
<subay^^> dikkat edersen baktıgım arabalar bmw audi nin en ucuz arabları
<subay^^> ama sonuçta sağlam arabalar
<Fatih_M> subay^^, ayarı yaptıktan sonra firefox'u yeniden başlatmam gerekli mi? Değilse: değişen bir şey olmadı..
<subay^^> gerekli
<Mustafa_> ~~ selam ~~
<Fatih_M> xorg: 25
<Fatih_M> fifefox-bin :47
<subay^^> plugin -contain?
<Fatih_M> o piyasada yok
<subay^^> a.s Mustafa_
<subay^^> olmuş o zaman
<subay^^> beğenmessen eski haline dön
<subay^^> ama böle daha az ısınıyolar sölim
<Fatih_M> fan daha fazla dönmeye başladı durduk yere :D
<subay^^> bide şunu yapalım
<subay^^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484467&page=3
<ubuntu-tr> Title: [ubuntu] [10.04 Lucid Lynx] Xorg + Flash = insane CPU usage - Page 3 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<subay^^> burada bug varmış onu düzeltmişler..
<subay^^> gerçi ati ekran kartları için diyo
<subay^^> bende nvidia var
<subay^^> yaptım ben bunuda
<Fatih_M> ben 10.10 kullanıyorum
<subay^^> hmmm
<subay^^> o farklı 10.04 ten hakaten
<Fatih_M> upgrade etsene sen? ne işin var hala 10.04'te?
<Mustafa_> arkadaþlar 10.10 sürümünü wubi den kuran varmý?
<Fatih_M> Mustafa_,
<Mustafa_> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=22859
<subay^^> ben debian yuklemiştim buna.. ona çalışıyodum. ama bayram tatili girdi.. xbmc debianda dona dona çalışıyodu tam bulamadım ayarlarını ubuntuyu geri yukledim.. daha sonra tekrar debian yukleyip bakacam .. debian da fan bile dönmüyodu sogutmak için :))
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 10.10 Wubi Kurulum Sorunu (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<Mustafa_> alýnan hata bu
<Fatih_M> /charset utf-8
<Fatih_M> subay^^, hahah
<Fatih_M> power fm'de kim plakların başında yav
<Mustafa_> bozuk mu cikiyor karakterler
<Fatih_M> çok ritmik çalıyor kerata
<Mustafa_> Fatih_M
<Fatih_M> evet Mustafa_ charset'inde problem var
<Mustafa_> arkadaslar 10.10 surumunu wubi den kuran varmi?
<Mustafa_> olsun o zaman
<Mustafa_> farkli bir script bu
<Mustafa_> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=22859
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 10.10 Wubi Kurulum Sorunu (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<Mustafa_> su hatadan ilerisine gidemedik bir turlu
<Mustafa_> onceki surumlerinde sorun yoktu da
<Fatih_M> Mustafa_, wubi kurmadım/kullanmadım/bilmiyorum
<Mustafa_> tamam
<Mustafa_> baska akadas var mi
<Mustafa_> wubi den deneyen
<subay^^> Fatih_M, Mustafa_ diyo ki önceki sürümlerinde hata yoktu
<Mustafa_> 10.04 u kurmuþtum mesela
<subay^^> Mustafa_, deneyip duruyo ubuntuyu ama kullanmaya cesaret edemiyo
<Mustafa_> subay^^ hahaha
<Mustafa_> sadece
<subay^^> Mustafa_, windows kullanıyosun hangisi?
<Mustafa_> ikspi :)
<subay^^> makinan eski değil mi?
<Mustafa_> :)
<subay^^> makinan ne?
<Fatih_M> *makine
<Mustafa_> AMD
<Mustafa_> Atlhon
<Mustafa_> 2.41 ghz
<subay^^> makinen deki yuklu olan bu xp ile yaptıgın olmazsa olmaz programların neler?
<subay^^> MSN, office 2007 .. başka?
<Mustafa_> MSN var Office XP var
<Mustafa_> Frontpage lazim
<Fatih_M> dün disko kralını baktım saat 3'e kadar, okan ilker inanoğlu'na sordu: "Şimdiye kadar yaptığın en salakça şey neydi?" Cevap: "Bu programa katılmak"
<Mustafa_> ama sunu soylememde fayda var
<Mustafa_> galiba
<subay^^> :))))))))
<Mustafa_> vmware ile tum linuxleri sanaldan kullaniyorum
<subay^^> niye sanaldan?
<Mustafa_> linux mint debian
<Fatih_M> vay hala frontpage kullanıyor musunuz yav
<Mustafa_> ubuntu 10.10
<Mustafa_> niye sanaldan
<Mustafa_> cunku orjinale yakin performans aliyorum desem inanmazsiniz
<Mustafa_> Fatih_M bazi sayfalari onunla duzenliyorum
<subay^^> orjinali biyerde kullanıyon o zaman
<Mustafa_> benim merak ettigim wubi ile kurup ekran kartinin gercek
<Mustafa_> performansini incelemekti
<Mustafa_> dediginiz gibi ubuntu kurmaktan da korkmuyorum :)
<subay^^> ben hiç wubi ile kurmadım
<Mustafa_> wubi biraz daha isime geliyor diyeyim
<Fatih_M> subay^^, power fm'i dinle çok şey kaçırıyorsun hahah :D
<Mustafa_> gerekli bir proje wubi bence
<subay^^> geçen bir makinaya ubuntu ve vbox ile sanal vista kurdum
<subay^^> iyiydi
<subay^^> nasıl dinlicem
<subay^^> Fatih_M,
<Mustafa_> vistayi kapidan iceri sokmam
<Mustafa_> powerfm.com.tr den
<subay^^> evet vista çok kötü
<Fatih_M> http://95.211.89.177:8876/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: SHOUTcast Administrator (at 95.211.89.177:8876)
<subay^^> thanks
<Fatih_M> yahu rm -rf /dev/windowsun_kurulu_olduğu_partition
<subay^^> ubuntu one music store :)
<Fatih_M> windows gözleri bile bozuyor yav
<Mustafa_> keske herkes sizin gibi dusunebilse
<Fatih_M> evdeki laptop'ım da takılıyorum ara sıra tel geliyor, pc'ye bakmaya gidiyorum anında benim gözler knock out
<subay^^> yok adamın programı var windows olmadan çalışmıyo :)
<Fatih_M> Mustafa_, sizin mesleğiniz var, haklısınız
<Fatih_M> Mustafa_, peki
<Fatih_M> ubuntu üzerinden sanal makine ile windows kurup
<Fatih_M> orada işlerini halletseniz..
<Fatih_M> bir pencereye linux dağıtımlarını sıkıştırmaktansa, windows'u çıkıştırsanız :)
<subay^^> sanane
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> ben söliim dedim önce
<Mustafa_> yok
<subay^^> hani daha tanıdıkız ya
<subay^^> :))
<Mustafa_> aslinda onu da yapabilirim ama
<Mustafa_> bana gore sanal performans windows uzerine linux
<Mustafa_> olunca daha cok belli oluyor
<Mustafa_> tam tersi biraz kýsýtlý
<Fatih_M> subay^^, dinliyor musun
<subay^^> kesik kesik
<Mustafa_> linux uzerine linux de biraz sorunlu
<subay^^> bu avea nın dongle 15 kb/sn dan fazla load etmiyo
<Mustafa_> root un bir sayisindaki pardus incelemesini okumussunuzdur
<Mustafa_> :)
<subay^^> pek yavaş internet
<acemi> vbox ile ben bi sorun gormedim
<Fatih_M> valla bir ara okulda kafam bozuldu, ubuntu üzerinde vbox attım + windows
<Fatih_M> güzeldi :D
<Mustafa_> vbox
<Mustafa_> sunda iken
<Mustafa_> cok guzeldi
<Mustafa_> oracle mi
<Mustafa_> nedir o firmaya devir olunca
<Fatih_M> subay^^, hehehe
<Mustafa_> biraz performansi dusurdu
<Mustafa_> vmware daha guzel
<Fatih_M> subay^^, bende adsl ile bağlısın sanıyorum :D
<Mustafa_> bana gore
<acemi> vmware ozgur degil ama
<Fatih_M> step up 3d de indi ohh...
<Mustafa_> ~~ Evet. ~~
<Fatih_M> 1.40 gb yarım saatte indi :)
<Mustafa_> crack serial sagolsun :)
<subay^^> Mustafa_, da özgür değil
<Fatih_M> Mustafa_,
<subay^^> vmware da
<Fatih_M> dikkat et acemi bsa'cı
<subay^^> :)
<Mustafa_> :)
<Fatih_M> bence bilgisayarını aşağıya at
<Fatih_M> yarın tebligatname eline gelir :D
<Mustafa_> :))
<Mustafa_> BSA ?
<Mustafa_> :)
<subay^^> #sanal_ubuntu-tr
<Mustafa_> yazilimlarin lisans haklarini
<Fatih_M> http://bsa.org.tr
<Mustafa_> koruyan sube :)
<Mustafa_> bu zamana kadar neyin lisans hakkini korumusuz :)
<subay^^> Fatih_M, bilmemek ayıp değil öğrenmemek ayıp.. kardeşim bu senin verdiğin adresler toplu yerde biyerde varmı değişik radyoların ki felan.
<Fatih_M> şehrin merkezinde bir dvd/müzik cd'si satan bir yer var
<Mustafa_> saka ile karisik olarak ta
<Fatih_M> ülen o kadar korsana baskın yapılır, adamlar darphane gibi
<Mustafa_> vmware nin playeri ozgur
<Fatih_M> bir kere kapattığını görmedim
<acemi> beles mi, ozgur mu?
<Mustafa_> beles olan hersey ozgurdur
<Mustafa_> :)
<acemi> bizde oyle degil
<subay^^> Mustafa_, özgür demek başka bişi demek
<Fatih_M> subay^^, amarok'da vardı öyle bir eklenti
<Mustafa_> simdi
<Mustafa_> ubuntu ozgur mu
<Mustafa_> beles mi?
<Fatih_M> Mustafa_, sen önce acemi'yi bir dinle
<Fatih_M> ondan sonra itirazlarını yaparsın..
<subay^^> ubuntu özgür ve beleş
<acemi> ozgur olmayan deposu var ubuntunun
<Mustafa_> biseye itiraz etmiyorum ki
<acemi> ana depo ozgur
<Mustafa_> ~~ Evet. ~~
<Mustafa_> dagitimi ?
<subay^^> Fatih_M, sen bu istasyonun numarasını nerden aldın?
<Fatih_M> http://www.powerfm.com.tr
<acemi> dagitim, tek parca birsey degil
<ubuntu-tr> Title: POWER FM - EN IYI, EN YENI MUZIK... (at www.powerfm.com.tr)
<Mustafa_> simdi ubuntunun en cok itiraz edilen turu Ubuntu SE de ozgur
<subay^^> Fatih_M, port numarasını nerden bakıyon
<Mustafa_> tutulan diger surumu Ubuntu ME
<Mustafa_> de
<Fatih_M> subay^^, google amca'ya sor o bilir yav, bir aralar bir kaç tane site vardı tüm radyoları bünyesinde barındıran
<Fatih_M> subay^^, Power Fm Live var bak sağda
<subay^^> he
<Mustafa_> subay^^ sana bende bir kac MMS adresi vereyim mi?
<subay^^> sonra
<Fatih_M> winamp ikonunun üstüne gel
<Fatih_M> subay^^, diplo mon'u dinlemişmiydin?
<subay^^> yok
<ekolojik> acemi,ubuntunun ana deposu hangisi
<Fatih_M> tiesto mon desem daha doğru olur :)
<subay^^> ikonun üstüne geldim sonra?
<Fatih_M> sol alta bak
<Fatih_M> görmüyor musun http'i adresi ve portunu
<Fatih_M> hatta direk o listen.pls dosyasını tıkla
<subay^^> tmm
<acemi> main
<subay^^> anladım meseleyi :)
<subay^^> ilkel yollar yane
<subay^^> :9
<Fatih_M> subay^^, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gujB7A5ycew tiesto
<subay^^> Fatih_M, amarok düzgün çalışıyo mu_? ki 1010 da
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Tiësto vs Diplo - C'Mon (at www.youtube.com)
<subay^^> deneme fırsaın oldu mu
<Fatih_M> subay^^, yok 10.10'da kullanmadım işte :)
<Fatih_M> pardus 2009 denediğimde bakmıştım
<Fatih_M> bayağı geniş bir radyo kütüphanesi vardı
<subay^^> ha işte ben öle youtubedan ancadinlerim bişeyler :) 30 dk bekleyerekten
<ekolojik> acemi ingilizcesini söyleyerek çok güzel açıkladın
<acemi> adi bu
<ekolojik> ben ubuntudan paket indirirken hiç main diye bişey görmadim
<acemi> sources.list dosyana bak
<ekolojik> neresinde yazıyor acaba paketlerin
<Fatih_M> ekolojik,
<subay^^> 4,391,298 bu herifler baya unlu he
<Fatih_M> $ cat /etc/sources.list | grep main
<Fatih_M> subay^^,
<Fatih_M> tiesto power mix'e bak
<Fatih_M> 20 milyon olmuştur
<Mustafa_> iyi geceler
<subay^^> ohh
<Fatih_M> Mustafa_, iyi geceler
<Fatih_M> yanlış bir şey söyledi isek özür dileriz
<Mustafa_> yok estafurullah
<Mustafa_> ne taraftar windowscuyum ne de linuxcu hepsinden var ozgurum yani :)
<Fatih_M> Mustafa_, sana basit bir kaç soru soracağım
<Fatih_M> döner'i bilirsin değil mi?
<Mustafa_> cikmadan alim buyrun
<Mustafa_> yemek
<Fatih_M> evet
<Mustafa_> ~~ Evet. ~~
<subay^^> siz soruşurken ben bi hava alıyım
<Fatih_M> a diye bir firma döner yapıyor, sen bu dönerin nasıl yapıldığını bilmiyorsun ve yiyorsun
<Fatih_M> tadı güzel geliyor
<Mustafa_> ~~ Evet. ~~
<Fatih_M> ama o yemek hijyenik değil, windowsda onun gibi işte :)
<Mustafa_> :)
<Fatih_M> et kullanılıyorlar ama ne eti
<Fatih_M> muamma
<Mustafa_> biz Turkiye olarak hijyenik olan herseye karsiyiz zaten
<Fatih_M> göreceli :)
<Mustafa_> burger king vs bunlari surekli yiyoruz
<Mustafa_> nasil yapildigini biliyormuyuz hayir
<Mustafa_> windows da abdden geliyor nasil yapildigini biliyormuyuz
<Mustafa_> tartisilir
<Fatih_M> Mustafa_, mc donalds'ın nasıl yaptığını gösteren bir video izlemiştim :D
<Mustafa_> ama yeterki abdden gelsin bizim icin gerisi onemli deðil
<BrozaC> herşeyin arkasında kötü bişi aramak sosyal yaşamı negatif etkiler
<Fatih_M> hayvanları canlı canlı atıyor bir makineye sonra o işlenmiş et olarak çıkıyor :)
<BrozaC> mcdonalds köfte üretmiyor , pinar la anlaşmalı burger king de öyle
<BrozaC> ketcap larini da calve üretiyor
<Fatih_M> burger'in arkasinda tap gıda var
<Mustafa_> BrozaC guzel acikladi
<Mustafa_> +1
<Mustafa_> ;)
<Fatih_M> mc donald' ı bilmem
<BrozaC> sosyal bir ortamda yaşıyoruz beraber güçlüyüz toplumun nimetlerine sırt çevirip hata aramak
<Mustafa_> danoneye de atan tutan olmustu
<BrozaC> nasıl derler :) sivri yada kıl denlen tip i yaratır
<BrozaC> kendimizede fayda sağlamaz
<Mustafa_> olur burasi Turkiye
<Fatih_M> "toplumun nimeti" eğer benim sağlığımı düşünmüyorsa ben onu hiç düşünmem ;)
<BrozaC> zorla yaptırılmayan şeyler beni rahatsız etmez
<BrozaC> mcdonalds dan asla yemem örneğin
<Mustafa_> neyse nerede kalmistim
<Mustafa_> hepinize iyi geceler :)
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, bende yemem :)
<Fatih_M> Mustafa_, iyi geceler
<subay^^> Fatih_M, zeitgeist videolarına baktın mı hiç?
<Fatih_M> subay^^, yok
<Fatih_M> gönder bakayım
<Fatih_M> ülen openbeer var mıdır acaba
<subay^^> bak o zaman 2 tane 2 şer saatlik videosu var
<subay^^> hmm gonderemem şuan
<subay^^> sonra şaaparım biyere
<Fatih_M> subay^^, ok
<Fatih_M> ülen bugün bira zıkkımlanacaktım arkadaş ekti yav
<subay^^> dizi izlicem iyi geceler
<Fatih_M> iyi geceler
<Fatih_M> subay^^, hangi dizi?
<subay^^> stargate SG1
<BrozaC> Fatih_M yarın iş yokmu
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> subay^^, flashforward'u izledin mi?
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, hayır
<subay^^> yok izlemedim ama şimdi yazdım bakacam sonra
<BrozaC> ozaman bira gider :)
<Fatih_M> !beer Fatih_M
<Fatih_M> hahah :D
<BrozaC> iş olduğu günler çok yoruyor beni tercih etmiyorum
<subay^^> gittim
<Fatih_M> subay^^, iyi seyirler
<Fatih_M> normal süt buz gibi ohhh
<BrozaC> çay iyidir
<Fatih_M> süt hepsinden iyi ;)
<acemi> hic sevmedigim seydir sut
<Fatih_M> acemi, olur mu yahu
<BrozaC> çok fazla kalsiyum iyi deildir
<Fatih_M> ayran?
<BrozaC> süt şartda aşırısı zarar
<acemi> ayran severim, sut sevmem
<acemi> sade sut herhalde 20 senedir icmemisimdir
<ekolojik> gaz yapar
<Fatih_M> hehehe
<Fatih_M> sade içiyorum şu an
<ekolojik> tulumba tatlısının yanında içilir süt
<Fatih_M> bundan 2-3 sene önceye kadar şeker atardım ayriyeten
<ekolojik> ondan sonra kimse tutamaz seni
<Fatih_M> süt + form bisküvisi
<Fatih_M> süt + kek
<ekolojik> düz duvara bile tırmanırsın
<BrozaC> bu yaştan sonra anca göbek yapar bize
<Fatih_M> yaş 21
<Fatih_M> boy 186
<Fatih_M> kilo 79.5
<BrozaC> 21 yaş normal
<BrozaC> 35 den sonra farkeder
<Fatih_M> teldeydim,
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, spor yap 70 yaşında da olsan fark etmez ;)
<alicev> sa
<alicev> gönlüm ataslara yandi gidiyor..
<alicev> yine zindan oldu dünya basima..
<alicev> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs1EGfp8LLU
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Orhan HAKALMAZ - Gönlüm Ataslara Yandi Gidiyor.mp4 (at www.youtube.com)
<alicev> irc in modasi mi gecti? Kimseler yok.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-14
<firehawk1985> slm arkadaşlar
<firehawk1985> bana yardımcı olurmunuz linux mint 11  kullanıyorum
<firehawk1985> pencerelerin üzerindeki x pencere küçültme simgeleri zaman zaman kalkıyor
<firehawk1985> birde calibre bir süre önce kurmuştım
<firehawk1985> ama geç açılıyor kitapları geç yüklüyor diye yükeleme kaldırma yaptım
<firehawk1985> sonraları hiç açılmadı calibrenin sitesinden calibrenin kaynak kodunu işleyen depoyu ekledim ama sistemimde kurulu olduğu için
<firehawk1985> olduğu halde
<firehawk1985> menüde görülmüyr
<firehawk1985_> selam
<firehawk1985_> yardımcı olabilecek
<firehawk1985_> birileri var mı?
<varadero> sorduğun soru ile ilgili yok sanırım
<firehawk1985_> malesef
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-15
<varadero> slm
<solid> #join ai
<solid> #join /ai
<varadero> slm
<varadero> iyi akşamlar
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-16
<varadero> slm
<genc> slm
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> varadero slm
<varadero> as
<mehmetali> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-17
<genc> slm
<varadero> slm
<Kartagis> selam varadero
<dewilman_> selamÃ
<erdaltaskesen> Mrb
<varadero> slm
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-18
<varadero> slm
<varadero> alm
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<varadero> as
<ahmetkanar> varadero : abi olmadı ya :)
<ahmetkanar> walla moralim bozuk şimdi aynı marka model lerle denicem
<varadero> sen bilin
<varadero> ben elimi sürmem zorlama
<varadero> :D
<ahmetkanar> :):)
<ahmetkanar> abi yok walla ya ben yapamıom galiba
<varadero> otur ağla
<varadero> :)
<ahmetkanar> abi walla aynı modellerde denicem
<ahmetkanar> wds olayı batırıyor gibi geliyor herşeyi
<ahmetkanar> çünkü kablo takınca sikinti olmuyor :D
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-19
<varadero> slm
<varadero> re
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-20
<stra> selam
<mehmetxxx> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-12
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> arkadaşlar
<newuserrrr> selam genclik
<newuserrrr> aranizda canli olan var mi
<ogny> zlmz
<genc> slm
<ElixirVitae> slm
<qeepmaster> Merhaba beyler bir istirhamım olacaktı herkes afk mı?
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<ElixirVitae> Slm, qeepmaster.
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-13
<ogny> zlmz
<prospero23> selam kimse var mi
<Kartagis> evet
<prospero23> ati surucusu hakkinda yardimci olabilir misiniz
<Kartagis> problem ne?
<prospero23> 12.04 'e fglrx kuramiyorum makine cok eski sanirim
<Kartagis> kuramıyorum derken? hata mı veriyor ne yapıyor?
<prospero23> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12350934#post12350934
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<prospero23> neyse tskler
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> fglrx ne is yapiyor bakem
<ogny> .fglrx - Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<Kartagis> kesin yapmadan gitmiştir
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> işte bizim millet olarak eksiklerimizden bir tanesi
<Kartagis> yapıyoruz ya da yapmıyoruz, haber vermeden gidiyoruz
<ogny> evet geri bildirim di mi hoca
<ogny> bana geri bildirim bi sorumluluk gibi geliyor abi
<ogny> son zamanlarda basimdan bir sey gecti
<ogny> disimi yaptirdim
<ogny> arkasindan bi sorun yasadim
<ogny> herkes 'ayni doktora gitme, bak napmis, para ver git ozele' dedi
<ogny> ama o doktora gidip
<ogny> geri bildirim yapmak lazim
<ogny> bu bir sorumluluk yani
<ogny> hasta olarak
<ogny> veya yardim alan olarak
<lsari86> herkese merhaba
<Kartagis> selam lsari86
<lsari86> abi şükürler olsun
<lsari86> birileir var
<lsari86> birileri var
<lsari86> nasılsın abi
<lsari86> ?
<lsari86> abi ben Xubutnu 12.10 kullanıyorum gayetde memnunum
<lsari86> cairo attım falan on numar oldu
<lsari86> ama
<lsari86> sorun şu ben açtığım bri programı küçültüünce
<lsari86> üst kısımdaki klasik menu paneline düşüyor ama ben istiyroum ki oraya hiç düşmesin direk cairo ya düşsün
<Kartagis> lsari86: programın özelliklerinden ayarlayabilirsin sanırım
<lsari86> aga panel ayarlarında
<lsari86> oluyroda
<lsari86> şimdi bri yeri kurcalayıp sistemi dürtmek stemiyorum
<Kartagis> bozarsan geri alırsın
<ogny> lsari86: ne alem adamsin sen aga
<ogny> :D
<ogny> 'sukurler olsun birileri var' diyor adam :D
<Kartagis> insanlar cevap almamaya o kadar alışmış ki...
<ogny> hahah
<ogny> abi
<ogny> ciddi bir sey degil ki
<ogny> cairo dock'ta
<ogny> soyle olsun boyle olsun
<ogny> sanki hayat memat meselesi gibi
<ogny> sukurler olsun d:
<lsari86> eyvallah gözüm
<ogny> :D
<ogny> gozum ben de de 12.10 var, dagitimdasiz bak :)
<lsari86> ya dopraaam şimdi sen öyle diyonda bu soktuğumun ust panle göt kadar
<ogny> :D
<lsari86> mecbur cairo kruduk
<ogny> unity mi o nedir aga
<lsari86> anasını siktiğim şeyi aşağıda toplasın diye
<ogny> :D
<lsari86> unitye sokim
<lsari86> xubuntu var bende
<lsari86> allah belasını versin
<ogny> hmm :D
<lsari86> hepsinin
<lsari86> işte
<ogny> aga bende i3wm var
<ogny> cinnamon oneririm aga
<ogny> cok guzel
<ogny> mint'teki var ya, o
<lsari86> aga mint bilyomd a
<lsari86> i3wm ne?
<ogny> kde de kurdum bugun, o da cok guzel de, kasiyor bea
<ogny> window manager aga
<ogny> panel manel yok
<lsari86> valla
<ogny> i3status var panel diye
<ogny> hea
<lsari86> var mı ekran görüntüsü
<ogny> su an yok aga
<lsari86> atda bağağ
<ogny> windowz'dayim ayiptir soglemesi d:
<ogny> ama atarim
<ogny> aksam burdaysan
<lsari86> yuh mın akoyyim
<ogny> mesaiden sonra
<ogny> gecerim ubuntuya d:
<ogny> hehe
<lsari86> winde mi giriyom
<lsari86> irc ye
<ogny> yok
<ogny> irc'nin oldugu yer
<ogny> vps=centos 6.3'te
<lsari86> haaa
<lsari86> anladım
<ogny> alamanya'dan :D
<lsari86> bak sana bişi diyimm i
<ogny> hea
<lsari86> şimdi geçen birine denk geldim
<ogny> hea
<lsari86> adam firüs felan bımkmış
<lsari86> adma kurdum bi tane
<ogny> ney kurdun aga
<lsari86> lxde
<ogny> mint 14 geliyor ya
<lsari86> ubuntu
<ogny> hea
<lsari86> makiende eski adaın
<ogny> hea
<ogny> lxde supermis
<lsari86> neyse alat bri hızlı çalışıyro
<lsari86> aklın durur
<ogny> evet abi super ya
<lsari86> sonra adam dedim herşey tamam sikinti
<lsari86> yok
<lsari86> zaten
<lsari86> word excel filim
<lsari86> müzik internet
<lsari86> chorem bilyon
<lsari86> hallediyo
<lsari86> hepsini
<lsari86> sonra
<ogny> hea :D
<lsari86> adam dediki gel bana mirc kur
<lsari86> bunda mirc yok
<ogny> he D:
<lsari86> meğer herif emekli anasın satayım
<lsari86> ya var mış öyle emekli kanalı orada sohbet
<lsari86> muhabbet
<lsari86>  ulan dedim bu irc var
<ogny> hea
<lsari86> açtım kurcalıyom
<lsari86> kurcalıyom
<lsari86> yok soktuğumun mirc i
<lsari86> sonra öğrendim ki bunların
<ogny> :D:D:D:D
<lsari86> serverlei mi ne farklıymış
<lsari86> varmış bri bokluk
<ogny> hea
<ogny> farklidir abi
<lsari86> ya iişte ben bunların anasın bacısnı sikim
<ogny> o emekli ilik kicli pezolar
<ogny> freenode'a girmezler
<lsari86> l ayok
<lsari86> adamların sucu
<lsari86> yok
<lsari86> suç mirc de
<ogny> :D
<lsari86> ada
<lsari86> aga
<lsari86> sen girsen şimdi mirc deki
<lsari86> herhangi bri kanal
<lsari86> a
<lsari86> xchat den
<ogny> abi biraz kasilinca girilir herhalde ya
<ogny> kanal adini hatirliyorsan
<lsari86> olmuyo aga
<ogny> soyle bi bakayim hangi server'da
<ogny> hadi ya
<lsari86> bak zurna var
<lsari86> mesala
<lsari86> şimdi biz freenode den bağlıyız
<ogny> bakim aga
<ogny> evet
<lsari86> bunların server farklı
<lsari86> bak mesal apidgin arıza çıakrdı
<lsari86> bedne şaun thunderbirde taşındım
<ogny> abi
<ogny> az beklesene
<ogny> bakacam
<ogny> ufak bi seyle ilgileniom
<lsari86> mail clientin üstinden yazıyrom
<lsari86> oke
<lsari86>  bekliyo
<ogny> lsari86: zurna'da misin?
<ogny> ben girdim zurnaya
<lsari86> yok aga
<lsari86> vallaha mı
<ogny> abi
<lsari86> xchat den mi?
<lsari86> buro nasıl yaptın
<lsari86> gurbanım de hele
<ogny> yok
<lsari86> ogy anlat hele yaf
<lsari86> nerden
<lsari86> nasıl girdin
<lsari86> bende manda soft yok
<lsari86> sadece linux
<lsari86> var
<lsari86> ben hemen geliyom
<ogny> aga
<ogny> ben seni unuttum ya
<ogny> lsari86 gelirse durtun beni agalar
<ogny> adim adim beraber yapalim da
<ogny> emeklilerin ilik .otleri
<ogny> linux gorsun biraz
<ogny> :D
<ogny> bu arada
<levent> hah
<levent> geld,im
<ogny> zurna server'a bi girdim
<levent> ben
<ogny> 10 tane kanal acildi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> aga
<ogny> 5 dk.n var mi
<ogny> donucem 5 dk.ya
<levent> var aga buyur
<levent> şu iiş nasıl yaptın analmadım ya
<levent> neyse
<ogny> la dur az
<ogny> 5 dk. surmez
<ogny> geldim hoca
<ogny> levent:
<ogny> baslayalim
<ogny> musaitsen?
<levent> baslayaım aga
<ogny> http://www.turkiyemirc.org/muhabbet/irc-serverlar.html
<ogny> once buraya girip
<ogny> amcalar hangi server'a baglanacaklarsa
<ogny> onu bulucaz
<levent> oke
<ogny> bunlar tr'de yayin yapan server adresleri
<ogny> mesela zurna dedin ya
<ogny> xchat acik mi sende
<ogny> bende weechat var su an
<ogny> onda yaptim
<levent> açık abi
<levent> xchat açık
<ogny> ok
<levent> dur şimdi
<ogny>  /server add zurna irc.zurna.net/6667
<ogny> yazsana xchat'te
<ogny> basinda bosluk birakmadan
<levent> hah
<levent> nihayet
<levent> ab,i
<ogny> hea
<levent> disconnet
<levent> verip
<levent>  yazsana xchat'te
<levent> <ogny> basinda bosluk birakmadan
<levent> * Disconnected ().
<levent>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<levent>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<levent>  Not connected. Try /server <host> [<port>]
<levent>  
<levent> * Loaded log from Tue Nov 13 16:31:16 2012
<ogny> evet
<levent> evet o abi mecbur
<levent> çıkıp
<levent> tekrar
<ogny> Kartagis: macosx'te misin
<ogny> levent: yok la
<ogny> cikmana gerek yok
<levent> abi adam
<ogny> valla hoca
<ogny> he
<levent> hiç bişey vermedi
<ogny> ne gibi hicbir sey?
<ogny> anlamadim
<levent> abi
<ogny> kanal adi gibi mi
<ogny> hea
<levent> tekrar gireyim falan dedim
<levent> olmadı
<levent> disconnetti yedim
<ogny> tamam
<levent> şimdi bu
<levent> zurna nereye eklendi ki
<levent> ?
<ogny> abi demin verdigim komutu girdin mi
<ogny>  /server add
<ElixirVitae> xchat te direk ekleyebilirsin network listesinden yeni bir server.
<ogny> diye baslayan
<ogny> hah
<ogny> ElixirVitae: var burda levent, bende xchat yok, weechat var, terminal-tabanli, onu da amcalari s2sen kullanmazlar
<Kartagis> ogny: ubuntu
<ogny> Kartagis: aga bi el at su xchat'teki server ekleme komutlarina
<ElixirVitae> irssi kursun :P
<Kartagis> ogny: mac os benim için ölü artık
<ogny> :D
<ogny> vaaaaaay
<ogny> neler olmus neler...
<levent> mac os x alcem
<ogny> Kartagis: noldu ki ya?
<levent> ben retiansın bekliyom
<ogny> ya ipad2 var bende, alet cok iyi be,
<ogny> butun kufurlerimi yuzume vurdu pic alet
<ogny> aksam eve gidince elimden dusurmuyorum
<levent> ogny ben
<levent> eve geceyim
<levent> akşam buarlarda isen konuşalım
<levent> olur mu
<levent>  ?
<ogny> abi
<ogny> sirketttekiler
<ogny> sinemaya gidelim dediler
<ogny> is cikisi film sonra ev
<ogny> 10-10:30 gibi
<ogny> evde olurum
<ogny> haberin ola
<levent> oke
<levent> aga sorun
<levent> değil bend e
<levent> biraz çalışırm
<levent> o ara
<levent> sıkııntı etme
<levent> sen
<levent> ellerine sağlık am a
<levent> şimden
<levent> hallederiz sen
<levent> iyi yerden
<levent> tuttun
<levent> saol
<levent> ekran görüntüsü atcen bana ama
<levent> unutma
<ogny> eyv. aga
<ogny> atarim
<ogny> ubuntu'ya gecer
<levent> hadi kal sağlıcakla
<ogny> xchat'le takilirim
<levent> eyvallah
<ogny> eyv. sen de
<subay^^> 175 kiþilik bir devlet kurumunda linux tabanlý kullanýlacak en iyi daðýtým nedir?
<taha> subay: güvenlik önemliyse debian
<taha> subay: görsellik de olsun derseniz ubuntu
<genc> slm
<banlieue> hoşceldün BinbasiGenc24 :p
<BinbasiGenc24> hoşbulduk
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-14
<ogny>  /c
<ogny> gnydn agalar
<aykut> o/
<aykut> günaydınlar
<ogny> tekrar mrb agalar
<Kartagis> selam bebişim
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca laptop'un cpu'sunun xen'i destekleyip desteklemedigini anlamanin kolay bir yolu var mi?
<Kartagis> ogny: grep sse /proc/cpuinfo sanırım, ama emin değilim
<ogny> ok lnx'a gecince deneyecem sagol hoca
<Kartagis> ogny: http://en.opensuse.org/KVM
<ogny> eyv. abi
<Kartagis> recai
<inka> Selam
<ogny> a.s inka
<inka> merhaba
<Kartagis> selam inka
<inka> ubuntu 12.04 kullaniyorum bunun yanina yeni bir dagitim daha kurmak istiyorum. mevcut sistemin bulundugu diski bolum duzenleme kisminda kuculterek yeni bir bolum olusuturup kurmam mumkun sanirim degil mi?
<Kartagis> evet
<inka> su sekilde yapiyorum
<inka> ubuntu'nun kurulu oldugu diski secip degistir diyorum
<inka> yeni dagitim icin ayirdigim alanin boyutunu mevcut boyuttan cikariyorum
<inka> diskin yeni boyutunu yazarak tamam diyorum
<inka> bana bu islemin sonunda 1 tane yeni bolum olusturmus olacak degil mi?
<Kartagis> neyle yapıyorsun bunu?
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-15
<ogny> gnydn agalar
<Kartagis> naber bebişim?
<ogny> heheheeh
<ogny> Kartagis: benim prompt sorunu vardi ya
<ogny>  /home/ogny/ dizinin sididim de
<ogny>  prompt gelmiyordu
<ogny> onu cozdum, listeden doruk sagolsun
<Kartagis> evet?
<ogny> yardimci oldu
<Kartagis> nasıl?
<ogny>  /etc/skel/.bash_profile'i
<ogny> aldim /home/ogny/ 'e
<ogny> tamamdir :)
<ogny> skeleton'u unutuyoruz ya :)
<ogny> Kartagis: abi sen benim
<ogny> twitter hesabi var
<ogny> __geeky
<ogny> onu izlesene D:
<ogny> guzel hesap :)
<ogny> Kartagis: istanbul hackerspace'in
<ogny> duyurusunu yaptim yine D:
<Kartagis> iki tane _ mi?
<ogny> hea
<ogny> D:
<ogny> tek _ doluydu da aga...
<Kartagis> ya bu kadının başka şarkısı yok mu
<Kartagis> lanet ola
<ogny> kim la?
<ogny> adele mi
<Kartagis> carly rae jepsen
<ogny> o kim la
<ogny> nerden buldun
<Kartagis> burada çalıyorlar
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> &g carly rae jepsen
<f0und> Kartagis: Carly Rae Jepsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carly_Rae_Jepsen>; Carly Rae Jepsen: <http://www.carlyraemusic.com/>; Carly Rae Jepsen (carlyraejepsen) on Twitter: <https://twitter.com/carlyraejepsen>; Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWNaR-rxAic>; Carly Rae Jepsen | Facebook: (1 more message)
<Kartagis> iki tane albümü varmış
<Kartagis> heh
<ogny> :D
<ogny> 2 albumu dondur dondur cal
<Kartagis> tek şarkısını çalıyorlar
<Kartagis> call me maybe
<ogny> :D
<ogny> fenamis aga tak kulakligi hayatini yasa
<Kartagis> ya nefret ettiğim bi ton şarkı var
<Kartagis> hepsinde kulaklık mı takacam
<ogny> aynen
<ogny> tak abi k
<ogny> ben vlc'den radyo dinliom butun gun
<ogny> kafada kocaman yuvarlak kulakliklarla
<ogny> hatta ben de ona bi keybind atayim ya
<Kartagis> şarkılar fena değil aslında
<ogny> iyi hatirladim
<ogny> :DD:D:D:
<ogny> simdi fena degil oldu la
<ogny> D
<Kartagis> ama günde 10 defa duyunca kusucam geliyor
<Kartagis> baba, clementine kullan
<Kartagis> &g clementine media
<f0und> Kartagis: Clementine Music Player: <http://www.clementine-player.org/>; Clementine (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clementine_(software)>; FAQ - clementine-player - Frequently asked questions - A cross ...: <http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/wiki/FAQ>; PortableDevices - clementine-player - Using your iPod or portable ...: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> ilk bağlantı
<ogny> Kartagis: NE ayagsin aga
<ogny> cctp felan ?
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> ctcp o kıro
<Kartagis> heh
<ogny> yeah
<ogny> kiroyuz ama linuxcuyuz :D
<Kartagis> böcük raporu yolluyorum
<ogny> noldu la
<ogny> hangine yolluon
<Kartagis> owncloud
<ogny> ne bocugu buldun la
<ogny> owncloud'ta
<ogny> yolla linki at
<ogny> bi de burda yazmana gerek yok
<ogny> d:
<Kartagis> tamam bi dakka açayım da raporu
<Kartagis> https://github.com/owncloud/apps/issues/205
<Kartagis> &ttl
<f0und> Kartagis: Create a custom search form drupal - Stack Overflow
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> salak bot
<ogny> aha
<ogny> bug'a bak
<ogny> yazma la
<ogny> ben tr kullanmiom valla
<Kartagis> böcük ama
<Kartagis> utf-8 candır
<ogny> d:
<aykut> ne  bug ı ?
<ogny> aykut: vay agam
<ogny> aldin mi acer iconia
<ogny> baciya
<aykut> ogny, hayır
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> alaydin da
<ogny> bi ara
<ogny> gelip bakaydik biz de
<aykut> para gökten gelmiyo la bize
<ogny> :D
<ogny> :D
<ogny> para=zembil
<aykut> o değil de
<aykut> kamera sistemi kurmuşlar birisine
<aykut> internetten izleyemiyoz diye tutturdu
<aykut> :\
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> cihaz destekliyor mu abi
<aykut> destekliyodur
<aykut> sene 2012 de
<ogny> :D
<aykut> kuran aptal
<ogny> peki
<aykut> acaba
<aykut> portları açtı mı
<ogny> senden destek mi istiyorlar aga
<ogny> komsu felan mi b
<ogny> is mi yoksa
<aykut> komsu isi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> anladim
<aykut> tanıdık yaw
<ogny> abi benimki de merak
<aykut> du bi nmap ypayım
<ogny> neyi izleyecek amk
<ogny> d:
<ogny> yap hele
<aykut> belki portları değişiktir
<aykut> :\
<ogny> nmap -T4 -A -v -PE
<ogny> peki neyi izleycegini
<ogny> soyledi mi
<ogny> D:
<ogny> hirsizlik mi bebek mi
<ogny> hatunu mu denetlecek
<ogny> merak ettim ya
<ogny> D:
<aykut> ne bilem ya
<aykut> kurdurmuş işte
<Kartagis> pornodur o porno
<aykut> benim gibi özel destek verirseniz insanlara
<aykut> sorgulamamayı öğrenirsiniz
<aykut> Kartagis, güvenlik kamerasıyla mı çekecekler
<ogny> ne bilim ya
<ogny> sey cok komik geldi de abi
<ogny> simdi adam
<ogny> uzaktan izlemek istiyor belli ki
<ogny> adama kurduruyor
<ogny> sonra da seni ariyor
<ogny> ben uzaktan izleyemiyorum diyor
<ogny> cok mantiksiz geldi bana
<ogny> zaten o is icin yaptirdin arkadasim, demek ki yaptiramamissin
<aykut> lkjdghksdghsgd duyduguma göre bebesi olduydu yeni
<ogny> :D
<aykut> bakıcı tutacaksa
<ogny> araba aldim, ama gitmiyor, baksana suna aykut
<ogny> d:
<aykut> ya simdi kamera kurmak sadece sistem ayarı değil
<ogny> Kartagis: bu owncloud'dan verim aldin mi, takilion mu hoca?
<aykut> hani del di
<aykut> taktı
<ogny> he
<Kartagis> daha dün kuruldu
<aykut> ayarlaydı vidaydı matkaptı derken
<ogny> he
<aykut> sdjhsd kurulumdan kasıt o dur
<ogny> :D
<ogny> anladim
<ogny> aykut: abi windowz8
<ogny> nasil gidiyor
<aykut> ogny, guzel
<aykut> olması gerektiği gibi
<aykut> saçmalıklarına alışmaya çalışıyorum
<ogny> aykut: :DD:D:D:D
<ogny> super ya
<ogny> abi
<ogny> dil cubugu surekli degisiyor
<ogny> bi tr oluyor bi en
<ogny> sende de oluyor mu
<ogny> cozum bilion mu
<ogny> windowz7'de
<aykut> en klavyeyi kaldır
<aykut> :D
<ogny> peh
<ogny> en la benim
<ogny> sadece mail atarken
<ogny> tr donuom
<ogny> tr gicik ya
<aykut> :D:D:D:D
<ogny> zor abi tr
<aykut> neden
<aykut> sürekli dönüyo
<aykut> klavye dil seçimindeki
<aykut> son sekmede
<aykut> diller arası geçiş için kısayol var
<ogny> bakayim abi
<aykut> alt shift dir
<aykut> standartı
<ogny> oyleymis valla
<aykut> ona basıyosan diller arası cycle yapar
<ogny> super
<ogny>  ya
<aykut> alt shift i bir iş için kullanıyo musun
<ogny> sagol
<ogny> ogrenmis oldum
<ogny> bakiyoruz gormuyoruz
<ogny> abi altdrag var
<ogny> linux'taki gibi
<Kartagis> ogny: bütün programları kapa, varsayılanı seç, ondan sonra açılanlar onda açılır
<ogny> alt'a basili tutarak pencereleri istedigin yerinden surukleyebiliyorsun
<ogny> alt'i devamli kullaniom, shift'e de demek elim gidiyor...
<ogny> ama hemen boyle gecis yapiyoruz iyi oldu bu
<ogny> eyv. hocalar
<ogny> aykut: http://code.google.com/p/altdrag/
<aykut> tüh
<aykut> -Pn ile
<aykut> port tarattırdım ama
<aykut> açık port yok galiba
<ogny> ...
<ogny> Kartagis: hacker space duyurusunu
<ogny> gordun mu aga
<ogny> https://istanbulhs.org/git-erlang-101-atolyesi/
<ogny> ben erlang'a girmem herhalde
<ogny> git'e girer git'erim
<Kartagis> yok ki
<ogny> ne yok la
<Kartagis> senin profilinde
<ogny> aykut: gondersene abi
<ogny> ciktiyi
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> abi buffer'a aldim
<ogny> daha atmamis
<ogny> kafasina gore saatlerde atiyor
<ogny> bufferapp
<ogny> Kartagis: deminki link aga
<Kartagis> hadi ya
<Kartagis> Pazar'mış
<Kartagis> bizim misafir gelecek o gün
<ogny> he
<ogny> bu ihs iyi calisiyor aga ya
<ogny> anadolu yakasinda ulasim da nispeten kolay
<ogny> sevindim valla
<aykut> pehh
<aykut> şimdi bursanın öbür ucuna git
<aykut> SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 4.46% done; ETC: 13:17 (1:26:08 remaining)
<ogny> bursanin 2 ucu
<ogny> kac saat aga?
<Kartagis> ihs nerede ki?
<aykut> bursanın öbür ucuna erişim kolay da
<ogny> Kartagis:sogutlucesme metrobus cikisi aga
<aykut> bursanın dışında bu :D
<ogny> :D
<aykut> bursanın içinde değil
<ogny> aga giderken bi de sopa al
<ogny> adama durumu izah et
<ogny> sen bunu uzaktan izlemek icin aldin, simdi bana gelip uzaktan izlenmiyor diyorsun
<aykut> arabada her zaman var sopa
<ogny> ne demeye aldin o zaman
<ogny> anlamazsa da
<ogny> icabina bakiver
<ogny> :D
<aykut> adamın yasına hürmet
<aykut> kırabileceğim birisi değil
<Kartagis> ben ihs'den barındırma almıştım, sonra kaçtım
<ogny> o ihs degil la
<ogny> bu istanbul hacker space
<ogny> o istanbul hosting
<aykut> şlkfhjdfşljşjhdfhjdfh
<aykut> kavram karmaşalarında boğuldunuz
<ogny> asfasdfasf
<Kartagis> he
<ogny> abi karsimdaki masaya
<ogny> yeni bi apla basladi
<ogny> tam olarak
<ogny> hocalarimizin ogrettigi gibi
<ogny> 'yazarak calisiyor'
<ogny> paso kagida yaziyor
<ogny> :D
<ogny> hic huyum degil ya
<Kartagis> ogny: sen ne is yapiyordun aga?
<aykut> :\ ne iş yapıyor abla
<ogny> apla proje yoneticisi
<aykut> developer ?
<ogny> Kartagis: sistem&destek
<ogny> aykut: yok la
<ogny> urun sattik
<ogny> kurulumu vs.si
<ogny> proje o
<ogny> develop taraflik biseyi yok
<aykut> :( developer hatun diye heyecanlanmıştım
<ogny> D:
<aykut> ablanın yaşı kaç
<ogny> oyle dunya yok aga...
<ogny> evli +30
<Kartagis> evli +30 diye yas mi olur aga
<ogny> :D
<ogny> onu da arada iteliyim dedim
<aykut> neyse
<Kartagis> ogny: hangi firmadasin?
<aykut> sağlık olsun
<aykut> önümüzdeki maçlara bakacaz
<ogny> Kartagis: ese yazilim aga
<ogny> aykut: D:
<aykut> niye şöyle 21 22 yaşlarında
<aykut> developer hatunlar yok
<ogny> asfdasfasdfsaf
<ogny> abi o dedigin
<aykut> soyları tükenmiş mi arkadaş
<Kartagis> ogny: sizin musterilerin barindirma ihtiyaci oluyor mu?
<ogny> Kartagis: Abi spk lisansi geregi
<Kartagis> ya da vipies falan
<ogny> kendi bunyelerinde barindirmalari gerekiyor
<ogny> bizim isimiz de o tarafla ilgili genelde
<Kartagis> spk? sermaye piyasasi kurulu?
<ogny> aykut: abi o dedigin coldeki kutup ayisiyla eseyli ureyen bahtsiz bedeviye, yani sana denk gelmez
<ogny> Kartagis: yes sir
<aykut> ogny, bi gün kıracam o kör talihi
<aykut> ljsdhsdhgsd inanıyorum var
<aykut> hissediyorum
<ogny> :D
<aykut> ya bak developer olmasın
<aykut> muhabbete %20 %30 tutunsun
<aykut> yeter
<ogny> :D
<ogny> ahahahaha
<ogny> %25 mesela
<ogny> neler kapsiyor
<ogny> git var mi?
<ogny> sonracima
<ogny> editor?
<aykut> ne git i ya
<ogny> koda girmeyelim be abi
<aykut> :D:D:D
<ogny> orda zor iste...
<aykut> bak kod bilgisi beklemiyorum
<ogny> D:
<aykut> teknik programlama bilgisi felan
<ogny> developer olmasa da olur diyosun
<aykut> tabi ki
<aykut> konuştuğumuz zaman
<aykut> bişeyler anlasın yeter
<aykut> :D:D
<ogny> adsfasdfdasfas
<ogny> biraz daha
<ogny> tanimlaasana
<aykut> bir daha bilgisayarı mı beni mi daha çok seviyosun diyen hatun istemiyoruz
<ogny> ne anlacak mesela
<ogny> merak ettim
<ogny> aykut: :D
<ogny> bilg.i mi dedin D:
<aykut> ogny, temel bilgisayar bilgisini baz al
<ogny> hea
<ogny> yeterli mi?
<ogny> d:
<aykut> office, outlook bilsin
<ogny> :D:D:D:D
<aykut> haberdar olsun
<ogny> abi kriterlerin iyimis ya
<aykut> internet explorer, chrome, firefox arasındaki farkı bilsin
<ogny> :D
<aykut> sonracııma
<aykut> program kurabilmeyi becersin
<aykut> torrent kullanmayı bilsin
<aykut> yani böyle standart bi bilgisayr kullanıcısı olsun
<ogny> hmm torrent
<ogny> zorlamasak abi
<aykut> mağara adamı olmasın bilgisayara
<ogny> :D
<ogny> mesela artik
<aykut> %25 dedik
<ogny> online film izleme
<ogny> haa
<ogny> torrent ney bilsin yeter
<aykut> yani
<ogny> :DD
<aykut> programlama dillerinin isimlerine ve terimlerine de çok yabancı olmas
<aykut> süper olur mesela
<aykut> apache dediğimde kıkırdamasın
<aykut> lütfen yani
<aykut> ya %25 i tanımlaması zor oldu
<aykut> %10 anca bu
<aykut> :D
<ogny> abi
<ogny> apache deme
<ogny> httpd de
<ogny> apache sakat
<ogny> :D
<aykut> abi ben httpd derim de
<aykut> karşımdaki nasıl anlıcak
<aykut> :D
<aykut> zaten öyle bi kere dedi
<aykut> kıkırdamaya başladı
<aykut> apaçi ne ya dedi
<aykut> vurucaktım ağzına kürekle
<Kartagis> o zaman ona cherokee'yi önerseydin
<ogny> :D
<ogny> kurekle D:
<aykut> bi gün inanıyorum ama
<aykut> çıkıcak developer hatun
<aykut> böyle güzel
<aykut> alımlı
<aykut> kendi tarzını oluşturmuş bir developer
<aykut> çıkacak
<aykut> ben c# kullanıyorum dicem
<aykut> o javacı çıkacak
<aykut> sonra saatlerce tartışacaz java mı c# mı diye
<aykut> lsşhlşskjghsds
<ogny> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<aykut> yine olmucak yine olmucak
<aykut> abi meslek yüksekokuluna gittim ben
<aykut> orda bile yoktu
<aykut> bölüm şefi hatundu
<aykut> o bile yoktu yani
<aykut> acaba mühendisliklerde nasıl
<rgngl> cok fantastik hayaller bunlar gencler. araya girmis gibi oldum boyle ama.
<aykut> bağyan mühendisler
<ogny> :D
<aykut> rgngl, bi de sen vur
<ogny> :D
<aykut> hayallerim var benim
<aykut> onlar için yaşıyorum ben
<ogny> abi bu hayal degil
<ogny> denk gelecek
<ogny> acilican tr'den disari
<ogny> kesin bulursun agam
<ogny> :D
<rgngl> parlamentonun yarisindan fazlasinin bayan oldugu ulkede yasiyorum, 25 kisilik yazilim sirketinde bi tane disi yok. boyle bakin.
<aykut> :(
<ogny> ohara
<aykut> abi kimse bize söylemedi
<ogny> soke oldum
<aykut> bu sektörde bayan yok diye
<aykut> kimse bayansızlıktan bahsetmedi
<ogny> hatun la o
<ogny> bagyan'a kaymayin
<aykut> hatun işte
<aykut> lsdgjhljsdgh
<aykut> 1560 portu ne ya
<ogny> bakamadim, sen bakinca yazsana hacim
<aykut> rgngl, hangi ülke hocam
<rgngl> finlandiya
<aykut> sldkjhs adam finlandiyada
<aykut> rüya gibi
<ogny> :D:D:D:
<ogny> aykut: aga adam finland'da yok diyor sen bursa'da arion
<ogny> D:
<aykut> ogny, umut fakirin ekmeği
<ogny> :D
<aykut> ya zor biliyorum
<rgngl> aykut: yazilimci misin? ne uzerine calisiyorsun.
<aykut> rgngl, evet hocam
<ogny> rgngl: hoca dagitim-masaustu ne kullanion
<aykut> c#, sql server
<aykut> da bunları kullanamıyorum
<ogny> :D
<aykut> o yüzden php, mysql
<rgngl> ogny: evde ubuntu/unity iste osx
<ogny> iyimis agam
<aykut> lhldg programlama yapmak istiyorum ben ya
<aykut> böyle müşterilere kurulum yapmak çok sıkıcı
<ogny> bsd kurmak icin windowz7'de hangi sanalllasticiyi deneyim sizce?
<aykut> ogny, vmware dicem ama
<ogny> hea
<aykut> lisans sıkıntı
<ogny> az makina olunca
<ogny> sorun olmuyor
<ogny> ucretsiz lisansi varmis
<ogny> hic kurmadim ama duydum
<aykut> bildiğim kadarıyla kurulum değil
<aykut> kullanım için var
<aykut> diskte
<aykut> ama ücretsizi varsa
<aykut> olabilir tabi
<ogny> bakem hemen
<ogny> aykut: 1560 neymis abi
<aykut> ogny, asci-val diye bi servisten bahsediyolar
<aykut> bi de bi trojandan
<ogny> adsfsfsafd
<aykut> ama trojan
<aykut> gidip de
<aykut> modemden port açamayacağına göre
<ogny> D:
<aykut> her sekilde aradığım şey değil
<aykut> gerçi %82 ama
<aykut> umutlarım tükendi
<ogny> workstation Evaluate for 30 days
<ogny> sonra purchase aga
<ogny> bize gelmez bu
<aykut> virtualboz ftw o vakit
<aykut> virtualbox*
<ogny> var mi la o da windowz'da
<aykut> vmware ı ben kullanıyom
<aykut> korsan korsan
<aykut> mis gibi :D
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> vmware server
<Kartagis> ücretsiz
<Kartagis> makine de yapiyon
<ogny> oke
<ogny> acikcasi
<ogny> burada bi linux makinada
<ogny> vbox calisitrip
<ogny> headless baglanamk
<Kartagis> github kullanan var mi?
<ogny> yuku o makinaya vermek istiom
<ogny> Kartagis: abi kullaniom da
<ogny> kendim bise girmiom
<ogny> genelde indirmek icin
<rgngl> Kartagis: epeydir ugrasmadim ama bir ara kullaniyordum
<Kartagis> rgngl: bir is actim
<Kartagis> ama bocuk olarak eklemeyi unuttum
<Kartagis> sonradan yapabilir miyim diye soracaktim ama #github kanalinda yapamazsin dediler
<Kartagis> BT'cisin dediler vermediler
<rgngl> Kartagis: buglar nereye ekleniyor ki? issues'in disinda bi yer var mi
<Kartagis> yok ama bug etiketini secmen gerekiyormus
<rgngl> hmm anladim
<Kartagis> http://esesoftware.com/ ogny bu mu?
<ogny> Kartagis: yes sir
<Kartagis> menülere bayıldım yannız
<ogny> D:
<Kartagis> dan diye iniyor ya
<Kartagis> flash'mış
<Kartagis> heh
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> filaslan
<ogny> yapmisiz
<Kartagis> go contacts ne demek lan?
<ogny> bakim
<Kartagis> go to contacs olması lazım onunü
<ogny> sitede mi
<Kartagis> s/ü//
<Kartagis> evet
<ogny> iyi yakalamisin
<ogny> ben bulamadim orayi aga
<Kartagis> contact us kısmında
<ogny> salla aga
<ogny> goremedim yine
<ogny> bosver
<ogny> takilma sen de
<Kartagis> ogny: http://uppix.net/3/9/f/c6fae22b69187b1d2897d53d20b44.png
<ogny> Kartagis: zahmet oldu hoca sagol
<chamur> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-16
<ogny> gnydn agalar
<Kartagis> selam bebişim
<Kartagis> boğazlı kazağı giydim yanıyorum
<ogny> ahahah
<ogny> napsak ya
<ogny> spor kompleksi varsa gez
<ogny> belki biri unutmustur bi thsirt felan
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> selamun aleyküm ve rahmetullahi ve berekatihü
<Kartagis> tünaydın
<aykut> süphaneke dinimiz amin
<ogny> banlieue: neredeessssiiiiinnnn llaaaaa
<banlieue> burdayım ogny
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> sattin la
<ogny> 1 haftaya yakin
<ogny> biraktin bizi burada
<ogny> :D
<ogny> banlieue: naptin nettin
<ogny> aklima geldi
<ogny> nihat dogan'i
<ogny> izliim bi daha
<ogny> imana gelim
<banlieue> ne satacam abi
<banlieue> para etmezsiniz zaten :p
<ogny> sattin olm
<ogny> bariz burada
<ogny> bizi biraktin
<ogny> http://s1.directupload.net/images/110531/vwewrsav.swf
<ogny> banlieue: nassin aga
<banlieue> nasıl olak
<banlieue> sürünüyok
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> sen nassın
<ogny> iyi abi
<banlieue> manita yapma çalışmaları nasıl gedüyü
<ogny> :D
<ogny> valla
<ogny> beni tatmin edicek duzeyde aga
<ogny> 2-3 taneyle
<ogny> goturmeye calisiyorum
<ogny> sonuc sorarsan
<ogny> sonuc yok ama
<ogny> cabasi bile guzel aga
<ogny> :D
<ogny> banlieue: aga
<ogny> update yapion mu
<ogny> yenilik var mi sistemde
<ogny> nasil buldun 12.10'u
<banlieue> 12.10'u yüklemedim
<banlieue> yüklenmiyor zaten
<banlieue> sorun çıkartıyor
<ogny> :D
<ogny> 12.04'u mu kurmustun
<banlieue> hea
<banlieue> 750 mb'lık dvd de olmadığından
<banlieue> mecburen
<banlieue> 12.04 devam dedik
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> 12.10'a güncelledin mi sen
<ogny> abi 12.04'u istersen
<ogny> upgrade et
<ogny> ben bastan kurdum
<ogny> 12.10
<ogny> guncellemedim
<ogny> yine kurucam bugun
<ogny> baska bir makinaya
<ogny> acaba biraz daha bekleyip
<banlieue> abi sorun çıkartıyor dedik ya
<ogny> mint mi kursam
<ogny> hea
<banlieue> dvd almam lazım
<ogny> anladim
<ogny> mint kuram ya
<ogny> iyi hatirladim
<ogny> ya da baska bisey mi kuram
<ogny> yok
<ogny> ubuntu kuram
<ogny> bootstrap'te sorun var mint'te
<subay^^> bu router in ucuna kabloyla bir acces point taksam
<subay^^> olayýn adý ne olur?
<subay^^> dd-wrt kullanan var mý?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-17
<ne14u> selamlar
<ozgurkilicaslan> HP Pavilion g6 üzerine Ubuntu 12.04 LTS kuran oldu mu hiç?
<taha> slm
<ozgurkilicaslan> selam
<ogny> a.s ozgurkilicaslan
<ogny> noldu
<ogny> kurdun sorun mu oldu
<ozgurkilicaslan> hangi versiyonunu kurdum hatırlamıyorum ama bilgisayar ısınıyordu. son versiyonda bu sorun kalktı mı ortadan diye merak ediyorum.
<ozgurkilicaslan> bir arkadaşımın bilgisayarı.
<ozgurkilicaslan> ubuntu kullanmak istiyor ama bu sorun canını sıkmıştı
<ogny> ozgurkilicaslan: dostum
<ogny> bilg. isiniyorsa
<ogny> herhalde fanini silmek lazim
<ogny> bu bilg.
<ogny> baska isletim sistemiyle isinmiyor mu
<ogny> isiniyordur
<ogny> cpu fanini temizlemek lazim
<ogny> birde
<ogny> bi terminal ac
<ogny> top yaz
<ogny> top komutu ciktisinda
<ogny> en cok kaynak tuketen uygulama neyse
<ogny> onun muadilini bul
<ogny> daha az kaynak tuketen bir muadili illa ki vardir
<ozgurkilicaslan> windows 7'de ısınmıyor bilgisayar
<ogny> haha
<ozgurkilicaslan> grafik kartı sürücüsü ile ilgili sanırım
<ogny> evet dogru
<ogny> win7de yaniyor di mi
<ogny> d:
<ogny> ozgurkilicaslan: aga
<ogny> ozgurkilicaslan: sen ne kullanion?
<ozgurkilicaslan> ben linux sistem yöneticisiyim. teknik bir soru sordum. ben ubuntu 12.04 kullanıyorum. meseleye dair ön bilgi almak istedim.
<ogny> ozgurkilicaslan: sakin dostum
<ogny> masaustu ney senin?
<ozgurkilicaslan> ubuntu 12.04 LTS amd64 kullanıyorum
<ogny> ozgurkilicaslan: unity mi
<ozgurkilicaslan> unity evet,
<ogny> ozgurkilicaslan: daha hafif seyler kur abi
<ozgurkilicaslan> bir ara gnome 3 kullanıyordum
<ogny> eski makinalara
<ozgurkilicaslan> eski makina?
<ogny> hp pavillion
<ogny> dedigin
<ogny> eski makina degil mi
<ozgurkilicaslan> değil
<ozgurkilicaslan> 1-2 yıllık
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> dedigin gibi ekran kartidir
<ogny> ati'dir herhalde
<ozgurkilicaslan> dediğim gibisinden fazlasını öğrenmek istemiştim
<ogny> vay vay vay
<ogny> aga sen baya
<ozgurkilicaslan> evet ATI
<ogny> diken ustunde bi tipsin
<ogny> kolay gelsin
<ogny> cekemem
<hakantr> hdd nin MBR sinin bozulduğunu düşünüyoruz
<hakantr> gparted MBR yi yapabilir mi?
<ozgurkilicaslan> Windows 7'de yanıyordur dedin, gerçek öyle değil
<hakantr> eğer yapamaz ise nasıl yapabiliriz
<ozgurkilicaslan> testdisk daha iyi bir terch
<ozgurkilicaslan> kurtarma işlerine o bakıyor
<ogny> hakantr: hoca windows'ta fixmbr var bi onla deneyin
<ozgurkilicaslan> ubuntu'da testdisk'i tavsiye ediyorum
<hakantr> windows yok gitti
<ozgurkilicaslan> konsol uygulamasıdır
<hakantr> gparted mbr yi fixleyemiyor yada baştan yapamıyor mu?
<ozgurkilicaslan> Ubuntu'yu CD'den live açın, testdiski yazılım merkezinden kurun ve kullanın, kurulu gelmez
<ozgurkilicaslan> öyle bi seçeneği var
<ozgurkilicaslan> ama başarımı nedir bilmiyorum
<ozgurkilicaslan> gpart diye başka bir uygulamanın kurulmasını gerektiriyormuş
<ogny> :D
<ogny> banlieue: agam naparsin
<ozgurkilicaslan> gpart (yani asıl kurtarma işini yapan program) ubuntu yazılım merkezinde 2 yoruma sahip, testdisk'in yorum sayısı 42
<ozgurkilicaslan> konsola alışık değilsen gparted'ın üzerine gpart'ı kur, Ubuntu canlı CD ile MBR'yi kurtar, diğerinde yanlış birşey yapabilirsin bilmiyorsan
<banlieue> haxball oynuyok ogny aga
<ogny> yeah!
<ozgurkilicaslan> hakantr: sonucu bildirirsin artık.
<hakantr> working on it
<ogny> yeah!
<ogny> hadi usta gayret
<ogny> olmazsa soyle
<ogny> google'lariz
<hakantr> win7 kuruyor şimdi. win7 yi kurarken mbr yi düzeltir mi?
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> hakantr: hocam linux duruyor mu diski tamamen mi formatliyorsun?
<hakantr> linux muhtemelen kurulu duruyordu içinde ve mbr kaybolunca (ki ben mbr nin olmadığını düşünüyorum) hdd ye linux kurabilmeme rağmen açamıyorum.  şu an linux kurulumuda gitmiş durumda
<ozgurkilicaslan> kuruldu kurulalı hiç açılmadı mı linux peki?
<ogny> hakantr: aga diski formatla, win7 kur, sonra da ubunut 12.10 kur, sen sag ben selamet
<ogny> lan bu tarkan'in
<ogny> gel gel gel guzelim
<ogny> hic hic hic acimiycak
<ogny> sarksi ne la
<ogny> dokuluyor
<hakantr> pardus kurmaya çalışırken yaptı bunu
<hakantr> win7 kurulumu bitti
<hakantr> birazdan açılsın
<hakantr> ubuntu kuracaz
<hakantr> çalışırsa pardus kuracaz
<hakantr> windows un orginalligini belgeleyen bu lisans çıkarmasını, çıkartıp tekrar başka bir makinaya yapıştırmanın püf noktası var mı? (maksat lisans anahtarının olduğu kağıdı -stiker- bozmamak)
<ogny> :D
<ogny> bilmiyorum aga
<ogny> iş yerinde mi kullanıyorsunuz
<ogny> bsa'dan gelirlerse dövün aga :D
<ogny> hakantr: aga pardus'un hangi sürümünü kuruyon
<hakantr> tmm
<hakantr> yazıcımızı tanıdı
<hakantr> ubuntu 12.10 kurduk
<hakantr> ancak bir problem var
<hakantr> bu yazıcıyı ağda görmek istiyoruz
<hakantr> yazıcıyı tanıdı bilgisyar, ancak ağa paylaşım veremedik
<hakantr> pardus'ta sunucu ayarında hemen yapılıyordu
<hakantr> ubuntuda böyle bir şey göremedik
<hakantr> ogny
<hakantr> tmm hallettik
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-18
<banlieue> http://www.eksisozluk.com/show.asp?id=30981018
<aykut> selam ubuntu insanları
<x12x63> selamlar
<genc> slm
<banlieue> ya gençler bu güncelleme yöneticisinde yüklenmeyen dil paketleri durup duruyor
<banlieue> nasıl silecün bunları?
<banlieue> tıklanmıyor da
<Kartagis> duruyor derken?
<banlieue> update manager'i açtığımda sürekli çıkıyor işte
<banlieue> tıklanmıyor da
<banlieue> silinmiyor da
<banlieue> gnome dil paketi yüklemeye kalktım bir yerden
<banlieue> yükseltilmeyecek diyor sudo apt-get update deyince
<banlieue> ama silmiyor da
<Kartagis> banlieue: sisteminde varsa güncellemek istiyordur
<banlieue> geçen bu başıma gelmişti bir şekilde silinmişlerdi de
<Kartagis> eğer başka şeyler onu gerektiriyorsa silmeyebilir
<banlieue> şimdi nasıl silecün bilmiyorum
<banlieue> http://askubuntu.com/questions/109255/i-cant-select-updates-in-update-manager
<banlieue> bu problemim aslında
<banlieue> There are also other people who are in the  same situation with me with the same packages, so your answer is the  solution: I need to wait till the dependencies are updated.
<banlieue> ?
<banlieue> ingilizce bilen? :D
<Kartagis> ben
<banlieue> Kartagis: üsttekini çeviriversene
<banlieue> ne diyü
<banlieue> There are also other people who are in the  same situation with me with the same packages, so your answer is the  solution: I need to wait till the dependencies are updated.
<banlieue> başka bir soruya cevapmış bu
<banlieue> neyse
<banlieue> tırtladık
<Kartagis> benim durumunda olan başka insanlar da var, o yüzden senin cevabın benim çözümüm: bağımlılıklar güncellenene kadar beklemeliyim
<banlieue> bu problemle karşılaşan bir ben müyüm?
<banlieue> alaala
<genc> slm
<rgngl> nfs ile disk paylastirmadan anlayan var mi burada?
<banlieue> selam genc reyiz
<genc> as
<banlieue> genc: sende ubuntu one çalışıyor mu
<banlieue> bende bir hata veriyor
<genc> yok
<genc> ubuntu one webapp paketlerini kaldırıyorum kurulumdan sonra
<banlieue> hatanın çözümü hala bulunamadı mı la
<genc> yılan yamuk yapıyor türkçeye
<genc> gwibber mintte -90 sayıyor
<genc> oda çalışmıyor
<banlieue> gwibber iyi mi la
<banlieue> ben direkt sildim
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> empathy mempathy
<genc> empaphy bende kullanıyorum ama facabook mesajlaşma calışmaz
<banlieue> hotot kullanıyorum ben
<banlieue> pidgin bir de
<banlieue> o kadder
<genc> pidgin kullanıyorum agırlık
<genc> hottot denemedim hiç
<Kartagis> pidgin++
<genc> blogger kullanan varmı
<Kartagis> eşim kullanıyor, yardım edebilirim belki
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
<genc> bir blog silmek istiyorum
<genc> sil yok olmuş yerinden
<genc> uzun süredir kullanmıyordum
<genc> こんにちは
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-11
<murat_> testdıskden baska verı kurtarma programı varmı ubuntunun
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-12
<Faint_> mrb iyi akşamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-14
<murat_> ubuntu apt-getı bırakacagı dogrumu
<Conqueror> haber nerde?
<murat_> dun linuxparkda özberk dıye brı dedi
<murat_> mınt kullanıcısıyım ya dunden berı onu düşünüyom bızde ubuntu deposu kullanıyok
<Conqueror> linuxpark?
<murat_> monjaro yurkıye dıyım
<murat_> manjaronun kanalı
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-15
<yalin6> gunaydin
<yalin6> ubuntu arada donuyor
<yalin6> bazen numlock calisiyor bazen calismiyor
<yalin6> neden donabilir sizce? flash player'dan dolayi mi? swap area yok ondan dolayi mi nedir sizin fikriniz
<Kartagis> yalin6: neden takas alanı yok? 1tb belleğin mi var?
<yalin6> Kartagis: gecen sefer kurdugumda windows 8 ile uyumsuz calismisti.
<yalin6> o yuzden bu sefer yapmak istemedim. UEFI miydi neydi
<yalin6> neyse sonra cozerim saolasi Kartagis ilgilendigin icin :)
<murat_> slm ubuntu alemı
<thiras> ogny, naber?
<ogny> iyi basgan sagol
<ogny> sen nasilsin
<thiras> idare eder ya
<thiras> bu benim problem var ya
<thiras> hala cozemedim ben onu ya
<ogny> noldu
<ogny> haaa
<ogny> arada gidiyordu di mi
<thiras> evet
<ogny> cpu tavan yapiyodu di mi
<thiras> valla onu cozmektende hostu yeniden kuracagim herhalde
<thiras> evet
<ogny> anladim
<ogny> neler calisiyordu orada
<thiras> valla
<thiras> apache mysql
<ogny> he
<thiras> baska bir sey yok zaten
<ogny> hmmm
<thiras> mail var
<thiras> imap var
<ogny> apache icin
<ogny> benchmark'a baktin miydi
<ogny> ab'yle istek
<thiras> baktim saniyorum ondan degil
<ogny> mailq'nun durumu nasil
<ogny> cok sisiyor mu
<thiras> tam coktugu anda bilgi alamadigim icin
<ogny> queueu'nun
<thiras> olabilir mumkun
<ogny> dmesg'te
<ogny> bir sey vr mi acaba
<thiras> dmesg temiz
<ogny> hmmm...
<thiras> diyorum yeniden kurayim
<ogny> valla kurmak sorun degil de
<ogny> ayni sistemi ayaga kaldiracaksan
<ogny> o sistemde bu ariza yeniden olusur
<thiras> muhtemelen mailda bir sorun var
<ogny> muhtemel sebepleri
<ogny> mail server'da bir spamci olabilir
<thiras> mail acana kadar tertemizdi hersey
<ogny> queue cok sisiyordur
<ogny> mysql tablolari slow query oluyordur
<ogny> apache-de mpm-prefork
<ogny> memcache vs. gibi seyle;r yoktur
<thiras> evet olabilir
<thiras> acaba diyorum siteleri host'a mi atsam
<thiras> vpsten alip
<thiras> beladan kurtulsam
<ogny> sitelerin getirisi azsa uygrastigina degmiyorsa
<ogny> at gitsin ;)
<ogny> ama bir taraftan da
<ogny> ugrasmak da cok vaktini almiyorsa
<ogny> senin icin de iyi oluyor
<ogny> bu tip tecrubeler
<thiras> evet dogru diyorsun tabii ki
<ogny> ileride ciddi sorumluluklar aldiginda
<ogny> seni rahat hissettirir
<thiras> yani istegim su
<thiras> pazara kadar tertemiz soyle acip bakmayacagim bir sekilde
<thiras> configleyip
<thiras> olayi kapatmak cunku elimde 2 tane proje var
<thiras> daha dogrusu 1 proje birde pokere geri dondum
<thiras> cok calismam gerekiyor
<ogny> evet
<ogny> herhalde dedigin gibi
<ogny> hosting'lere ver
<ogny> duzgun firma da tr'de bulmak zor
<thiras> hostgator aklima geldi
<ogny> onu hic kullanmadim valla
<thiras> ama avrupa degil ya
<ogny> linode bayagi iyi
<ogny> hosting'i de vardir
<ogny> godaddy var malum
<thiras> godaddyyi hic sevmiyrum ya
<thiras> hostgator giderim daha iyi
<thiras> o kadar cok spamliyorlar ki
<ogny> ahaha
<thiras> bizim sitelerden bir tanesinin
<thiras> maili surekli spame dusuyormus
<thiras> birde sirket sitesi
<thiras> gelde coz simdi
<ogny> ... cok yoruyor valla
<ogny> vericen mailleri google'a
<thiras> oyle yapacagim ya
<thiras> 5/user/month demis
<thiras> simdi buradan anladigim
<thiras> her user icin mi 5 dolar
<thiras> yoksa aylik mi 5 dolar
<thiras> asagida da unlimited users demis
<ogny> neresi bu
<ogny> google mi
<thiras> evet
<ogny> bakalim valla
<thiras> http://www.google.com/enterprise/apps/business/pricing.html
<thiras> bu neyin kafasi anlamadim ki
<thiras> 5$/user diyip unlimited users demesi
<ogny> Esnek Plan: Kullanıcı hesabı başına aylık 4€ karşılığında dilediğiniz zaman kullanıcı hesabı ekleyebilir veya silebilirsiniz. Her ayın sonunda faturalandırılırsınız ve yalnızca o ay içerisindeki kullanıcıların sayısına göre ödeme yaparsınız.
<thiras> hah simdi oldu
<thiras> takiyorlar yine parasini :D
<ogny> d:
<ogny> saglam hem de
<ogny> bi tane daha var plan
<ogny> Yıllık Plan: Kullanıcı hesabı başına aylık 40€ tutarındaki indirimli fiyat karşılığında bir yıl boyunca sabit sayıda hesap taahhüdü verirsiniz ancak sözleşme süresi boyunca aylık olarak faturalandırılmaya devam edersiniz (aylık 3,33€). Dilediğiniz zaman kullanıcı ekleyebilirsiniz ve bu ek kullanıcılar için, abonelik döneminin kalan kısmına eşit olarak dağıtılan bir
<ogny> fiyat üzerinden faturalandırılırsınız.
<thiras> bu ne ya
<thiras> borsa daha kolay
<ogny> :D:DD:D:D:D:D
<ogny> adamda vale var
<ogny> koyuyor cocugu
<ogny> d;
<thiras> fjahsdlgjlhask
<thiras> o degilde acaba hosta tasirsam bu siteler
<thiras> mail olayi cozulur mu ya
<ogny> valla iyi bir hostla cozulur abi
<thiras> shared olacak yine ama
<ogny> google daha pahaliymis mk
<ogny> shared'te daha guvenli
<ogny> cunku adamin butun mail sunucusu gidecegi icin
<ogny> saglam koruiyor
<ogny> anti-spam gateway'lerle
<thiras> ya hizmet cok iyi tabii gmailda da bu kadar para vermek isterler mi bilemiorum
<thiras> ben veremeyecegim cebimden zaten hep bedavaya is yapiyoruz
<thiras> bir defa para alamadik
<ogny> :'(
<thiras> ogny, bi bitcoine gelsene
<thiras> bizim kanala
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-16
<gneral> selam
<ogny1> a.s
<totimkopf> Kartagis: ne var ne yok?
<thiras> ogny, naber?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-17
<ogny> tuh yetisemedim ya
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<ElixirVitae> A, f0und gitmiş.
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: özlediysen çağırayım geri :)
<ElixirVitae> Çağır gelsin Kartagis :)
<ElixirVitae> En azından selamlarıma cevap veren oluyordu.
<Kartagis> &part #firstturnnewmedia
<f0und> Kartagis: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Kartagis> &part #firstturnnewmedia
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam Kartagis!
<Kartagis> heh
<ahmetkanar> slm
<ademoglu> beyler ubuntuda bilgisayarım kilitlenince ne yapmalıyım ?
<ademoglu> yokmu ctrl + alt + del gibi bişi _
<ademoglu> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-10
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-12
<thiras> http://builtwith.com/
<thiras> cok begendim bi bakin
<thiras> site mite yapiyorsaniz
<turgay> http://www.cnnturk.com/haber/bilim-teknoloji/bilim/rosettanin-modulu-philae-kuyruklu-yildiza-iniyor
<turgay> almanlar tarihe geçti
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-13
<turgay> selam
<gencFuhler> slm
<gencFuhler> mate veya gnome 2 de yerler menüsü nasıl düzenlenir
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-14
<dfdsfs> merhaba arkadaşlar
<DebrisRat> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-16
<HasanK> selam millet
<anilakyol> sa
<turgay> a.s
<Kartagis> gg
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-09
<ogny> gunaydin
<ogny> ubuntu'nun network manager'iyla sorun yasayan var mi
<Kartagis> avconv ile altyazı gömen oldu mu hiç?
<ogny> yok valla
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-10
<ogny> gunaydin
<ogny> Kartagis: avconv ile altyazı isin halloldu mu
<Kartagis> gunaydin
<Kartagis> zaten altyazi gomebiliyorum da karakter kodu sorunu var
<systemedic> onur, sende heryerdesin birader
<systemedic> :)
<onur> yeni geldim systemedic :-)
<x1x> Allah'ın selamı üzerinize olsun.
<command> as. x1x
<command> cam var mı?
<command> burası kastı skype gecelim
<command> x1x, ordamısın
<command> skype versene
<x1x> whatsap geçelim command
<x1x> soru sorabilir miyim arkadaşlar ?
<x1x> diye soru sormak caiz midir
<x1x> bekliyorum
<thiras> degildir
<thiras> direk sormak caizdir
<command> thiras, cam var mı
<command> thiras, asl ? nerden
<thiras> 56 f hak
<thiras> hak hakkari
<x1x> bende adana merkez
<x1x> 56 mı ?
<x1x> hak mı hakkari
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-11
<ogny> selamlar
<Kartagis> selam bebekü
<Kartagis> s/ü//
<ogny> Kartagis: ustad bugun n11'de biraz indirim bulunabiliyor, 11.11 ya, aklinda olsun
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> eyvala
<ogny> yalniz site yikilmak uzere
<ogny> biraz daha abanirsak down d:
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-12
<ogny> gunaydin
<Kartagis> selam bebek
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-13
<ogny> gunaydin
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<S3CT0R> Merhabalar
<Ersin> Merhabalar Windowsta Notepad+ uygulamasının ubuntuda karşılığı nedir bilgi için teşekkür ederim.
<Ersin>  Merhabalar Windows'da Notepad+ uygulamasının ubuntuda karşılığı nedir bilgi için teşekkür ederim.
<Kartagis> gedit
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-14
<wantedstorm> selam
<wantedstorm> arkadaşlar
<wantedstorm> ?
<wantedstorm> kimse yok mu
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-17
<runner_up> iyi akşamlar millet
<runner_up> sanırım herkes işinde gücünde...
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-18
<devotion> iyi akşamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-19
<locodir-user> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-20
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> kimse var mi?
<fnoyanisi> baska turkce linux yada open-source OS kanali var mi?
<fnoyanisi> archlinux-tr var bildigim
#ubuntu-tr 2017-11-18
<command> slm
<mozy> merhaba
<mozy> linux mint x64 kde kullanıyorum.
<mozy> internetten dosya indirdiğimde, bağlantı kesintiye uğruyor.
<mozy> linux mint x64 kde kullanıyorum.
<mozy> linux mint x64 kde kullanıyorum. or
<mozy> internet bağlantısını kesip açtığımda
<mozy> download kaldığı yerden devam ediyor
<mozy> sorunun çözümü var mıdır?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-11-11
<fsdf> merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2019-11-15
<groudon_> merhaba
